# A very sad day -your thoughts and prayers are needed



## WebmasterPete

I'm sorry to have to tell everyone, but Bob Varley passed away this afternoon. 

We postponed todays show because Bob wasn't feeling well, he thought he had food poisoning.  When his wife Diana came home from work, she found him in their bedroom and he had apparently been dead for a few hours.

That's all we know right now - all of us are heading over to their house to be whatever comfort we can to Diana and Brian.  I'll update everyone as we find out more, but I ask that you all please keep Diana, Brian and the rest of Bob's family in your thoughts and prayers.

We've all lost a wonderful friend - a friend whose presence can never be replaced, and whose memory I will hold close to my heart for the rest of my life.  

Pete


----------



## UKDEB

So sorry to hear this, Pete.  Thank you for letting us know.  I'll be keeping all his family and friends in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fakereadhed

Bob will be missed by many including me.


----------



## GabbyMom

my thought and prayers are with Bob's family at home and here on the boards 

We'll all miss you Bob. 

I never met Bob but I feel like a friend has died.

A persons absence on earth means there presence in heaven.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

OMG I dont even know what to say.   I have never met him but it still feels like a good friend is gone.   My hands are shaking as I type and I feel sick.  God bless his family and the podcast team.   If there is anything we can do for any of you please feel free to ask us.   I will miss BAWB so much.  I just cant even believe it is true.  (((HUGS))) to the podcast family.


----------



## mommasita

I am so sorry to hear this.

Prayers for the family


----------



## creativeamanda

Prayers being lifted for his family now.  I pray that peace surround them/


----------



## robertgp124

This is a very sorry day indeed.  My family's thoughts and prayers are with Diana and the entire Varley family, and with you and the rest of the podcast family as well.  God bless Bob Varley.


----------



## Towncrier

My prayers are with Bob's family and his friends. May he rest in peace.


----------



## jimmiej

I never met Bob, but I felt like I knew him well.  I'd hoped to to meet him someday.  So sorry to hear this...


----------



## KittyKitty

I am so sorry for Bob and his family. And for all of you that were his great friends.

This is such a shock. 

My prayers go out to all whose lives were touched by Bob.

How sad.


----------



## liznboys

I'm so sorry to hear this.  My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## BeamsofLight

How awful.    My thoughts and prayers to his family, podcast family included.  You'll be missed, Bob.


----------



## amyhughes

My thoughts go to his family in this very sad time.  He touched so many of us with his humor and love for all things Disney and DIS.  My prayers and thoughts go to his family and to the Podcast crew, I know they have lost someone so special, as have we all.

I too never met Bawb, but I was looking forward to scouting for him on our upcoming trip to tell him how much we have enjoyed getting to know him via the Podcast and these boards.  He was such a wonderful person and made me laugh so many times when by all accounts I should have been out for the duration.

We here are terribly saddened by this news and will make sure to keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers in the coming days.


----------



## winotracy

I was very saddened to hear this.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and the whole team.  I know what Bob meant to all of you and all of us.


----------



## jacstangler

Everyone:  I am so sorry for Diana, Brian and the whole family.  I was so
lucky to have met him in December and he was such a great guy.  As with
the rest of the crew I felt like he was part of our family.  I am shocked and
quite don't know what else to say.  Thank you Bob for being part of our life
and our prayers are with everyone.

John


----------



## disneycruise05

Dear Pete and gang,

I can't even begin to state how sad I am to hear this news. Bob was a huge part of what made the podcast and this forum a huge success. His personality and character were always so bright and cheerful that I knew he was a wonderful person. I can't convey how sorry I am for your loss of such a dear friend. 

Please let Diana, Brian and the entire Varley family know that our thoughts and prayers will be with them through this incredibly difficult time.

I can just imagine that Bob is up in Heaven, riding on KahtKahm, lights ablaze, and a dole whip in each hand.


----------



## georgemoe

OMG this is just awful.    Prayers out to the entire family and everyone at the entire podcast team.


----------



## chirurgeon

Please pass on my condolences to Diana and the rest of Bob's family. And please know the podcast family also has my deepest condolences on the loss of your dear friend. 

Kim


----------



## Regina

I am heartbroken. Bawb would make me crazy sometimes, but you'd never find a kinder, gentler soul. What a sweet man and what a terrible loss. 

I'm comforted knowing that through the DIS he will live on. Whether it's his mangling of certain words or Kaht Kam, he will always be with us. 

I just can't believe my friend is gone. Love you Bawb!! May you rest in peace.


----------



## Ottawacruiser

My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you who were Bob's family.

... Mike


----------



## Tonya2426

I am shocked to hear the news of Bob's death and can not even imagine the loss that the Podcasters are feeling, let alone Diana and Brian.  As has been mentioned on serveral occassions, Bob was a beloved friend to you all and he will be missed by countless others who have gotten to know Bob through the Boards and the Podcast.  My thoughts and prayers go out to the Varley family and the Podcasters during this difficult time.


----------



## DVCsince02

I am at a loss for words.  My prayers are with the Podcast Crew and families. 

Please give us an address where we can send cards.


----------



## amyhughes

Yes.  Even if it's a P.O. Box for Dreams Unlimited I know Parker and I would like to send something down.


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

DVCsince02 said:


> Please give us an address where we can send cards.



If you are accepting cards this would be appreciated.


----------



## Rellagirl

How very sad. My condolences to his family and to the Podcast crew.


----------



## Rylee

Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Jrabbit910

From our family- You are in our prayers.


----------



## SueEllen

Diana and Brian are in my prayers.  I am at a loss for words.

Rest in peace my friend Bawb.  

Sue Ellen


----------



## drakethib

This doesn't seem real.

I feel like I lost a friend and I never met the guy.

Please let Diana know that our prayers are with her as well as with all of you.

He will be missed.


----------



## Verandah Man

So sorry to hear this news, Bob's family will be in my thoughts and prayers..... 

Rest In Peace Bob


----------



## Pinky166

OMG...I am so shocked to hear this sad news. Please give my love and condolences to Diane and Brian and the rest of Bob's family. 

Also my love to the whole team, I am sure you are all so upset to have lost such a dear friend.  

RIP Bob.


----------



## Blue Skies

I'm shocked....  

I will keep Bob's family in my prayers.


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

I am truly shocked and saddened to hear this news.  

He will be greatly missed by all those who were fortunate to have met him and all those who enjoyed his input on the podcast, the boards, and his love for all things Disney.

Heartfelt condolences to his family and the entire podcast team.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Wow.  I can't believe he's gone.   I can't believe his final nap came so soon.   As a new scooter user he was such an inspiration to me.  My heart, prayers and tears are with Bawb's family and friends.


----------



## EpcotLove

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## kimisabella

I am so sorry to hear this - I always look forward to listening to Bob on the Podcast and was really looking forward to meeting him on the cruise.   Thought and prayers go out to the family and the Podcast members.


----------



## NWOhioAngela

Hugs to you all. I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## eliza61

My intitial reaction was "must be some other Bob".  It absolutely cannot be my podcast "Bawb".

You all are in my prayers, the good people of the world truly leave us to soon.


----------



## lam712

Please pass on my condolences to Diana, Brian and the entire Varley family and the Podcast crew.  I feel like I have lost a member of my own family.

Bob always seemed to delight in the simple pleasures in the Disney parks- often they were attractions many would overlook. He will be missed greatly.


----------



## disneynutz

I never had the pleasure of meeting Bob face to face. Through the pod casts and videos, I really felt like I knew him as we do all of the pod cast team. My wife has said several times that he is someone that I would like to be friends with. He seems warm, friendly, humorous and caring. We enjoyed his trips around the parks and the friendly bawb banter during the pod casts. He will truly be missed.


----------



## wildeoscar

I am speechless, and crying... my condolences.


----------



## Rob&Jan

We are truly shocked, I spoke to Bob on Friday and was going to play golf with him this week. Our thoughts and prayers are with his family and with the podcast team. It is a very sad day, he will be missed.

Rob & Jan Skinner


----------



## paperdoll1986

I can't even believe this.  I never got to meet Bob, but my heart is just broken at this loss.

My prayers go out to the Varley family and the podcast crew.  This is truly one of those days when someone special has left this world.

God Bless you Bawb, you have left an indelible mark on those who heard you.


----------



## kab407

I am shocked.

I had the pleasure of meeting Bob last year at Food and Wine and then at the Dec 6th Podcast Meet. I don't how else to describe Bob other then a true gentleman. He was that friendly voice that I so needed to hear on a business trip.

My thoughts and prayers to Diana, the Varley family and Bob's DIS family.


----------



## Kelsie

Bob was one of the first people I met from the DIS many years ago.  He was a thoughtful man with a true love for Disney.  Through the tears, right now Im remembering the time we spent in Southern California with him and Diana many years ago and how my daughter who was only about 5 still remembers the fun she had with him at Knots Berry Farm.

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Diana, his family and all those who he touched in his lifetime.

This is truly a sad day.

Rest in Peace my friend


----------



## PKK/MJK

What  terribly sad, shocking news!  Our thoughts and prayers are with Bawb's family and with everyone on the podcast team.  We hope the Lord gives you all  strength and comfort during this most difficult time.


----------



## Northern_Julie

There just isn't the right words to say what I feel.   My condolences to his friends, immediate family, and Podcast family.  
He touched so many and I am sure him and Walt are going to meet up for Dole Whips and a chat.


----------



## magiroux

My deepest condolences to his family and friends. I enjoyed his contribution to the Podcast each week and he will be missed.

Rest In Peace...


----------



## BabaGanoush

As other have mentioned, this is shocking news.  I have been listening to your podcast for some time and it saddens me that my first post on the podcast board would be for this reason.  But this warrants a comment.  

I extend my condolences and prayers out to Bob's family as well as the other members of the podcast.  He was obviously a very kind man who could always take a good natured joke.  He will be missed by someone who never met him in person - only through voice.  

I wish I would have had the opportunity to meet him and shake his hand.


----------



## spaddy

I am so shocked and saddened.  Everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## Derby4me

I couldn't believe my own words when reading to my husband Pete's post informing everyone that Bawb has passed away.  Unbelievable.  I find comfort thinking of the kind words he had to say about his loving wife, the pride in his voice when speaking of his son, his obvious enthusiasm for his dream job, the joy he had in working with his best friends and his upbeat personality.  My impression is that Bawb lived a great life.  I am a firm believer that this is a far sadder day for us then it is for Bawb.  Love and prayers to ALL of Bawb's family and friends...


----------



## rlduvall

I feel like I just lost a family member (and I did lose my mom last December).  I am so, so sorry . . . my prayers and thoughts are with Bob's family and friends.


----------



## Jodi

I can't believe what I'm reading - and I am deeply saddened by the sudden passing of such a good-natured fellow.  

I feel like I've lost a friend.

My heart goes out to you all, Pete.  Please let Diana & Brian know, when you think it's the right time, that we are _all_ praying for them.  

I'll miss you, Bob.


----------



## Joanie

Oh no!

Being a long time lurker I really don't post that much, but I just had to send out heartfelt condolences to Bob's family and friends.

The world is going to be a lot less brighter now without you Bob.


----------



## DVCJones

IWISHFORDISNEY said:


> OMG I dont even know what to say.   I have never met him but it still feels like a good friend is gone.   My hands are shaking as I type and I feel sick.  God bless his family and the podcast team.   If there is anything we can do for any of you please feel free to ask us.   I will miss BAWB so much.  I just cant even believe it is true.  (((HUGS))) to the podcast family.



Well said....I am at a loss for words. I just don't believe it!!!

His family and the Team are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jns

Prayers out to the entire family and everyone at the entire podcast team.


----------



## CdnDisneyNut

Prayers to the Varley family and the Podcast team


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I'm so very sorry to hear about this news - it truly breaks my heart.  I wish I could find words to say to bring peace to the podcast team and Bawb's family.  

Diana and Brian - please know Bob was very much loved here and will truly be missed.  I, like others here, feel like I knew Bob and looked forward to meeting our friend in person.  It breaks my heart that I won't have that chance.  

Everyone who has had the distinct opportunity to meet Bob is very fortunate indeed.  I will certainly keep Bob's family and friends in my prayers.  

~Stacy


----------



## 6Smiles

My Condolences.  Our prayers are with all the people who loved and knew him. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## simonkodousek

Words cannot express what I am feeling right now, for Bob was such a kind, good-natured, and humorus human being who really made those bad days feel good by just listening to his voice on the podcast.  I am deeply saddened, and my thoughts and prayers go out to Diana, Bob's family and friends, and the podcast team.

I'll really miss you Bob...


----------



## Cruz Family

I am just at a loss for words!


----------



## curlgirl71

my thoughts and prayers are with the entire family and podcast crew. Words can not express .


----------



## Kaa

I can't begin to express the sorrow I am feeling.  Bob was truly one of the nicest, most kind people you could have ever met.   He was a very good friend.  My heart is breaking for Diana and Brian and the rest of Bob's family.

Rest in peace my dear friend...

Tammy


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Wow. I am in tears and shock at the same time. I just can't believe something so sudden like this has happened. 

Pete, please do not worry about the podcasts. If you need a few weeks/months off we all understand. Please tell me what I can do to help you all. Feel free to contact me.


----------



## bookmompooh

i am speachless...may you rest in peace Bob.


----------



## ChelleinNC

We look for Bob on all our trips and were planning to look for him in June.  We never found him but as others have said, we feel like we lost a friend today  

Prayers and condolences to the Varley Family and the Dis Family from the McGuire Family

RIP Bawb, you will truely be missed


----------



## Janitor Beans

Our thoughts and prayers with you.   

Jason


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

OMG! I am in shock, I was just talking about him today. God bless the Varley family and the DIS family too. Please let us know if there is anything we can do. 

Thank you Bob for the cart cam and for capturing the essence of Disney. You will be greatly missed. 

I believe Walt was there to greet Bob and they are having a sweet chat about all things Disney.


----------



## Timon

That's so very sad to hear! I didn't know him either but it feels like I've lost a friend. Thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## cpdwiz

I am new to the boards. Can someone tell me about Bob?  Its very sad for his family, and also comforting to see he had so many friends/admirers here.  

My prayers are with his family.


----------



## Dr. David Q. Dawson

So sorry to hear this 

Even though we may not have met him, Bob was a great friend to all of us listeners.

Thoughts and prayers for his family and the entire Podcast team


----------



## cslittle999

My prayers go out to Diana, Brian and all of Bob's extended family. I never met Bob and now I never will. The world is a smaller place without him in it.


----------



## Plutes

I am completely and utterly speechless.

DH's & my thoughts and prayers go out to the entire Varley family and the podcast family.  

What a truly sad day.


----------



## Cruz Family

cpdwiz said:


> I am new to the boards. Can someone tell me about Bob?  Its very sad for his family, and also comforting to see he had so many friends/admirers here.
> 
> My prayers are with his family.



The best way to get to know Bob is to listen to the podcasts.  That is how most of us got to know and love him.


----------



## cherylp3

my thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and the podcast team


----------



## tinkerbellblondie19

This was tragic and shocking news, and I'm having trouble finding words to say.

My prayers to the Varley family and the podcast crew, as well as the rest of listeners and Disers that have come to love him.

In less than two hours, there have already been 5 pages of responses to this news. This is just a sampling of the people that never even met him but saw him as a friend, the people that saw him as a giant teddy bear, and the people that defended him anytime the rest of the podcast crew would cut him off.  He's truly been a part of these boards and the podcast, and it's going to be very strange without him.

Pete, I'm sure you know everyone will understand if you take some time off from the podcasts, no matter how long.  You've stated several times that Bob was among your closest friends, and if you need the break, take it.

Once again, thoughts and prayers to the team and the family. We'll miss you, Bawb!


----------



## tinkerbellblondie19

Sorry, the post went through twice.


----------



## CamColt

No matter how many time I read this, I just cannot comprehend it.    Bob was such a caring man with a great sense of humor.  

After spending time with him in CA a few years ago, and meeting a couple more times over the years in FL, I truly felt like when I listened to him on the podcast, I was listening to a friend talk.    

There will certainly be a void around here that will never be filled.  

My deepest sympathies go out to Diana, Brian, and the rest of Bob's family and friends.


----------



## scarlett873

OMG

Bob will certainly be missed by all of us. 

His family and the entire podcast team will remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 3mickeys&me

Sending Our thoughts and prayers so sorry!


----------



## kat777

I have only been listening to the podcasts and catching up on the archives for a few months but, like so many others, I feel like I've lost a dear friend...I think that speaks volumes about Bob, about his character, and how special he will always be to everyone around here.

He will be so sadly missed.  

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends whose grief I can only begin to imagine.


----------



## WaltD4Me

I can't...I don't know what to say. I'm so shocked, I can hardly read this thread through my tears. I was just listening to an old podcast earlier, Bob was talking about how one of the reasons he moved to Florida was to be near to Kennedy Space Center. I just can't believe it.  

My heart is just breaking for Bob's family, the Podcast crew and Bob's many friends, fans and listeners.         My prayers go out to all of you. We were so all so lucky to have Bob touch our lives. I never had the honor of meeting Bob, but I feel as though I've lost a friend.


----------



## cocowum

Oh my God. I don't know what to say. I'm so sorry! Diana and her family will be in our prayers.  As well as the podcast team. God Bless you all.


----------



## bcvdreamer

Bob will be missed.  My deepest sympathy to the Varley family and to Pete, John, Kevin, Corey, Julie, Regina, Will and the rest of the team behind the scenes.  You are my thoughts and prayers.  

One of the first podcasts I listened to was the infamous Dole Whip Podcast.  I knew Bob was special from that moment on.  Bob, we'll all miss you here on the DIS boards.


Lisa


----------



## mandymommy4

I've got that pit of your stomach sickness, I am in shock! I was so excited to meet Bob this Sunday and meet that man who provided me with so many laughs! 

Thank you Bob for being you and bringing joy to so many of our lives!  

Please give our love and condolences to his family and the his other family, the Podcast team.


----------



## Paging Tom Morrow

I don't know that there could be a greater testament to the good a person has done than when those who have never met him feel like they have lost a member of their own family and that is Bob to me.  You brought a smile to my life and I'm better for just knowing of you.

Rest in peace.

- Ken


----------



## SwellmanJ

Although I could be considered a hermit when it comes to posting, I have been such a huge fan of the podcast since day 1 and could not be any more saddened by this news. Bob brought a personality to the table that I have yet and will never find again in my life. He was a great guy - funny, caring, and genuine. 

I could not agree more with all of the kind words people have been saying about our friend Bob. I connected most with Bob of any of the podcast as I too love outer space, and the unending love for disney he possessed. 
My deepest condolences go out to Diana, Pete, Kevin, John, Corey, Julie and the entire rest of the Varley family. 

The podcast will never be the same.


----------



## diz_kid 777

I've been listening to the podcast for just a few months, but I feel like I've lost a very close friend today.  My thoughts are with Bob's family and all of the podcast crew.


----------



## DVCJones

I was looking for him at the AK on April 22. I figured the Podcast team would be there on such a special day. Since I have only seen pictures of Bob on the boards I thought I would look for him. How hard could it be, right? I didn't find him that day. I told myself I would find him next time. 

I can't believe how truly sad I am. I have never cried so much for a person I have never had the pleasure of meeting. 

Rest in peace Bob!

 For his family and friends.


----------



## ghost1000

It is truly a sad day.   Thank you for taking the time to let us all know.   My families is sending up prayers for his family and all those that were close to him so that that everyone can have calm, understanding, peace and be filled with happy memories of good times.

He brought many smiles into our lives and will be missed greatly.


----------



## Charleyann

God Bless Bob's Family  Prayers for all that knew and loved Bob....


Charleyann


----------



## Mystery Fan

We will miss you Bob!  My prayers are with the Varley family and the Podcrew.


----------



## msteddom

I have lost a friend that I never even met.  My condolences to all that knew and loved him.   

Melissa


----------



## lorax123

oh god. this is horrible. I'm so sad to hear about this. Very sorry guys, Diana and their family. We are going to miss him, he was such a great guy.


----------



## cocowum

Please post where to send condolence cards. We feel like we've lost a good friend.  Again, you are all in our prayers.


----------



## JFrey4240

I am so saddened by this news!  My thoughts and prayers are with Bob's family and friends.  I feel as though I've lost a dear friend.  Please let us know if there is an address where we can send condolences to his family--even if it's a po box or at Dreams Unlimited.  Bob will be greatly missed.  What a sad day...

Jennifer.


----------



## Alztybrn

Definitely offering my condolences and prayers to his family as well as the podcast family.

He will definitely be missed.


----------



## skuttle

This is such shocking and sad news.  I was listening to the last email podcast on my way home from work, came in to check my email and see this. Wow.  My thoughts and prayers are will Bob's family and friends during this difficult time for sure.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Oh, no!  I only got to spend a very few minutes with Bob, a couple of years ago, at a Food & Wine Festival thing.

Pete, please extend my deepest sympathies to his family.

Ronda


----------



## LMO429

My heart is broken from hearing this sad news.  My condolences, prays and love are sent to you all.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I have no idea what to say.  Nothing I can think of seems like "enough."  As many have said, I consider Bob, and all of you, friends I have never met.  I am so very sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with Bob's immediate family, his podcast-team-family and his DIS family.  I hope that knowing how many lives Bob touched is of some comfort.


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I am just in shock. Bob was one of the original Dis'ers and the first person from the DIS I ever met in real life. He used to live near me and I went over to his house one day and put some computer wiring in while his son played soccer with my daughter in his yard. That was almost 10 years ago.......
I've never seen him get really angry at anyone and when he did it was funny, he just didn't know how.
He was one of the nicest people I have ever met and I will miss him greatly.
You were much too young my friend.


----------



## Rob_b

Very sad day.  My mom just called me with the news.  I was shocked.  While I never was able to meet Bob he was a weekly friend.  He will be missed and our thoughts and prayers go out to the family and the podcast crew.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I am so sorry to read this.  I'm in tears.  I'll miss Bawb, and all of you are in my prayers, especially Diana & Brian.

mj


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

I can not believe your tragic news today.  This is so horribly sad and shocking---I am so sorry to hear that your dear Bob has passed---he reminded me so much of a sweet, caring uncle or a dad you can ask advise from type of a man---what a friend he must have been to all of you and please do let us know how we can send our condolances to his family, and know we send ours to all of you.  He was dear to so many of us and will be missed more than he could have ever imagined.


----------



## pha1226

I am also shocked and saddened by the news.  My thoughts and prayers are with the podcasters and Bob's family.


----------



## sanapunk

I saw this in the tops threads on the main disboards page and my whole body froze. This really is devastasting news....


----------



## abish19

I am so terribly saddened by this news.  I have never met Bob but considered him a friend nonetheless.  He had such a loving spirit and will be so, so missed.

Please, please tell Diana as well as the rest of Bob's family of our love for him and for them.  They will be in my thoughts and prayers in the upcoming weeks.

What a tragedy...Bob's was a life well-lived.


----------



## gomomgo

Thoughts and prayers for his family and extended family.


----------



## C.Marie

My heart goes out to Bob's friends and family during this trying time.


----------



## PlutoGirl1117

I am so saddened by this news! I never had the pleasure of meeting Bob, but I still feel like I lost a friend! 
You are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Rest in peace Bob!  We will miss you!!!!!!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

I too lost my husband tragically in February.  I know how his widow must feel.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.  How can we send flowers?


----------



## dbond

Bob, you were a dear friend to many and loved by all who had the pleasure to know you.  You will be missed my friend.  ***HUGS*** and prayers to Bob's sweet family and the Podcast team.  My dearest sympathies and I pray for comfort for you all in your time of sadness.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

I am in tears

Bob was a great human being and he will be sorely missed

Keeping Diane, Brian and his entire family in my thoughts

hugs

Marla


----------



## txvjc

My heart and condolences go out to Bob's family, the Podcast crew, and my fellow Dis'ers.  I know I had to read Pete's post a couple of times just to comprehend what I was reading.  I almost didn't even come to the board today until I saw this posting from the main forum page and had to see what was going on.  I never met Bob, but I certainly looked for him while I was at the parks.  He IS my favorite podcaster and I couldn't wait to listen to the show so I could hear what he was going to say next.  I always thought of him as that weird crazy uncle everyone has in their family that everyone loves.  He will be greatly missed and know he is in a better place.


----------



## Jonereno

My deepest sympathies to Diana, Brian, the rest of the Varley family and the entire DIS crew.

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Masonic Mouse

Bob seemed to be a pure soul and we on earth have lost a good man But haven has gained and angle.  I will pray for him and his family.

Deacon Jeff D.


----------



## TinkRocks

I am so saddened to hear this news. My condolences to the Varley family and the entire Podcast team.


----------



## crazytp93

I'm in shock. I will type more later when I can stop crying.


----------



## kykatt2

I looked forward to the weekly Podcasts... It is just not going to be the same.

My Sympathies to the Family and for those who knew Bob. 






Kathy


----------



## patsal

I am shocked, saddened and crying.  Thoughts and prayers to everyone most especially Bob's family and friends.


----------



## ericafny

I am so saddened by this news.  My thoughts and prayers to Diana and Brian, and to the rest of the podcast team as I know you all were very close to Bob.


----------



## mjperry

This is sad news to hear, I never have the opportunity to meet Bob, however feel like I knew him and almost like he  is familey. My heart goes out to his familey and the podcast crew.
In life sometimes our loss is heaves gain. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I am just so stunned...so unexpected (at least for those who are not close with him).  I just listened to the e-mail show today...just shocked.

Of course we will keep him, his family, and all of you in our prayers.


----------



## elemusing

I am in utter shock.  I am speechless.

I can imagine what all of you there must be feeling.  Diana, I am so sorry for your loss.

We loved Bob so much on here.  He touched so many lives through the podcast and most of us never even met him.

As tears are falling on my computer I just say I am so sorry to everyone.

When you all figure out what kind of memorial you are going to have, please let us know.

Thank you,
Angie


----------



## Minniemouse07

I'm so sorry... prayers to you all.


----------



## BillM99999

I don't have anything else to add beyond what everyone else has said.  I also never met Bob, but still feel like I knew him.  I'd hoped to run into him and the kawt someday in the parks.  He, along with the rest of the crew, was a regular accompaniment to my time at the gym.

My heartfelt sympathies to the entire crew and the entire Varley family.  Truly a sad day for all of us, but a blessed day for Bob himself.


----------



## Ariel70

what? what? I am completely shocked. 

I can't believe that I am so saddened by the death of someone I have never met. I have tears streaming down my face.

Through the podcast, Bob became my friend. I don't think I realized that until this very moment. His WDW enthusiasm was contagious. 

My condolences to the entire podcast team, Bob's wife and son and family, and all those touched by Bob.


----------



## kymickeyfan717

My thoughts and prayers go out to the Varley family and the entire podcast team....


----------



## sailors_wfe

Such a sad day for all of us here on the DIS  You are all in our thoughts and prayers today with such a loss  I too never had the pleasure of meeting Bob, but I loved the things he added to the podcast and was looking forward to meeting him this week.  I feel like I have lost a friend I never knew.  Please keep everyone informed of the circumstances and where we can send memorials.


----------



## Just People

This is truly a shock.  He seemed like such a sweet man.  I'm just at a lost for words.  My condolences to his family and the entire Unplugged crew.


----------



## chisnpeke




----------



## aprincesswannabe

What a shock to open the podcast discussion page and see this news.  Bawb's enthusiasm and love of Disney will be missed by all of us.

My thoughts are with all of you!


----------



## Applemomma

Oh Bawb.....I can barely see to type, I'm crying so hard it's hard to see and feeling like I've lost a friend even though i never met him. I lost my uncle Friday but was never close to him and as I just told my husband I knew more about Bob then I did about my uncle because of all the weekly "time" I had spent with him. It makes me want to jump in my car and drive 36 hours to Florida to be with the Podcast team, Diana and Brian.

I have no doubt the next few podcasts they do will be extremly difficult, especially the live one, but Bob is a force not to be held back by death alone and I'm sure Bobisms will appear for years.

I know that when my time comes there are a select group of beings I want to meet me at the Pearly Gates and I am positive Walt Disney himself was there waiting for Bob to thank him for living the dream.

Going to go cry myself to sleep now......


----------



## Selket

I don't post on the Podcast board much but I've been a fan for awhile of the Podcasts.   I came here tonight looking for more info on Pete's DL trip and to see this news just breaks my heart.  He was such an enjoyable, fun presence on the show.   I just loved his reports and his love of Disney and of his family and the podcast crew just shone through.

My condolences go out to his family and friends - he will very much be missed.


----------



## GBShorts

Oh Pete, say this isn't true. My first thought was it was an extremely late April fool's prank... then that it was a different Bob... Surely it's not OUR Bawb! It can't be!

Last night I was just listening to the podcast about WildeOscar finding Bawb the night he was looking for Pete. I was cracking up laughing as I mowed the lawn. The neighbors must have thought me crazy.

God bless Bob, Diana, Brian, Pete, John, Kevin, Corey, Julie, Will, Regina, and all those I've missed. May his memory never be forgotten.

I'm really going to dread that first podcast without his lilting accent. :/

We love ya, Bawb, and we'll miss you dearly, even those of us who didn't get to know you personally. You, along with the podcast crew, helped to make our weeks just a bit brighter.

  Hope you're up there on  with Walt, Bob. We'll miss you!


----------



## firsttimemom

What horrible news! I was really looking forward to meeting Bawb on the DIS cruise next year. 

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and his DISUnplugged friends.

**************sniff***********


----------



## rkwells

How very sad...Bob you will be missed!


----------



## beachwarmer

As I sit with tears hitting the keyboard....I still have no words to write.

I will miss you Bob....you became a part of my life.  It is very sad day.

My thoughts and prayers to all who knew and loved him.

Kelly


----------



## crazydisneyman

Bawb was Disney to all of us!  He brought that spirit to us, and he truly loved what he did.  As I sit and contemplate what has happened, I am thankful for the fact that Bawb was able to live his dream.  He often told us that he loved to meet people in the parks, and that he loved to be in the parks each time he went.  

I am grateful that we were able to experience Bawb's spirit through the podcast.  He brought that wealth of knowledge and his own bit of humor that made us all better people for knowing him.  Diana and Brian, please know that he made such a difference in so many lives.  He will be greatly missed.  Please let us know if we can do anything for you.

I remember the dole whips, MoJeeToes, Curtains Match the Drapes, Kaht Kam, adding R's to everything, and I could go on and on ....

We mourn him, but we must celebrate his life.  He would want it that way, I believe.  I will always treasure those podcasts.  He still endures through them, and they stand as a great legacy of his spirit.

Diana and Brian, may God continue to hold you and comfort you, and know that many are praying for you.

Chris Walthers


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Being a fellow native from MA, I loved listening to Bob on the Podcast.  He reminded me of home.

Such a very sad, sad day.  My condolences.


----------



## deva

When I first saw the post I thought it was a joke, or maybe I hoped it was.  I can't believe this, I never met the man & I have a tear streaming down my face.  He was an awesome guy to listen to.  I feel sick.


----------



## UP Disney

Diana, Brian, Bob's family & friends are all in my prayers.  He will be missed by many!


----------



## TSWJan78

I like everyone am shocked and saddened by the loss of Bawb...  He was truly one of a kind  who always made listeners laugh even when he was not trying.... although I had never meet him he was undoubtedly a kind soul who would give you the shirt off of his back if you needed it.  He found true joy in his job and truly embraced the spirit of what Disney means to all of us.  

From this angle you could tell that working from Dreams unlimited was not a job but a joy.  My thoughts and prayers go out to Diana and Brian....  may you find the strength to get through the day and continue to live the full life that Bob did and would want you to....  

Pete.. Thank you for building such a strong online community where our " imaginary" friends come to life  you gave us the opportunity to get to know Bob and for as shocked and saddened as we are I can only being to imagine the pain that you are all feeling now.  Let the memories of a great person and friend comfort you and know that you have more people than you know sending prayers and pixie dust your way.

Walt Disney was quoted as saying "I would rather entertain and hope that people learned something than educate people and hope they were entertained."    Bob you entertained and educated us and you will be missed  May you rest in peace

Here is the link to Bobs Dreams profile  http://www.wdwinfo.com/disteam/wilderness.htm


----------



## teruterubouzu

I'm very saddened by this news. This is a big loss to this community. 

My thoughts and prayers are with his friends and family.


----------



## iluvwesties

My heart is heavy with sadness............ It's a sad day for us all 

Condolences to his family  Our thoughts are with you

We'll miss you Bawb


----------



## LilGMom

I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face for a man that I only knew through reading his blogs and listening to his voice on a podcast.  Bob will be greatly missed and he was loved by many.  I loved Bob's enthusiasm for NASA, space travel and Star Wars - three things that I love about as much as I love Disney.  

My heart and thoughts go out to Diana, Brian and the Podcast Family.


----------



## crazydisneyman

I found these Bawb Words of Wisdom on his profile:

Words of Wisdom: I just want to say what great friends I have found on the DIS. With me being unable to work it was the DIS that kept me from going looney.

What a testament to him!

We will miss you!


----------



## fightinfire21

I am SHOCKED to hear this!!! The Podcast will never be the same again 

I will have Bob's entire family and the DIS Unplugged crew in my thoughts and prayers. 

Even thought I never met him I have listened to the podcast since the beginning and I feel like he is just another friend that I have known for a long time.

RIP Bob


----------



## pikafreaks

I dont know what to say.. I'm very sorry to everyone.


----------



## willis37862

Oh I just can't believe it   He will be missed so much. We never had the chance to meet him in person but I feel like I lost a dear friend. 

Our thoughts and prayers will be with Bob's family and all his dear friends who will miss him greatly.


----------



## LovesThumper

Along with all of the other disers please know my thoughts and prayers are with the  Varley family and the podcast team. I just happened to watch today the video clip of Bawb snoring in his chair in his office while the crew talked about his ability to take those "power" naps. I was laughing out loud. He will be missed. But how wonderful to be so loved by folks who had never met him.


----------



## Tinkerbelle's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear this. I will keep his family and friends in my prayers.


----------



## dwelty

I will miss Bob's good natured banter with the rest of the Podcast team.  The show will not be the same without him.  We will keep you all in our prayers.


----------



## abeyst

I'm so deeply sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with all of Bob's 'Families'.


----------



## DLBDS

Words can not express....
*
I'm gonna really miss ya, Bob. You're THE BEST!*

​


----------



## cdfl30

I am so saddened by this news  

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and loved ones.


----------



## 3happydancers

I am so new to the boards that I don't really know Bob, but my heart and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Prose

Oh my! Our thoughts and prayers go out to all the podcast team and Bob's family.  He gave so many smiles to podcast listeners around the world. 

Please let us know if he had a favorite charity or cause where we can send donations in his honor....


----------



## macheath

no no no.  I thought this must be a mistake.  I am in tears to hear that is not.

I don't post much, but I'm an avid podcast listener who loved listening to Bob each week.  It's not going to be the same to not hear his voice.

Diana, Brian and Team- you have my prayers.


----------



## JaxDisneyFans

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news.  I am new to the dis boards and the podcasts, but so enjoyed Bawb.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## kimbac3

I'm in shock!! I too feel like a lost a friend. My prayers go out to his family and the entire podcast family.

What a sad day 

Kimba


----------



## MODisFan

Words cannot express the sadness I feel from the passing of Bob. While I have only known Bob through the podcasts, he was an incredible person and I feel blessed to have had him touch my life in ways he will never know. 

To his family and friends, I am sorry for your loss. Find comfort in knowing that one day you will be reunited with him.

God bless you all.

Elizabeth


----------



## tacbets

Terrible, sad news.  As so many others have said, I feel like I've lost a friend I've never met.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## Hedy

My thoughts are with all of you at this time.   
ETA:  I keep on thinking of Diana, and my heart is breaking.  Diana and Brian, I'm so sorry.


----------



## sam517

Such sad news. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## YoYoAurora

Diana, Brian, the Varley Family and the DIS Crew,

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I didn't have the pleasure of meeting Bob in person, but I feel as if I know him through the podcast, the videos, and the boards. He is a great man, and will be sorely missed by all. 

To me, he was the unofficial WDW greeter and the spirit of the Parks. He shared his love of Disney, his family and friends, and the space program with us - what a gift, what a legacy! 

Thank you, Bob, for sharing!


----------



## Praying Colonel

I am so sorry to hear of Bob's passing.  Although I never knew him personally, he seemed to have a very genuine and friendly spirit that came through on all of the podcasts.  My prayers go out to his family and friends.  RIP.


----------



## SteveInBrooklyn

A sad, sad day.  My condolences to Bob's family and friends.


----------



## New England Eeyore

What a terrible shock. My thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and friends.


----------



## CelticBelle

I am speechless 
My prayers go out to his family.
He touched many peoples lives.

I was going to search for him during my CP.  Im sorry that I never got a chance to meet him.


----------



## daneenm

Oh, I have no words.  It is funny how you feel like you know someone from just listening to them on a PodCast.  I have always thought he seemed like such a good person.  What a loss!

My thoughts go out to all of you and especially Diana and Brain and the rest of Bob's family.  The world has lost a shining star.

Sadly, I have had a bit of loss in my life lately and I am always comforted by this...

"And He will raise you up on Eagle's Wings, bear you on the breath of dawn,
Make you to shine like the sun, and hold you in the palm of His hand."

--Daneen


----------



## DisnyMama

Dear Diana, Pete, Kevin, John, Corey, Julie, Will, Alex and Regina,

Both Luc and I miss Bob so much already.  This is unreal.  Our hearts go out to you all.  God be with Bob and with you all during this very difficult time.

I will never have another Dole Whip without thinking of Bob. 

Shannon


----------



## drag n' fly

"Friends are the pillars on your porch. Sometimes they hold you up, sometimes they lean on you, and sometimes it's just enough to know that they are standing by." 

My sympathies to Bob's family and all his very close friends at the DIS.

I never had the pleasure to meet Bob but we have lost a very special Disney friend.


----------



## wishspirit

I honestly can't believe it, it seems silly to be crying over someone you've never met, but Bob was such a big part of the podcast and Dis and therefore such a big part of me. He struck me as one of those people who really understood the Disney spirit, which is such a big part of everyone on these boards. The podcast will never be the same.

I wish to send my condolences to all Bobs friends, family and anyone lucky enough to know him. It really is a sad day.


----------



## Launchpad11B

To sad for words.  You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## firemanx

Wow is all i can say. I feel like i lost a friend. If theres anything you guys need or that we could help with please let us know. Please let Bob's family know that our prayers are with them, and they go out to you guys also who knew him for so long, and lost a dear friend.


----------



## SimonV

I am stunned beyond words. Bob and Diana came to our wedding three years ago, even though it was very awkward timing for them, and were just delightful people to be around. The loss is just too hard for me to contemplate, so I can't imagine how Diana must feel, but my heart goes out to her and the rest of the family.


----------



## cleo

We hold Bob's memory and his family in our hearts and our prayers. We're just stunned by his passing.


----------



## javamom

Didn't know Bob at all, but got a HUGE kick out of his Kart Cam adventures.  I know that he will be sorely missed.  My heartfelt condolences to those that knew and loved him best...


----------



## peacelovemickey

I cannot think of the words to express how awful I feel at this news.  As others have said, even though I never had the pleasure of meeting Bob, I felt like I knew him.  Although his bright light has gone out on earth, we know that he is in a better place.  Please let his family know they are in our prayers along with the Podcast Team.


----------



## agnes!

What a sad time.  Sympathies to all who knew him personally, his friends a& his family.

I borrowed someone else's crying Mickey, hope that's alright.





agnes!


----------



## Donaldfan81

This is a truly sad day.  I'm mostly a lurker of the boards but I've listened to every podcast and read many threads.  Though I never had the honor of meeting Bob, I feel like i knew him.  Im in tears right now.  Heaven is a better place tonight with Bob there.  My prayers go out to his family and to the whole podcast family as well.  So sad.


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

Prayers to the family and friends. I am sorry.


----------



## IHeartTink04

I am so shocked to hear this news. I mean sick to my stomach shocked. I only knew Bob through the podcast but I know that he was a great, fun and sweet man. 
Thoughts and prayers go out to his friends and family.

He will be greatly missed.


----------



## kgibbler20

I am in total shock. My mom and I send our thoughts and prayers to the Varley and Podcast families. I just started listening like others just a few months ago and one of the things I was really looking to this October was watching for Bob and his Kaht Cam. I couldn't wait to try to get to meet him. To all of his "family", I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sara74

Oh, Bob, I just discovered the podcasts and have only heard 2 of them but your love of Disney was evident.  May you rest in peace - may your family find peace.  You will be missed.


----------



## NC Beast

Out thoughts and prayers are going out Bob's family and to the Podcast team.

The time NCBelle and I spent with Bob and Corey (and Bob's "Kaht Cam") at MGM during our last trip made it one of our best Disney memories.

We'll certainly miss him.


----------



## ShesAPirate

I am so far beyond stunned... I don't even know what to say, other than this is a huge loss, and I will miss Bob tremendously. My love and prayers go out to Bob's family and the Podcast team.  I just can't believe it.  So, so sad...


----------



## usetheforceluke

A sad day.  We met Bob at the Podcast meet last December, and he was all that I had anticipated him to be from listening to him on the Podcasts.  A true character.  I'll miss his humour and insightful comments on the Parks.

Jim.


----------



## DaParkers

Wow! I can't believe it. I am truly shocked. I pray that your family gets comfort in knowing that you are in a better place. Yes, even better than Walt Disney World.  My prayers go to his family, friends, and podcast fans, because I know that he felt like family to a lot of people.


----------



## MomofKatie

I am deeply sorry to hear of Bob's passing.  I, too, felt like Bob was a great friend from the podcasts and his Kaht Cam videos.  My heart is breaking for his family and friends.


----------



## cdnmickeylover

I am in shock. What a loss to everyone but especially Diana, Brian and the entire podcast crew. We met Bawb at the podcast meet in December and he was so wonderful showing off his lightsaber and his trophy. A man not afraid to show his love of Disney and others. You will be sorely missed. 

Fiona


----------



## GOOFY4LIFE

My thoughts and prayers go out to the Varley family and the podcast family.


----------



## tinkbutt

i am socked to hear this! I'll have his family in my prayers he was a great soul!! and he will be missed


----------



## Gretta

I just told my husband that "the funniest man that I know on the podcasts has just died and I am so sad."

My thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and the whole podcast team.

I have never met Bob and I will miss him terribly.

Sincerely,
Gretta


----------



## lttlmc3

I don't know what to say.  I'm shocked.  I can't believe it.  I will be praying for his family and all the podcasters.


----------



## dixipixi

Thoughts and prayers to Bob's family and friends.  He will be missed.


----------



## PrincessNED

I just finished the email edition and came to check for Bob's GPS coordinates. What a shock!! 

Very telling of the man, that one of the last things he did was bring magic to a child and share one of his Christopher Robins pins.

A true loss to this world.

Bob,  May you walk the parks with Walt forever.


----------



## lugnut33

Amazing how many people Bob touched through the podcast, me included.  I'm a newbie but instantly loved his personality and kindness that was evident through the podcast.  

RIP Bob, and condolences to his family.


----------



## princessesrule4

Thoughts and prayers for his family and his friends, especially the Podcast team.


----------



## robinb

{{hugs}} to his family.  I'm not a podcast junky but from what I have seen he was a great guy and a real loss to the DIS.


----------



## SamSam

What a tragic, sad loss.  My heart goes out to the Varley family and the entire Podcast Crew.  I was fortunate enough to meet Bob at the Dec. 6 meet (something I will now truly treasure) and was looking forward to seeing him this coming Sunday at the live broadcast.  He was a wonderful, unique person with an endearing personality.  He loved so many of things my husband and I love; space, Animal Kingdom....just a love of so many different thngs.  My husband and I could completely relate to his facination of 'Interventions', even the new trash disposal section.  He will be sorely missed; please let's keep his memory alive.


----------



## Barb

Oh no! I am shocked. Bob and Diana were my DU agents when I first started using Dreams. I had the pleasure of meeting them both. I am so sorry and send my deepest condolences to the family.


----------



## djlexus

I'll always remember seeing "kaht kam" at the parks what an awesome fun guy! He will truly be missed.


----------



## disneydad78

I so sorry, my prayers are sent out to the family and podcasters.


----------



## pinkerbell




----------



## AnnB

My thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and close friends.  Listening to Bob each week was an enormous pleasure.  He was clearly an incredibly special person and will be greatly missed.


----------



## disneymom8589

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of Bob.  I feel very sad even though I've never had the pleasure of meeting him in person.  Just listening to him every week was a joy and pleasure.  My condolescences and prayers are with his family and Podcast family.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I would like to add my condolences to all the friends and family of Bob. I've been listening to the podcast since the beginning and he will definetly be missed.


----------



## rtobe

Condolences to the Varley family, the Podcast crew and all of Bob's many friends.  This is such sad news.  He will be missed.


----------



## Kristina

I am a new fan to the podcasts and have downloaded huge chunks of them, just totally enjoying the cast's different personalities and what they bring to the show. I loved Bob, on the show he came across as such a beautiful soul, which I am sure that he was. 
My prayers go out to Bob's family and the podcast team on this sad, sad day.


----------



## Willow1213

My condolences to Bob's family and friends at the DIS Unplugged Podcast. A sad day for the DIS family


----------



## concept5123

i never meet him but i honestly thought of him as a friend.... i love all you guys and my thoughts go out to everyone affected by this. 
BOB YOU WILL BE MISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and when im at dis in sep this dole whip is for you!


----------



## choirboy501

So sorry to hear of Bob's passing.


----------



## miss missy

Oh no!! NO NO NO!!! I am so sad right now! This is not fair! I am just reading this at Tues 1am at work... I really can't believe this is happening! I am in shock!! I haven't read any further than than Pete's post, I jumped right to reply, to say I am so sorry for all of you, as his close friends   the team and Bob's family are all in our prayers  

It is a very sad sad day indeed!


----------



## miss missy

WebmasterRegina said:


> I am heartbroken. Bawb would make me crazy sometimes, but you'd never find a kinder, gentler soul. What a sweet man and what a terrible loss.
> 
> I'm comforted knowing that through the DIS he will live on. Whether it's his mangling of certain words or Kaht Kam, he will always be with us.
> 
> I just can't believe my friend is gone. Love you Bawb!! May you rest in peace.



 to you Regina. You know, you made me feel better by saying "I'm comforted knowing that through the DIS he will live on." It is sooo true.  Right now I am listneing to last summers podcasts... hearing his voice helps.


----------



## jeanigor

Like so many people, I only had the honor of knowing Bob through the podcast. However, it was clearly evident that he was a great man--noble, caring and kind. He has enriched all of our lives. I, for one, am thankful for that priviledge. Diane, Brian, Pete and the rest of the Podcast & Dreams Unlimited Crew I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## peanut1967

Just read this...so sad...so sorry.
I was on catch up and am listening to last weeks podcast as I type and hes still here.....
Angie


----------



## ~Fisharefriends~

I only knew of Bob through the podast and Kaht Kam. he had such a warnth to him that immediatly made you feel comfortable and part of the dis family.

My heartfelt condolences and prayers go out to Bobs family, and the entire podcast crew. May Bob rest in peace.


----------



## lonegungal17

I don't post here very much but I am a big fan of the podcast and I am sorry to hear Bob has passed on. I was hoping for a live podcast in August so I could meet him and all of you. I feel like I have lost a friend.  

Mel


----------



## Minniespal

I'm saddened to read this news.  Thanks for letting us know.  My thoughts and prayers are with Bob's family at this time.


----------



## paulasillars

How very sad.  My condolences to Diana, Brian and family as well as the round table team and the rest of the Dreams staff.

Bob will be sorely missed.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

Very sad news indeed.  Thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and friends and the DIS Community.


----------



## Zeebs

Am very sorry to hear this news, my thoughts are with Bobs family.

Kirsten


----------



## BRobson

I woke up to this heartbreaking news this morning.

As everyone has said Bob holds a very special place in all our hearts and will be very very sorely missed

My thoughts are with Diana and Brian who have lost a wonderful husband and dad

and to Pete,John,Kevin,Julie,Corey,Regina and all the rest of the DIS crew who have lost a truly special friend.


----------



## CustardTart

My deepest sympathies to the Varley family, the Podcast crew and everyone who knew Bob. So very sorry to hear this sad news...


----------



## MissMichelle

thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family, the whole Podcast team and the DIS family who has grown to know and love him. Such sad news and a tragic loss of a man who made friends with people he has never met. Bless his soul


----------



## MomPotz

I am truly saddened by this news.  My deepest sympathies to Bob's family, the podcast crew and all who had the fortune to know and love Bob.  He will be missed.  I feel like I've lost a great friend that I haven't had the chance to meet yet.


----------



## fizz13

Just can't believe it, in shock. so so sorry to all his family and friends, prayers and thoughts are with you all.


----------



## disneyholic family

I am shocked and so very saddened.  I cannot imagine how his family feels.  My heartfelt condolences to Bob's family and friends.


----------



## tennisfan

Sad news, my thoughts are with Bob's family & all the DIS crew who knew him


----------



## tammie33

Please send our thoughts and prayers to Diana and the rest of Bob's family.  I am so terribly sorry.


----------



## jillrobinson

So sad, my deepest sympathies to Bob's family and friends.


----------



## CooperOwls

Rest in Peace, Bob!
My condolances to all family and the crew.


----------



## lisa8200

Our thoughts and prayers are with you all  ..


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Oh no... I am so, so, shocked, and sorry to hear this.  My deepest of sympathies to Diana and the rest of Bob's family, and the pod squad crew.  This is such a deep loss.  I don't know what else to say.  I never met Bob, but I was hoping to meet him on our trip this summer (which he was helping us with).  I will so miss his humor on the Pod Cast, his knowledge of Disney, and his friendship.  He was a friend to me and all of us, even though we never actually met.


----------



## CinderellasSister

My condolences to the Varley family and the entire podcast team on your tremendous loss.  I never met Bob either, but had planned to keep an eye out for him and kaht kam on my next trip.  He'll be deeply missed by all.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

Bob's family and friends are in my thoughts.


----------



## Kimberle

How very sad. Many thoughts and prayers to his family, friends, and co-workers.


----------



## marianas00

My prayers are with Bob's family.  Each week hearing Bob was a highlight for me and my son.  Our family had lived in MA for awhile so hearing Bob with his dialect and the banter from you guys regarding his language briught us right back to so many wonderful memories.  Bob's perspective and love for Disney world will be sadly missed in our home.
With comfort,
The Steinbacher Family


----------



## tiring_day

I was looking forward to some day coming back to Florida just so I could go out and have a round of Bob Golf.  Although we never met I felt that I had a kindred spirit in Bob and will miss his voice on the Podcasts.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family there and his family here.  Bob you will be sorely missed, God bless.

steve


----------



## Esmerelda

My thoughts and many many prayers are with Bob's family.

May you find comfort in knowing that your loved one touched the lives of so many others and gave them the gift of many happy memories.


Esmerelda


----------



## smphbear

My prayers to the family and the podcast team.


----------



## Snowy-girls

A terrible shock.Thoughts+prayers are being sent to Diana,Brian+family+friends.God Bless.x.


----------



## Renysmom

I thought it was a joke.. I looked at the calendar and thought it was an April Fools joke, then I saw that Kevin posted and I knew it wasn't.

The world will be less magical without dear Bob..  Prayers and Blessings to his family and friends.

Kevin - when you can, please let us know Bob's favorite Disney Charity.  I would like to start a rememberence drive in his honor.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

My heart is breaking.

My condolences to all Bob's friends and family, and hugs to everyone.

Bob was the sweetest, friendliest man.  I was so looking forward to seeing him again.  

The world has been diminished by his leaving.


----------



## cyberbox2

Like many here, I'm at a loss for words. I'm sitting here at my computer looking at the Dis as I get ready for work today and I saw Pete's head line and clicked on it, but I NEVER thought I would be reading this.

I'm so so so sad and confused. Life is just so short and precious! all we really have is today! 

Bawb may your soul fly to heaven on the wings of your guardian angels 

How do wew recover from this incredible loss?


----------



## mommyceratops

Wow I am numb and speechless. 

Bob and I had a wonderful conversation at the pod meet and I love him with all my heart. I felt like we connected and I could not wait to see him again. 

My 2DS love Bob and talk about him like he is one of thier friends. 

I am just......

My love thoughts and prayers go out to the team and Bobs family.


----------



## dis2cruise

oh my I have tears in my eyes  

so sudden so soon I am so sorry
my prayers to bob's family, and of course to all the podcast panel and 
to all the podcast listeners as well


----------



## Augustheather97

ohhhhhhhh how terrible...............I can't stop crying even though I never met Bob in person I feel like I lost a good friend....I loved listening to him on the podcast every week.......what a shame.....it sounds as though he went peacefully during one of his cherished naps at least.....My Dad died nine years ago at the young age of 61 the same way.....and it did make us feel good that at least in was on his terms and the way he would have wanted to go.......My thoughts are with his much loved Wife - Diana and son Brian and grandsons he talked about so often.....Bob you will be so missed by so many....even my 11 year old is so upset right now.......we will miss you terribly...............God bless.......I know you are all so connected and loved by each other....you must all be feel such a loss......Stay strong.....thanks for letting us know Pete....
Karen


----------



## Allison

I really don't know what to say other than I am so saddened by this news.


----------



## Annette_VA

I am another that is just in shock and extremely saddened by this news.  You could not have met a nicer, more genuine person than Bob.  I only spoke with him briefly at the Podcast meet in Dec, but I feel like I really knew him through the podcasts.  Wow, what a huge black hole there's going to be in the podcasts without him.  I know he will be greatly missed by the listeners.  I can't even imagine how much more he'll be missed by the rest of the team.  

To Diana, Brian, and the rest of the Varely family - I am so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## NIK

I've just heard the sad news.  I am so sorry to hear of Bob's passing.  

Thinking of his family at this time


----------



## DisneyWorld Delight

Thats so very horrible.  I'm sorry.  No words.  Except he will be so very missed.


----------



## Castaway Kev

Thanks, Bob, for your many years of service.  You will be missed!


----------



## prettypixie

OMG, I cannot believe this! I am so sad to hear this and my thoughts and prayers go to his family and the whole DIS family as well. He will be missed!


----------



## pklein09

I'm also shocked and saddened by the news.  I pray that this outpouring of love from the DIS community may be a source of solace and strength for the Varley family and close friends.


----------



## Queenie

My thoughts and condolences to Bob's family and all the podcast crew - my prayers are with you all.


----------



## Soopafly

Incredibly sad and shocking news, I did not believe it at first. my thoughts and prayers are with Bob's family and the podcast team during this difficult time.


----------



## tim allen

I am so sad about this as most people have said they never met bob but felt he was a good friend my thoughts are with you all


----------



## dpuck1998

Words fail me!  God Bless him and his family, please please let us know how we can help.  I'd love to see a memorial of some kind so we can all honor Bob in some small way!


----------



## hvivona

Though I had never met him, I sit here crying as I type.  I can still hear his voice as he read an email I sent into the show asking about dole whips and how he described how he made a special trip to MK just to check on pricing and to have a Dole whip in my honor.  What a dear sweet man.  The podcast will just not be with the same without his voice and the way he says things.  He was truly a wnderful man and will be a great assest to the angel crew in Heaven.


----------



## experiment_627

I don't know what to say.  Like many others, I never had the pleasure of meeting Bob in person, but I felt like I knew him through the podcasts and boards.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and the Podcast crew.   

RIP Bawb.  You will be missed.


----------



## Tissa

I'm very saddened by the news.  I never met Bawb but I loved listening to him every week. Everyone will be in my prayers.


----------



## dadof2

Rest in Peace Bob, you will really be missed.  That next Kaht Kam video should be a great one!


----------



## TheWho

Rest in Peace Bob


----------



## Jacksmom99

Our thoughts and prayers are with you in this most difficult time.  Bob was a loved member here on the boards, and I can imagine the impact he must have had on those he knew personally.  The love and caring the podcast team has for each other is evident listening to your interactions on the show.  Bob was cherished and loved by his family and friends, I hope that can be some small comfort at this time.

Kim and Jack


----------



## annie1995

I am so very sad to hear this news .  MY thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and extended pod cast family.  RIP Bob


----------



## jrgutknecht

My thoughts and prayers are with Diana, Brian and all of Bob's family and friends. I considered Bob my i-pod friend and I am still in shock at his loss. I only hope that the loving thoughts of the thousands of people that Bob touched brings some small condolences to Bob's family. A truly wonderful man and he will be missed and remembered fondly.


----------



## Jhalkias

I am so so sad to hear this. I got to meet Bob at the Podcast meet, and we got to exchange some grocery store stories. When I had a question for the Podcast, and it was too late to get it on the show before I left, Bob called me to give me the answer. He really knew how to care.

For those of you so close, it must be a terrible loss. 

The thoughts and prayers of our family are with all of you and Bob's family.


----------



## Cyrano

I'm stunned by this news and know that Diana, his family and his podcast friends will miss him dearly.
Bob has become an icon for many on this board and podcast. I say that not in any elevated way but as a genuine, fun loving and helpful individual.
To not be able to hear the banter with his dearest of friends (John and Kevin) is something I can't even begin to imagine  
Whenever I needed to be reminded of and appreciate the good in this world, Bob is one of those I think about.
I also hope that the family can take some comfort from knowing how much Bob touched many. The celebration of his life will be his legacy


----------



## MD DisneyFreaks

Nothing more to say than what's already been said...

I've never met him, but have felt like I knew him and that he was a friend. I pray for God to comfort his family and to bring peace where there is none.

What a tragedy... 

I'll also be praying for the Podcast crew as they surround Bob's family and continue as Bob would have wanted.


----------



## jpeka65844

My deepest sympathies and regrets to his family and all of you on the Roundtable.

To all your listeners, Bob was more than a voice on an iPod.  His humor and generosity will be sorely, sorely missed.

Rest in peace, Bob!!!!!  We'll miss you!  Hugs to his family and his friends on the Roundtable


----------



## biscuitgirl

This is such sad, sad news.... Thank you for letting us know.  It's such a shock.  Please let us know more details when they become available.

Bob will be sadly missed.  Prayers for his family and friends during this tough time...


----------



## pixiedoodle74

I am so sad to hear this news. Bob's family and friends are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pperfectmom

Bob will definately be missed by all. The podcast just won't be the same without his interpretation of the English language. My heart goes out to those close to him.


----------



## Plutofan

Our prays go out to his family and the podcast.  We love hearing Bob on the weekly podcast and he will be greatly missed.  I hope that when things get back to normal if they ever can that you all do a tribute show to Bob and maybe allowing listeners to call in.  We all will miss him greatly.


----------



## Madi100

Wow!  I just read this, and I am so saddened by it.  While I know the DIS will go on, it will never be the same without him.  To all of his family (including the pod squad who were his family), my prayers go out to you.  I was never one of the lucky ones who had the fortune of meeting Bob, but I loved to listened to him.  I loved to hear what great friends you all were.  And, I loved the childlike love that Bob had for Disney.


----------



## DVC Kathy

When DH read Pete's post to me last night, I just couldn't believe it.  I cried last night, and I'm crying again now.  It couldn't be - he just had some food poisoning.

My first Bawb memory was the now-infamous Dole Whip podcast, but I am so grateful that I have many more.  DH and I commute together, and we just started listening to the podcast in the car.  Yesterday afternoon on the drive home, we heard the voicemail from the young Disser who wanted to buy a Christopher Robin pin from Bob.  It was priceless.  You just knew that kind-hearted Bob would provide the pin - and never dream of taking any money for it.

I was lucky enough to have met Bob at the December 6th podmeet last year, but I considered him a friend well before that.

It is obvious that he was a good, kind, deeply caring person.  His deliberate responses and unique vocabulary, both of which he used to draw humor out of the podcast crew, were his signature, and will not be forgotten.

Interventions, Sarasota Springs, and MoGeeToes will forever be part of my vocabulary.

So, everyone, raise your dole whip or MoGeeToe high and toast Bob Varley, the "French" Chef.

My thoughts and prayers are with Diana, Brian, and the rest of the Varley family, as well as the Podcast crew and the rest of Bob's DIS family.

Kathy Clawson


----------



## wdwowner

What a bummer way to start the day.

I was the one who started the "Bob for President" thread.  

I know I will feel Bob in the parks every time I visit from now on.

Next time you feel that 'puff of air' blowing past you, thats Bob on KartKam making more videos.  

Thanks Bob!


----------



## ead79

I am so very sorry to hear of Bob's passing.  My prayers are with Diana and Brian as well as with Pete, the podcast team, and all of Bob's dear friends.  May the Lord give you all comfort during this terribly difficult time.  Bob always brightened my day and made me laugh as I listened to the podcast.  He will be greatly missed, and I can only imagine how much more so by those that interacted with him in person.


----------



## aprince&princess

I don't know what to say.  My thoughts and prayers go out to Diana and all of Bob's family and friends.

I never met Bob in person, but I truely loved listening to the podcast where I always enjoyed Bob's segments.  We too were in the parks April 19, 20 & 21st and had an eye out for Bob. 

Please post a place where we can send our condolences.  
Vickie


----------



## tomu570

To think I woke up this morning looking forward to hearing a new Podcast so I could, for at least a little while, transport myself to the "Happiest Place on Earth". But instead I was hit with the harsh reality of life and the reminder that life is really too short. So remember to give your kids a hug and tell them that you love them because you just never know.

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone effected by this loss, especially Diana, Brian.


----------



## hopey1kenobi

The world is a sadder place today. Bob, we will miss you greatly. My condolences to the Varley Family, the Pod Squad and the rest of DIS community.


----------



## cdotla

So very shocked and saddened.  

Regretfully, I never had the chance to meet Bob.  How lucky everyone was who was privileged enough to call him friend.

My sincerest condolences to the Family and to Bob's larger family here at the Dis.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

I am still in shock. I cant believe it. We will keep you, your family and friends in our thoughts and prayers you were a wonderful man even thought I never meet you in person you always made me laugh and brightened my day. Bob you will be missed.


----------



## kiddoc

We will greatly miss Bob!  What a big loss for the Dis community!  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## aspen37

Like everyone else I am shocked and so sad. Please let the Varley family know that my thoughts and prayers are with them. I am also thinking of you guys on the podcast team. If I am sitting here crying I can't imagine how you feel. I can't think of a show where he did not make me laugh. Thanks BOB, YOU WILL BE MISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PWoodsKP

My sympathies to all of Bob's family and friends. He will be missed.


----------



## CynthiaCindy

OMG - I am so shocked by this terrible news.  I don't even have words.  My thoughts are with Bob's family and the podcast team.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I'm deeply sadden to hear this. My thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and the podcast crew, and to all the members here who held Bob in their hearts. He was loved and will be missed by all of us. 

Rest in Peace Dear Bob.


----------



## luna99

I can't believe I'm sitting here crying for someone that I've never met...  

I hope his family and friends can all find strength within each other to get through this tough time and can find comfort knowing how loved bawb is.


----------



## agame2323

Bob will be missed dearly. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Like so many others, I'm crying over someone that I don't really know.  In the short time that I have been listening to the podcast, I have come to love Bawb!  

My thoughts are with his family and the entire podcrew.


----------



## saturday97

I am so, so sorry for your loss.  Bob seemed like such a kind soul.  I remember Pete talking about what a true blue friend   Bob had been to him.  He seemed to truly enjoy the magic of Disney.  

My thoughts and prayers are with the podcast team and Bob's family.


----------



## PrincessKsMom

My deepest sympathies to Bob's family, friends and fellow podcasters.  May you each take comfort in the fact that Bob has touched so many lives and made us all the better for having known him, either personally or through his work.  God Bless.


----------



## Jacklynn

oh my! I can't believe it! I feel like it's not true. I was very shocked when I saw this post. 

My thoughts and prayers are certainly going up for his family and for the entire podcast crew!


----------



## SweetMimi

A sad time indeed. I am new to the Podcast crew and boards  however in that short time I have come to enjoy the interactions of the team with Bob. He will be missed. My thoughts and prayers to the family, podcast team and those on the board who may have never met him but will miss him just the same.


----------



## meb7

I am so sorry for everyone.  My thought and prayer are with all his friends & family.
What a sad day.


----------



## irisbud

Prayers to Bob's family and all of the Podcast team.

I loved listening to Bob.  I always knew he would say something to brighten my day.


----------



## slapwhitey

I can't even believe it. My wife called me at work to break the news before I saw it on the boards. I too am one who never met Bob face to face but am driven to tears thinking about what he meant to everyone and this community. I didn't seize the opportunity to meet Bob last August in Epcot when I had the chance. I now deeply regret that. I would have loved to just let him know how much we appreciated his love for Disney and everything he did for this community and the podcast. My thoughts and prayers go to the Varley family and the Dis family as well.

I raise a Mojeeto to Bob's passion, his spirit and his legacy.

Cheers Mr. Varley.


----------



## alebisi

it's non sense.... OMG... we'll miss you Bob! all my supports to Diana and Brian


----------



## DexLabDeeDee

Wow. I am so saddened by the loss. I, like many people, were looking forward to searching him out on our next trip. My thoughts are with the Varley family and the Podcast Crew as they deal with this tremendous loss. I am sitting in my cube at work trying hard not to cry. I, again like many people, feel like I lost a friend. He has left a legacy, though. Thank you, Bob Varley, for your dedication to the wonder and magic of Disney.


----------



## schoen

My condolences to his family and also to his goods friends on the podcast team.  I know it is difficult to lose a friend, and my prayers are with all of you now.


----------



## SamIAm21

I couldn't be in more shock or sadness...   How could this be?   Life is so tenuous.   Like other have said, I'm sitting here, my hands are shaking, my head is spinning, I keep thinking.  How?  Why?  I am so very sorry for the enormous loss to the Varley family and the Pod Cast crew.   

How could he be on the podcast I listened to yesterday and gone today?  

We love you Bob.   We'll miss you always!


----------



## GSDRescuer

I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to his entire family and all his friends.


----------



## Disney Brat

I am just shoked to hear this.  My heart goes out to the familiy!  My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## DisNutSam

It has been truly a blessing and a pleasure to get to know Bob through this site. His warmth and humor will resinate forever through the many podcasts and emails that I have enjoyed  over this past year and a half. Please know that his enduring spirit will live on forever in our hearts and memories. As tears stream down my face, I can only imagine the sadness that the family and pod team are going through now. I hope through the tears that you are shedding that you can know that he was loved world wide for his passion, humor, and generosity of spirit that we as a community recieved on a regular basis. My prayers are with you all during this difficult time.

Much love,
Sammie


----------



## PecosBill

A very sad day indeed.  Podcast team, please accept my sincerest condolences.  I cannot imagine how difficult this must be for you.  I will keep Bob and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## allicat

I am sorry to hear of this. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## MomofCKJ

I'm shocked. Listening to your podcasts I feel like I know Bob and the rest of you. I am so, so sad to hear this. My prayers and thoughts go out to his family and friends. He brought smiles to many.

Allyson


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I am just now reading the news of our beloved Bob's passing.  I am in shock.  It's time to get my kids off to school and I'm just sitting here feeling a bit numb.  I haven't had time to read all the responses...but I'm guessing this has hit everyone like a ton of bricks.  

My deepest sympathy to Diana and Brian, as well as the entire DIS Unplugged Family.  "Bawb" is irreplaceable and I hope once the emotions have leveled out a bit (and I'm sure it will take awhile), there will be a tribute podcast that includes all of our favorite "Bawbisms"...he may be gone, but he will never be forgotten.  

WE LOVE YOU BAWB !!!


----------



## sgtpet

Bob was a great asset to your team and especially your podcasts.  My deepest sympathies to Bob's family and his DIS family.

He will be missed.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

I am so sorry.  I loved listening to Bawb on the podcast.  I am here at work crying.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and the podcast crew.  He will really be missed.


----------



## racingwench

I am so sad to hear this.  As most have said, Bob was loved by all even though we had never met him.  May God give his family and friends peace and comfort in this terrible time.
Please know he is in a better place and is now chasing the angels with the Bawb cam  
Again I am so sorry. 

Cathy


----------



## trivial

Wow, what horrible and shocking news.  I only discovered The DIS Unplugged about 6 weeks ago, but I've listened to many of the archived podcasts, and even after "knowing" Bob and the rest of the podcast crew for just a short time, I can't imagine the podcast without him.  I'll be thinking about and praying for Diana and everyone else throughout the week.


----------



## CastawayJP

There is no better sign at how much this man was loved by the outpouring of emotion from the people on this board. While very few of us ever met Bob we all felt as if we knew him and we have all lost one of our Tuesday friends. Bob seemed to be a very genuine person, and that is what made him such a loveable part of the show. Just the thought of seing an empty microphone brings a tear to my eyes. My thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family, and to the entire podcast team. He will be missed by many.

Bob, enjoy the great view of the shuttle launch...


----------



## rpcwjr

I rarely ever post.  But I can't tell you how sad this has made me.  I feel that I have lost a friend.  My thoughts are with you all and Bob's family.


----------



## FireDancer

As many, many people have said, even without meeting Bob face to face I felt like I knew him just by listening to him week after week.  The whole pod squad gives us a look into their personalities each week and you cant help but feel like you know them even without meeting them.  

Finding out about his death hit me like a hammer and while I know this tragedy is much more personal for his family and the rest of the pod casters I do feel like I lost a friend today.


----------



## DSW96

Even though I never had a chance to met Bob, I am filled with sorrow, it feels like I lost a friend. My heart goes out to all of Bob's family and friends. I pray Bob has a safe trip to heaven.

on every trip I would always keep an eye out for Bob. My impressions from listening to him every week was that he was a good person, and I was hoping to meet some day.

Godspeed


----------



## klam_chowder

I only found the podcasts a few months ago and have been catching up thru the archives. I'm now typing thru tears for a man I never met, tho like others I felt I loss a friend.

When I signed up for the podcast cruise, I excitedly told DH that we'd get to meet Bawb. I looked fwd to meeting him and was even hoping he'd let me give him a little hug. 

Thoughts and prayers to Bob's family and the entire Dis team. Bob will be missed greatly.

 
karen & robert


----------



## pahrumpgirl

RIP Bob and prayers and pixie dust to ALL his family every where.


----------



## Em&Bec'sDad

We will all truly miss Bawb. 

He always brought a smile to my face during the Podcasts and we really enjoyed his tours of the park via KAHT CAM.  One of the greatest gifts in the world is the ability to laugh at one's self.  Bawb personified that, and never let the ribbing get to him.  He was always informative and will be missed.


----------



## manhattan

I am in shock, I never met Bob, but yet I feel as if he were a personal friend.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family and to everyone on the Podcast Team.


----------



## astrodrummergirl

I don't really know what to say, I never know what to say at these times. I do feel as if I have lost a friend, even if I never met him. My thoughts and prayers go to his family.

RIP Bawb, you will be missed by many.


----------



## tinkbutt

I know how the world felt that day and I think it is fitting to say the DIS world cried.....


----------



## Honeibee

Oh this is so sad.... 

My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## okaybye

I'm crushed.  I just got someone else to listen into the podcasts... much on my description of all of the team as anything else... told my friend that Bob was the most wonderful, sweet, and accidentally hilarious person that anyone could ever hope to find in this world.  And I couldn't wait to meet him...  Guess I'll have to wait a little longer.  

Now I know heaven is a light crowd day with perfect weather in WDW...and Bob's already there... with the most perfect Dole-Whip...and a smile on his face...getting ready to show us everything we don't know about when we join him.  
God bless his family, his Diane, and his wonderful friends...

We'll miss you, Bob.


----------



## KristinU

Wow, what surprising and sad news.  Like so many, I never met Bob...but certainly feel like I knew him well from the podcasts.  To say he will be missed is a gross understatement.

Sending up prayers for Diana and the rest of his loving family.


----------



## DSNY4ever

This is terrible news.  I will keep his family and friends in my thoughts and prayers.  Tuesdays will never be the same.  I feel lucky to have gotten to listen to his stories and park tips and that he made me laugh and smile with his Kaht Kam videos and empty dole whip treats for the podcast crew.  

Thank you Bob for making me laugh, smile and now cry.


----------



## chickie

I am in shock! I just returned from out of town, because my father in law passed away late last week. I thought I'd get on the Dis really quick this morning to check out what I have missed.

I am SO sorry to hear about this, and I will keep all of you and his family in my prayers. As everyone else has stated, we all feel that we've known Bob for years, even though we've never met him. He was a great guy and will be missed.


----------



## fav's=mets&mickey

Oh My.........I feel like a just lost a close friend.  I can't even explain how my heart just dropped when I read it on the other board.  I lost my father in 2005 and felt this same sadness.  I mean I was even saying to my wife that because I used to call my father BOB that I had this connection with Bob Varley.  I just feel a great emptiness.  I really don't feel like working anymore today because of it.  My heart goes out to Diana, and Brian.  I would call up and leave a voicemail later expressing my feeling as I am tearing up just writing this post..................We love you Bob and everything you have done for.  All the times that you made us laugh, and the true nature that you used to give to this show.   I and every PodSquad member will miss you dearly.  

WE LOVE YOU BOB!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeMom

Thoughts and prayers going out for all of you - his friends and family.  I know you are all in shock and hurting deeply. Your Dis friends send you many thoughts of comfort as you cope with this loss.


----------



## sandyh67

the podcast will not be the same without him- I, too feel like I lost a friend today.
My love and thoughts to Diana, their family and all of you-


----------



## Iluvthemouse

Oh My, I am sitting here in shock. I cant believe it.   I never met him but feel like I have lost a friend. 

Wow. such terrible news. 
Hugs and prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## LauraAnn630

Deepest sympathy and prayers for Bob, his family and friends.


----------



## aGoofyMom

Wow.  I am so sorry.  My prayers go out to all.  Although I never got to meet Bob, I feel as though I have lost a friend.  It has always been evident in the podcast how much each of you mean to the others.  I don't really know what else to say so I will leave it at that.


----------



## clombardi

I am in complete shock.  I will pray for all of you Diana, Brian, Pete, John, Kevin, Julie, and Corey.  I cannot imagine how heart broken and sad you all feel.  Bob was truly like a sunny day or a smile.  He just brought joy simply by being Bob.


----------



## corky441

Like everyone else on these boards, my thoughts are with Diana and the entire podcast crew & staff. I have become a huge fan of the podcast and Bob will missed greatly.


----------



## Tinker'n'Fun

My thoughts and prayers are with all you in this time of mourning. Please remember we are all hear for you.


----------



## njsweetP

I came to the Podcast board to see when the podcast for this week would be up, and to see how Bob was feeling, then I read Pete's post about Bob.  To say I'm shocked is an understatement.  I read he was sick but to get this news is really mindblowing. I sit here with a heavy heart as I write this. I don't usually post here, but most can find me on the 'budget' board.  I just wanted to wish the Varley family and the Podcast family my deepest sympathies and prayers.   My thoughts are with you all at this time. 
I loved listening to Bob and the rest of the crew every week.  And just to reiterate what most have said before me, that even though I haven't met Bob personally, he (as well as the all the podcast crew) has become part of my extended family just from listening in every week.


----------



## aaronmckie

What a sad loss, I just started listening to Dis Unplugged recently, but could tell right away the great chemistry the crew hadtogether.
My thoughts go out to them and his family... as well as the community that also mourns his loss.


----------



## raysum

Wow! I knew he was sick yesterday morning and I sign on today and see that he has passed. I can't express my sentiment better than anyone here beyond saying I felt like I knew him from the podcasts and how much he added. Also, it was obvious he had a heart for others and was always trying to be of help to them.

I will miss Bob. My prayers are with his family...


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Bob's family is in my prayers.  I am so shocked and saddened to hear this news.


----------



## NanaDarling

My heart is so heavy after hearing the news about Bob.  My DIS friend, fav's=mets&mickey, called to tell me to cushion the shock of reading the bad news on the boards.

My best memory from our last trip to WDW was meeting Bob at the Epcot 25th anniversary showing of Illuminations.  I was so excited when I realized that the man next to me who was shielding his camera with a mini umbrella was Bob.  I was so tickled to see Bob in action with one of his beloved props.  He kindly allowed me to take the picture posted below.






Bob's enthusiasm and good nature enriched the pod casts.  We will all miss him terribly!


----------



## 2wins

My prayers are with all of you, and all of us, and especially Diana.  I can't believe it.  I just started listening in January, and already feel as if the Crew are my friends!  Bawb was so funny.  My heart breaks for all of his loved ones and his dear friends.


----------



## MikeScott8

ahh... ummm...   {BAWB pause}  yeah...

3-2-1
I am just speechless. I have never met Bob but reall feel like I lost a friend. He was the brunt of much ribbing and I could equate with that position in a group of friends.

My thoughts and wishes go to all of Bob's family and friends, wether they met in person or not (like me!)

Mike


----------



## Sammie

I am so sorry to hear this, my prayers and thoughts to his family, his DIS friends and everyone that loved Bob. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Northern Mouse

I am so sorry to hear about Bob's passing. My prayers are with Bob's family and his friends. He will be missed.


----------



## Doug123

I, too, am sorry to hear of Bobs passing.  As an important part of the DIS Podcast team, Bob provided a unique point of view with a dynamic and pure honesty that will be sorely missed.

My sympathies to Bob's family, as well as to his expanded family at the DIS.


----------



## RJD

Wow, so sorry to hear about this.   I just started listening to the Dis unplugged podcasts and have enjoyed what I've heard.  Thoughts and prayers with Bob's family & friends.


----------



## Disney8704

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. Sorry if this was mentioned earlier (dont have the time to read through all the pages) but any word on how he passed away?


----------



## MommaluvsDis

What a sad day.... You're all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## kronkman

I'm also a forum lurker who "knows" Bob from the podcast.  I'm not sure what the round table will be like without its foil.  Bob played the straight man with tact and grace, and he will be missed.  In time, the happiness brought to the countless number of lives he touched shines brighter than the sadness felt in his loss.  We should all aspire to such greatness as that.  I join others in raising a Dole Whip (or mojeeto if you prefer), to a good man.  Wish I could have met you...


----------



## dixiegirl

There are no words.......   Love to all.


----------



## JenninVT

Another lurker checking in to say how much I have always enjoyed Bob's presence on the podcasts. So sorry to hear this bad news, my condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Geef

Not having ever met Bob doesn't change the feeling of loss that I and I'm sure many others are feeling.  Hearing him talk with the pod team each week we truely know "him" as he was.  Pete, John, Kevin, Corey, Julie and all of the DIS-ers behind the scene were lucky to be part of his circle.

May God comfort and lead each of you through this difficult time.  May he answer your Questions and prayers.


----------



## ragtopday

I only just heard the news a few minutes ago, when a DIS friend IRL called to tell me. I have just been reading everything with tears falling from my eyes. Like so many others, I never met Bob, but I feel as if I have lost a friend today. My heart goes out to his wife, children and grandchildren, as well as the Podcast Team and all who loved him.


----------



## fourfoxesinpa

I am truly saddened by this news.  My sincere and heartfelt condolences to his family and friends.  Peace be with all of you.


----------



## mickeywatch33

I was catching up from where I left off from the email show yesterday and just now looked at the boards. I'm still here at work and can't control myself. I'm lost for words and can't stop but praying for Diana Brian and the Podcast crew. 

Love and support,

Rob

We love you Bawb!! You've touched all of our lives here on the boards and you will always be in our hearts.


----------



## farmergirl

Our thoughts and prayers go out to all especially Bobs family.  I can't seem to pull myself together and I have never met Bob personally but I do hope he knows how much joy he brought to so many people.  Feels like family...


----------



## Stroller Boy

I guess I'm still in shock....like waiting for a punchline that doesn't come.  Ugh.  Very saddned by this news, and send my thoughts and prayers to Bob's family and all of you on the Podcast team...

I had sent an e-mail specifically for Bob today prior to jumping on the boards. I'd just recently been able to listen to last weeks e-mail show and was thinking of him for some reason. Very sad


----------



## two-foxes

May the road rise up to meet you.
May the wind always be at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
and rains fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.

I had hoped to meet you one day, Bob.  I had hoped that Merrick would meet you as well to hear your voice in person.  Again, like tons of others here, I never "met" you, but I feel the loss of a friend.  Bob, until we meet, and I suppose we will one day.  

May peace and comfort surround the Varley family and the Dis family who are feeling the loss of Bob the most.


----------



## weluvthecastle

I am completely shocked and saddened by this news.  Bawb was a very special person and will be sadly missed by his family and friends I am sure.  My prayers are with all those close to him at this terrible time.  His love of Disney was so genuine and he added so much happiness to the podcast.  He will be missed by all of us!


----------



## bettyann29

I am so saddened to hear this..  I have enjoyed listening to Bawb each week.. He will be greatly missed..


----------



## maiziezoe

I just saw this.

I am so sad for everyone. My prayers and thoughts will be with you all during this difficult time.


----------



## indigoxtreme

Will keep Bob's family in our prayers.  He was like a distant friend even though we never met.  When you listen to some one for so long you feel you get to know them.  He will be missed.


----------



## wdwowner

http://thedisneyblog.com/2008/04/29/a-sad-death-in-the-disney-fan-community/


----------



## RatBoy

So sorry to hear the news about Bob.  He was such a great contributor to the Podcast, and seemed to be an all around nice guy.  I could tell the podcast crew must have felt very comfortable with him (and him with them) through all of the light-hearted taunting and joking!  

My thoughts are with his surviving family and circle of friends.

-Bret


----------



## Super Genius

Bawb you will be truly missed.

Thank you for bringing so much joy to so many people that you never got the chance to meet.


----------



## Brer_Claire

So very sad to hear the news. My thoughts are with Bob's family and friends.


----------



## mrssmh

I am so sorry to hear of Bawb's passing.  I never met him, but from his stories on the podcast and the photos of him, he seemed to always be having a wonderful time doing what he loved with people he loved.  I enjoyed listening to him so much.  My heart goes out to all who have lost a dear family member and friend.  I hope that this huge outpouring of love and grief on the boards will somehow help those he left behind to carry on.


----------



## Miss Stitch

My heart goes out to Bobs family and the whole of the podcast and disboards crew.   Bob gave so much and brightened up our days with his "Bawbisms".

He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Code

I shed a tear for Bob just now when I found out    

My deepest condolences to his family and friends...


----------



## Home@WL

Bob was gifted with being able to share the Disney magic with everyone who listened to him. My thoughts are with his family and friends. I will miss him very much.


----------



## Mmouse1026

Like everyone else I am sitting here in tears and shock. I was selfishly looking for the podcast when I saw the news. My prayers go out to his family my heart is breaking for them


----------



## TigerKat

Prayers for the family...


----------



## doctorhead

*Bob's passing will be a great loss. He was the scapegoat of many jokes, but he always was a great sport about it. I have a friend just like this that I care very much about. I cannot imagine the pain that everyone close to him must be feeling considering how upsetting this is for people that only knew him through the weekly podcast. I hope everyone the best. He will be missed.*


----------



## princesskelz

i dont post here but i do listnen to the Podcasts this is Horrible! Bob will be missed forever im not gonna listen to another DIS podcast and not think of him  
R.I.P Bawb


----------



## vellamint

I feel as if I have been punched in the chest and cant breathe......

I am so so sorry for this loss and will keep all of Bawb's family and friends in my thoughts.


----------



## Ware Bears

I am very sorry to hear this sad news


----------



## scjo68

I am so sad and sorry to hear this, and his family and friends are in my thoughts and prayers.

Suzanne


----------



## tn4mickey

Our heartfelt prayers go to Diana, Brian, and Bob's DIS family.  A friend once told me you don't get over losing someone like Bob, you just get used to missing them.


----------



## Alicnwondrln

my thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## OKW Lover

Sigh.   

I had so been looking forward to meeting Bob at the podcast meet this weekend.  I work within sight of a place he worked at before moving to Orlando.  I'm sure we would have had a good time talking about the changes that are occurring in the area since he left.  And he might have enjoyed talking to somebody that didn't think he had an accent.  

I had just finished listening to last week's email show yesterday.  Its so hard to realize that we won't hear from him again.  

I hope the rest of the podcast crew, and Bob's family, can find strength in the fact that he was so well loved by the listeners.

Words fail me...


----------



## TheBeadPirate

We are truly stunned. Bob, we'll miss you! Dianer and Brian you are being well thought of.

Podcast team- Please take care of each other through this time ( I'd come take care of you if I could).

We were truly lucky to get to meet Bob and Dianer at Christmas. It makes that memory even more special now.


----------



## erogers

This is not what I imagined my first post on the boards would be. I'm a lurker on the Boards and a Dis Unplugged addict since last Fall. It's been a tough year, and the podcast crew has brought laughter and joy into my life.

I, like so many others here, was aboslutely shocked to read the Boards this morning. Bob was so young, so real, and so tender-hearted. His enthusiasm for Disney and care for people always reminded me so much of my dad. I just listened to last week's email show last night at the gym, so it seemed as though Bob had just been here, making the loss somehow more shocking and harder to bear. It is heart-breaking to lose him, and I have shed many tears today for this man I never met and his family and friends.  

My sympathy and prayers go out to Diana, Brian, the podcast crew, and everyone much closer to Bob than I was.


----------



## cobbler

Many thoughts and many prayers with Bob's family and friends 

A very sad time indeed.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I just read the sad and shocking news. Like everyone else, I'm floored. My heart goes out to Diana.  My prayers are with his family and his podcast family. Bawb will be missed immensely.  

I'm remembering all of his Bawbism's and his generosity.  

Lorie


----------



## lady danger

My condolences to his family and many friends.  Surprise passings are always the hardest.  

I'm almost too shocked by this news to feel sad yet.  It feels impossible to believe that someone with so much life went away so quickly and so early.  I never got to know Bob personally or through the boards, but I've been a listener to the podcast for as long as there's been a Roundtable, and it's hard to fathom him not being a part of my every week any longer.

I hope at least his passing was peaceful.  He was a great person and its a great testament to his character how many people, both friends and strangers, are here to mourn his passing.


----------



## SeanK

WebmasterPete said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell everyone, but Bob Varley passed away this afternoon.
> 
> We postponed todays show because Bob wasn't feeling well, he thought he had food poisoning.  When his wife Diana came home from work, she found him in their bedroom and he had apparently been dead for a few hours.
> 
> That's all we know right now - all of us are heading over to their house to be whatever comfort we can to Diana and Brian.  I'll update everyone as we find out more, but I ask that you all please keep Diana, Brian and the rest of Bob's family in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> We've all lost a wonderful friend - a friend whose presence can never be replaced, and whose memory I will hold close to my heart for the rest of my life.
> 
> Pete



Podcast crew, I would like to request a show devoted to Bob, maybe some of his outtakes 

Remembering Bob

I first met Bob in person last December when the DIS unplugged hosted a meet and greet, He was one of the first unplugged members I walked up to, so warm and friendly you could tell he was a very happy person and was excited about the turn out. 

We started talking about home which Nova Scotia for me, and how I could understand everything he says on the podcasts, I started talking to him about his props and he told me he had them with him. He asked if I wanted to see the props that he has used in past shows, I said you bet and before I knew it he was heading over to the famous kart to get his props. He came back with a big bag filled with props. I got to see all the Simpson stuff he bought at 7-11 and his GIANT pen and note pad.  You could really see that he was enjoying himself there with the other fans of the podcast. 

After we talked about the props and he showed me the Christmas decorations he did to the Kart and we talked about Disney and how nice the swan and Dolphin hotel was.  I think it was at that time he introduced me to his wife. Bob had a positive energy about him, he seemed to be always in a good mood and that came across in the podcasts and when we met him. 

Hearing about Bobs passing upset myself and my wife, it was like a family member was ripped out of our arms well before his time.  My heart and prayers go out to bobs wife and family, also to the DIS unplugged team and anyone else that had the enjoyment of meeting such a wonderful man. .

Bob I hope you are in a better place please say hi to Walt for us, I will never forgot how excited you got when I asked to see your props.  You will be truly missed


----------



## hutchie

I have been listining to the podcast every week for the last year. I feel like I'v lost one of my own family.

                                        Missing Bob forever.
                                        Ed


----------



## mazdabug

May i just say this is a very sad day indeed. My prayers are to you the podcast crew along with Bob`s family and everyone on the DIS Boards. 
 He will be missed.


----------



## Disney4eva

I will keep Bob and his family and friend in my thoughts and prayers throught my days


----------



## crewriam816

Omg...i saw this and was speechless. 
You are forever in my thoughts bob. RIP.
My condolences to the family, the podcast members, and those who were close to him. 
He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Dsilva71

My deepest condolences go out to Diana, family and friends of the DIS community.


----------



## CarolAnnC

I am so sorry to just read about this awful news.  My DD's and I had the pleasure of meeting Bob a few years back at the MK and spent an evening touring with a small DIS group.  He truly was a wonderful man.

My deepest sympathies and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## DISNUT21

Bob simply stated was a very entertaining, and selfless human being. Although, I have not had the opportunity or pleasure to meet Bob, I only wish I had. From what everyone says about him, Bob is a person who will be dearly missed. I am at a real loss of words with what specifically to say, but I would really like to relay my personal condolences and prayers to the Varley family. I still feel as though this is not happening just because hearing Bob every week on the podcast makes him seem like he is a real person that I have grown to know. I speak of him along with the rest of the podcast crew as close friends, as if I were on a first name basis with them. (Not to mention, friends and family look at me like I am crazy when I mention you guys, they ask me Pete who?, Bob who?, who is recommending that restaurant? And, Where do you know these people from?). And, this is why it is so difficult to come to grips that Bob is gone, but at least we know that he is resting in heaven with Walt Disney, and many other imagineers probably asking Walt questions about how he thinks Walt Disney World has come along, and what he thinks about their future plans? I only wish the best for the podcast crew and the Varley family in their time of need. Thanks for your company and many hours of laughter


----------



## kjdodraw

Dear Pete and the crew,

Oh, my gosh, I am so sorry for your loss. It is truly our loss also. Bob will be missed dearly.
I am praying for Diana and the rest of Bob's friends and family.

Kevin-John


----------



## Foolish Mortal

Truly a sad day. Like many others, I never met the man but I still feel as if I lost a member of my own family. Condolences to his family. I always anticipated the newest podcast specificaly for Bawbs segment because on top of helpful info, you just knew it would result in some great comical exchange. From now on when I hear papers shuffling or someone reading something and losing their place I will think of Bawb. RIP Bob. The world would be a much better place with more people like you. 

I also think a best of Bob segment would be great if it's possible.


----------



## dpuck1998

Foolish Mortal said:


> Truly a sad day. Like many others, I never met the man but I still feel as if I lost a member of my own family. Condolences to his family. I always anticipated the newest podcast specificaly for Bawbs segment because on top of helpful info, you just knew it would result in some great comical exchange. From now on when I hear papers shuffling or someone reading something and losing their place I will think of Bawb. RIP Bob. *The world would be a much better place with more people like you.*
> 
> I also think a best of Bob segment would be great if it's possible.



Words that say it all....


----------



## LouMongello

Although I have not posted here before, I wanted to come on and offer my sincerest condolences to Bob's family - both his immediate and extended here on the DIS and on the DISUnplugged. 

It's of course always sad when someone passes, but when we as an entire community of Disney fans lose a fellow member, it's even harder. Although I did not know him personally, I can see from the outpouring of support both here and elsewhere online that he was a friend to many, and enjoyed by even more. 

I know that podcasts allow both hosts and listeners to connect in a very personal way, and I'm sure that many of you felt Bob was a friend, even though you may never have met him in person. The entire Disney podcast community feels a loss today as well.

Again, my heartfelt condolences to all of you who suffered a loss from his passing.


----------



## DisneyCrazyX5

I just want to add my condolences and prayers for his family and the podcast team.


----------



## dpuck1998

LouMongello said:


> Although I have not posted here before, I wanted to come on and offer my sincerest condolences to Bob's family - both his immediate and extended here on the DIS and on the DISUnplugged.
> 
> It's of course always sad when someone passes, but when we as an entire community of Disney fans lose a fellow member, it's even harder. Although I did not know him personally, I can see from the outpouring of support both here and elsewhere online that he was a friend to many, and enjoyed by even more.
> 
> I know that podcasts allow both hosts and listeners to connect in a very personal way, and I'm sure that many of you felt Bob was a friend, even though you may never have met him in person. The entire Disney podcast community feels a loss today as well.
> 
> Again, my heartfelt condolences to all of you who suffered a loss from his passing.



Wow, that means a lot to all us DIS'ers Lou.  Your a welcome Disney community member and have brought us all joy also.  Thanks for your kind words and welcome to the "family".


----------



## drakethib

LouMongello said:


> Although I have not posted here before, I wanted to come on and offer my sincerest condolences to Bob's family - both his immediate and extended here on the DIS and on the DISUnplugged.
> 
> It's of course always sad when someone passes, but when we as an entire community of Disney fans lose a fellow member, it's even harder. Although I did not know him personally, I can see from the outpouring of support both here and elsewhere online that he was a friend to many, and enjoyed by even more.
> 
> I know that podcasts allow both hosts and listeners to connect in a very personal way, and I'm sure that many of you felt Bob was a friend, even though you may never have met him in person. The entire Disney podcast community feels a loss today as well.
> 
> Again, my heartfelt condolences to all of you who suffered a loss from his passing.



Lou.

Very nice of you and well said.

Thanks


----------



## elemusing

Lou,

Wow.  You are immensely respected in the Disney podcast community.  Thank you so much for coming over to the DIS to express your sympathy.  That means alot to me personally and to others here and the Varley family as well, I am sure.

You are welcome to post here at the DIS anytime. Welcome.  

Angie


----------



## DisneyBryan

I am just now finding out about this and am stunned and saddened.  My heart to all of you and all of Bob's friends and family.


----------



## DisneyBryan

LouMongello said:


> Although I have not posted here before, I wanted to come on and offer my sincerest condolences to Bob's family - both his immediate and extended here on the DIS and on the DISUnplugged.
> 
> It's of course always sad when someone passes, but when we as an entire community of Disney fans lose a fellow member, it's even harder. Although I did not know him personally, I can see from the outpouring of support both here and elsewhere online that he was a friend to many, and enjoyed by even more.
> 
> I know that podcasts allow both hosts and listeners to connect in a very personal way, and I'm sure that many of you felt Bob was a friend, even though you may never have met him in person. The entire Disney podcast community feels a loss today as well.
> 
> Again, my heartfelt condolences to all of you who suffered a loss from his passing.



You are a class act, Lou.  Thanks.


----------



## bfrosty

Wow!  I was shocked to hear the news about Bob.  I've been on the DisBoards for a while and recently started to download and listen to the podcasts.

I want you to know that I thought Bob did a fantastic job and provided awesome comic relief to the show.  Your voices painted a picture in my mind and I could only imagine how fun it was to record those sessions.

To all the staff at the DisUnplugged please accept my condolences.

God bless,
Bfrosty


----------



## farmboy

Hi everyone. Just wanted to let you all know you're in our thoughts and prayers.  Our deepest sympathy goes out to all of Bob's family and friends.


----------



## willis37862

SeanK said:


> Podcast crew, I would like to request a show devoted to Bob, maybe some of his outtakes
> 
> Remembering Bob
> 
> I first met Bob in person last December when the DIS unplugged hosted a meet and greet, He was one of the first unplugged members I walked up to, so warm and friendly you could tell he was a very happy person and was excited about the turn out.
> 
> We started talking about home which Nova Scotia for me, and how I could understand everything he says on the podcasts, I started talking to him about his props and he told me he had them with him. He asked if I wanted to see the props that he has used in past shows, I said you bet and before I knew it he was heading over to the famous kart to get his props. He came back with a big bag filled with props. I got to see all the Simpson stuff he bought at 7-11 and his GIANT pen and note pad.  You could really see that he was enjoying himself there with the other fans of the podcast.
> 
> After we talked about the props and he showed me the Christmas decorations he did to the Kart and we talked about Disney and how nice the swan and Dolphin hotel was.  I think it was at that time he introduced me to his wife. Bob had a positive energy about him, he seemed to be always in a good mood and that came across in the podcasts and when we met him.
> 
> Hearing about Bobs passing upset myself and my wife, it was like a family member was ripped out of our arms well before his time.  My heart and prayers go out to bobs wife and family, also to the DIS unplugged team and anyone else that had the enjoyment of meeting such a wonderful man. .
> 
> Bob I hope you are in a better place please say hi to Walt for us, I will never forgot how excited you got when I asked to see your props.  You will be truly missed



That's a great story. The more stories I read about Bob the more I wish I had been able to meet him.


----------



## BillM99999

LouMongello said:


> Although I have not posted here before, I wanted to come on and offer my sincerest condolences to Bob's family - both his immediate and extended here on the DIS and on the DISUnplugged.
> 
> ...
> 
> *I know that podcasts allow both hosts and listeners to connect in a very personal way*, and I'm sure that many of you felt Bob was a friend, even though you may never have met him in person. The entire Disney podcast community feels a loss today as well.
> 
> Again, my heartfelt condolences to all of you who suffered a loss from his passing.



It's wonderful, Lou, that you came over to offer condolences.  Your point above is very true, and we have all lost a dear friend.


----------



## JimFitz

I was just headed to bed......going to downloaded the latest show and this!!!

I connected with Bob on those shows.  He was so funny in his own way.  I loved that he mispronounced everything!   

He made me laugh back in January when he mentioned four people voted for him in Iowa and Kevin or John said something along the lines of "now we know anyone can win Iowa".

He entertained me........God Rest His Soul.

Long live Interventions.........oops...I mean Innovations!


----------



## snoopywoodstockus

We were so saddened to hear about Bob. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family. He was one of a kind. I have loved all of the thoughts and pictures about Bob. We didn't know him personally, but through the podcast we feel like we did.


----------



## TXYankee

May peace be with Bawb and those who's heart he touched.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Just wanted to offer my thoughts and prayers to Bob's family and friends....


----------



## Rob R

My deepest sympathies to Dianner and Brian and to the podcast crew.  I have to say, I was very much looking forward to trying to find Kaht Kam on our upcoming June trip.  Certainly he will be missed by us, the listeners, but I will lift up family and friends in prayer during this time.

I have to comment that maybe Bawb's fan club was bigger than he let on, given the outpouring here.   

I'll miss you, I always loved your "family take" (low cost and going back for the nap!)

rob


----------



## Dynostan

Wow, I'll be in Big D this weekend for the first time in a long time, and all I'll be thinking of, is just how much Bob loved this place. I can't beleive he is gone. You have to just rely on your faith and beleive that he is in better place.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Original Author: Henry Scott Holland

"Death is nothing at all. It does not count. I have only slipped away into the next room. Nothing has happened. Everything remains exactly as it was. I am I, and you are you, and the old life that we lived so fondly together is untouched, unchanged. Whatever we were to each other, that we are still. Call me by the old familiar name. Speak of me in the easy way which you always used. Put no difference in your tone. Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow. Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes that we enjoyed together. Play, smile, think of me, pray for me. Let my name be ever the household word that it always was. Let it be spoken without an effort, without a ghost of a shadow upon it. Life means all that it ever meant. It is the same as it ever was. There is absolute and unbroken continuity. What is this death but a negligible accident? Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight? I am but waiting for you, for an interval, somehwere very near, just round the corner. All is well."


----------



## Jessd

I was so shocked to hear about Bob.  I love all of you guys, but Bob was my favorite one on the podcast.  I will miss hearing his voice every week, it is like losing a close friend.  I am sitting here crying, I can't even put my thoughts into words.  My thoughts and prayers are with all of you.


----------



## missycj96

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with his family. He brought so much joy to everyone through the podcast each week and will be missed greatly.


----------



## halliesmommy01

I am so sorry to hear about Bob. I am faithful podcast listener and Bob made me laugh out loud many times. My prayers go out to his friends and family.

Becky


----------



## Willis520

Bawb....you will truly be missed.....


----------



## svalencia1

I am in shock. As I read the original post my eyes welled up with tears. While I did not know Bob, I believe his personality shined through on the podcast. He always brought a smile to my face or made me giggle with his unique pronunciations. I can not imagine what any of the Podcast team, Diana, or his family must be going through right now. My heartfelt condolences to all of you and I will say a prayer for strength at this difficult time. The podcast will never be the same.


----------



## accord9378

I can't believe this.I'll pray for him and his family. We all gonna miss u BOB and his cartcam. R.I.P


----------



## the workman family

I Am New To The Board; But I Would Like To Offer My Prayers To Bob's Family And All Of The Dis Family. I Did Not Know Bob But From The All The Posts I Have Read There Will Be A Tremendous Loss Felt. I Know That Bob Is In A Better  Place And Not In Pain Anymore. 


 My Deepest Sympathy For All,
             The Workman Family


----------



## Trumpeteer

Bawb made our week, each and every week. We will truly miss him. Our prayers go out to his family and the podcast team. It will be hard to fill this void in our hearts. He has touched so many lives and we are very blessed to have heard his voice and share his laughter.


----------



## mamato3princesses

I am so very sorry to everyone in the DIS family, and to Bawb's home family.  What a sad time for us all.  I have never listened to the Podcasts (but you bet I will now!), but I did watch one of Bawb's videos going through MK.  What a joy he is!!

And, as someone from his home state, I take great pleasure reading all of the comments about his mannerisms and voice...puts a smile on my face in the midst of all this sadness.

Hugs, prayers, and thoughts with you all


----------



## minniesBFF

I'm shocked.  I don't really post much over here, but I listen to the podcast faithfully and I've always loved Bob.  He was a vital part of the dis unplugged and will be truly missed.  My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## LPersio

I have been lurking on the boards for some time now, I am a Disney fanatic and love listening to the podcasts.  My family does not understand how I can sit and listen for hours.  I love all the podcasters but Bawb was my favorite and made me laugh it just won't be the same without him. My prayers go out to Diana, Brian, the Podcast Team, and all Bob's friends and family. 

RIP Bawb, I hope you are walking the parks with Walt.


----------



## ColleenS

Wow. I am so sorry. 

Bob was such an important part of the show. What a great man. I am so saddened by his sudden death. The Disney community has truly lost a great man.


----------



## Kaler131

We will also miss hearing Bob on the weekly podcast. We LOVED Bawb! My family's thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and his fellow podcasters.


----------



## RutgersAlum

Just wanted to add my sincerest and most heartfelt sympathy to Bob's family and to his podcast teammates.

I only discovered Dis Unplugged over Christmas break, but wow, have become a fan.  Was going to be on the lookout for the Kaht Kam and Bob on our next trip.  I suspect I still will hesitate at every ECV...

A true loss of a truly kind man.  One in a million, seems to me.  
Rest in Peace, Bob.


----------



## ChristaDeVil

You all (the team and Bob's family and friends) are in my thoughts and prayers at this time.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

I'm so shocked to hear this.  I'm also shaking.  Have never met Bob but it feels like I have lost a close friend.  My thoughts are with you all as well as with Diana and the rest of Bobs family.


----------



## Tess'smom

Although I did not know Bob personally, he will be missed terribly.  I can't believe that this wonderful funny man who brought joy and laughter to thousands of people, and was taken away so early and suddenly.  My prayers and thoughts go out to his family and loved ones.


----------



## helper

Another daily lurker who logged on to hear the podcast.Had to post to say how much i enjoyed and will miss Bob.So very sorry..


----------



## gatorfreud

I will also be keeping Bob, his family, and friends in my thoughts and prayers. I am relatively new to the DIS, and tonight just ran across my first Bob video from Star Wars weekends on youtube.  His funny attitude and helpful information will be sorely missed!  My heart goes out to his family as well as all who have been touched by Bob.  He will be missed.


----------



## jamieT

I had to read all the posts before I could even begin to put my thoughts into words. I am numb. I cannot even believe I could feel this heartsick over losing someone I have never "met" After 400 plus posts I can say this man made more of an impact than he could have possibly known. I couldn't help but laughing out loud at him. I couldn't help but feel defensive for him when everyone was teasing him! 

I just feel sick. I have come to love you guys at the DIS. Pete, Corey, julie, John and Kevin As well as Regina and Will. As well as the faithful DISers on the boards. but Bob..... well he was in a league of his own. I hung on his every word.  

Diana, you may not ever read this, but if you do, please know how truely sorry I am. your husband was part of our family on a weekly basis! I looked forward to his voice or his blog more than I care to admit. 

A few others described it like losing an uncle. Yes, that about says it.... that favorite Uncle who always has time to talk to you at whatever level you need him.....heartsick is all I can feel.  You are all in my prayers. I hope you are feeling Gods comfort at this very difficult time!


----------



## ChrissyLynn88

Another lurker looking for the podcast... saw this sad news instead.

I'm so very sad and sorry to hear about the loss of Bob Varley.

He brought a smile to my face every time he spoke.  We Massachusetts folk have a kinship!  

My deepest condolences to his family and to the PodCast Crew and everyone else who was touched by this man.

He will be missed.


----------



## amgine27

Bob(bawb) you'll will be missed forever.RIP


----------



## JoeG

It is hard to put into words the sadness with the passing of a friend.   Bob was a friend that you all on the PodCast crew shared with us...... And for that I am very grateful!!!  I know that I will toast Bawb with a Dole Whip the next trip to the Magic Kingdom, with a tear in my eye.  

My sympathies and prayers are with Bob's family and the PodCast Crew.


----------



## Paul in CT

This is very sad news.  My wife and I met Bob in December at the podcast meet.  We are so happy that we had the chance to meet him even though we felt we knew him from the podcasts.  He was as nice in person as he came across in the podcast. I cannot imagine the podcasts without him and his beloved KartKam.  

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Diana and Brian in this difficult time and also to the podcast team.  It was so apparent to us from our meeting them all that this is a family loss for all of them.

Bob, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## If U Had Wings

My thoughts and condolences are with all of Bob's family and friends.  After listening to the podcast for so long I feel as if I've lost a good friend.  He will be missed by so many that he made laugh, even though we never met face to face.

All my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Carolinagal

I have only this week discovered the podcast and have been listening to past shows with pleasure. Bob is a joy to hear, and I know his friendship enriched your lives.

Bob brought joy to us all by sharing his love for Disney, and the world is sadder for his passing. To his friends and family, I wish you peace and offer prayers for your comfort.

 

Thank you Bob, and God bless


----------



## andrabell

Shocked and saddened by this terrible news.  Bawb, you will be missed.  Sincerest condolences to Diana, Brian and all of Bawbs family, friends and fans.


----------



## quietgirll

shocked, surprised, saddened...heartbroken. that is how i think we are feeling right now...bob was loved by us all for being a true original. my thoughts and prayers are with all of his friends and family in this difficult time..


----------



## sabyancw

Our deepest sympathy goes out to Bob's family, and really everyone involved with the DIS.  He has so quickly (and sneakily) become a part of all of our lives, and I'm glad to have had that.  We obviously never met him, but we're sure that he was a fantastic man and a great friend... despite all the pauses and mispronunciations. 

We'll miss you Bob.  Truly.

-Christian and Ryan


----------



## Nicole786

I was very sad to hear this news so I did what I usually do to honor someone I miss and made a video montage.  I used footage from the Kaht Kam, and some thoughts from this post.  I will move it if anyone from the podcast team asks me to, I just did it to honor Bob, I hope you don't mind:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=volBOxPBdEg


----------



## disneym2m

My thoughts and prayers are with Diana and Brian as well as with the Dis Unplugged gang.

I never met Bill but tears come to me as I think of their loss.  I truly enjoyed listening to his accent (my mom is from Massachusetts).  I just loved the way he would sound so innocent when the Dis Unplugged picked on him.  And I loved his enthusiasm about all things Disney.

He will be truly missed.  (tears falling)


----------



## Jazcat

One more lurker that wants to say I'm so sorry and to express my condolences.  I'm just stunned right now.


----------



## PixiePowered

I don't know what else to say, that hasn't already been said 100+ times.  Clearly, Bob was a beloved friend to many!  My heartfelt condolences to his family and friends alike.  

Forgive me if it's been mentioned already, but I would like to suggest that a foundation or fund be opened in his honor.  I, for one, would be honored to make a donation to something most near and dear to Bob's heart and hopefully something where the legacy that is "Bawb" can live on forever.

From my family to the Varley, Podcast, and Dis families.... deepest sympathies.


----------



## GrumpyFan

OMG - talk about a shock!
I was wondering why there wasn't a podcast today, and so I check just now only to find this out. 

He will surely be missed.


----------



## checkwriter

I am very sorry, and offer my thoughts, prayers, and condolences.  What a shock this is . . . . 

One thing that was clear to me from listening to Bob -- he was a truly lucky man.  Think about how many of us have such a love of Disney, and yet here we sit.  Bob didn't sit.  He made the move, he found the perfect job, and lived the dream.  God bless him!


----------



## MommaluvsDis

Bob,

    Say hi to Walt for us...


----------



## goofeyken

I am completely shocked      I never had the pleasure of meeting Bob but I felt like I knew him for years.   My deepest condolences to Bob's wife and son and his many friends.  You are all in my prayers.   Rest in peace Bawb.


----------



## pdmac

OMG Im going to miss you, my thoughts and prayers are with you all! x


----------



## hayanyujah847

This just totally shocked me to tears. Although I have never met Bob, I have felt as if all the podcasters were friends. I have warm memories of Bob mispronouncing my Dis name.  Our thoughts are most definitely with all friends & family of Bob.


----------



## disney4dan

Our thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and friends - this is very sad news.  I have only recently become addicted to the podcasts (technologically challenged, but finally figured it out) and enjoyed Bob's Bawston accent on so many cold mornings driving to work this winter here in Massachusetts.  May he rest in peace - he will be missed.


----------



## darthtatty

Sorry to hear such bad news, my thoughts are with his family


----------



## jmcdc




----------



## Blue Skies

Nicole786 said:


> I was very sad to hear this news so I did what I usually do to honor someone I miss and made a video montage.  I used footage from the Kaht Kam, and some thoughts from this post.  I will move it if anyone from the podcast team asks me to, I just did it to honor Bob, I hope you don't mind:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=volBOxPBdEg



Thank you for your video.


----------



## karters*mom

May god Bless and comfort his family during the hard time!
Very sad!


----------



## Jozel27

I wait every week for your show because I love all the chemistry and fun you all have together.  I am very saddened by the loss of Bob and my heart goes out to his family.  His voice will be missed every week and I will keep him in my heart everytime me and my family step out to Disney.  I give hugs to all of you and hope that his family is doing alright.  

Much love and sadness

Jozel


----------



## eeyorethegreat

Thoughts and prayers with Bob's family.  I pray for their comfort.


----------



## ninety-seven

I was shocked and saddened when I heard about this. I have been a fan of the Podcast for a while and of Bob specifically since day 1. He will be missed.

I am praying for Bob's family, the podcast family, and his family here.


----------



## pop pop

Two weeks ago I emailed Bob for some changes in our upcoming trip in October. Within minutes he emailed me back. When I replied back the phone rang and it was Bob with additional information. 
Bob was real genuine. I thought he was the personality of this company. I am truly saddened. 
He will be missed...............


----------



## garris3404

My prayers go out to the Varley and Podcast families.  It's amazing how you never actually met someone, but developed a "friendship" with them.  I eagerly anticipate each week's show, and thoroughly enjoy the Podcast people, show, and love of Disney.  Bob (BAWB) will be deeply missed.  Again my prayers to you all in this time of sorrow.


----------



## buffy0214

I am so shocked to hear of Bob's passing. Although I never spoke directly to Bob, I loved his spirit and personality that came over the podcast and through his videos. He touched all those who listened and he will surely be missed. My prayers are with family and friends. We'll miss ya, Bawb.


----------



## mla973

OMG - I don't even know what to say. Prayers to Bob and his family. You guys touch so many lives on here, and even though I have never met any of you, I feel like I know you. Bob was a source of smiles and laughs on the podcast. I felt like he was probably that was to his friends and family as well.

The DIS community has lost a true friend.


----------



## toomanycars

My condolences and prayers for his family and the podcast team.


----------



## iluvuwdw

My thoughts and prayers goes out to the family and friends.


----------



## BoricuaMicky

I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Davfitzg

I'm sorry to hear this sad news.  I just started listening to this podcast last week and have been trying to catch up on the shows.  Bob was an awesome part of the show and he will be missed.  Although I haven't been listening to the show for that long I feel like i've lost a friend.

New Listener
Dave


----------



## SpaceMtnFan

*im am sorry to hear about bob's passing My thought's and prayers go out to you and his family . God bless you all *


----------



## arieljasmine

So shocked and saddened to hear this news.  I have never posted on this board before but have been listening to the podcast from the beginning and can't believe that I will never hear Bob's voice again.  I would like to send my condolences to Bob's family and friends and will keep them in my prayers.

Laur's x


----------



## O2BNWDW

as I am sure everyone is....I am at work trying not to cry.  I was so looking forward to meeting him on my upcoming trip on the 10th.  

Podcast crew I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DJ Disney Kid

Im sorry for your loss. There is no way I can listen to this last podcast with Bob on it, knowing that just days later he wouldn't be around anymore. I probably wont be able to listen for awhile. My thoughts and prayers will be with all of you.


----------



## disney dad 143

Pete thanks for the updates.  
I Joined the boards today just to say how VERY SAD I Am at the loss of bob.  Thoughts and prayers with Bob's family and the podcast team.


----------



## sunshine girl

All of my thoughts and prayers go out to Bobs family and friends.  This is such sad and unexpected news.  I love listening to Bob on the podcast and he will be terribly missed.  

Though I never knew him beyond this podcast, he brought joy and laughter to so many of my days, and to so many, many people.  I'm so sorry to hear this news and send my condolences to everyone, especially Bob's family and podcast friends.


----------



## Disneyfun1

OMG, i am so sorry, he will be missed


----------



## Ann B

I am so sorry to hear this - very sad.
I think that we all feel as though we know the pod cast crew because we choose to spend two hours in your company each week.  
My sincere condolances to Bobs family and friends.  He will be sadly missed.


----------



## CRdisMom

I've just started to listen to the pod casts.  I'm very sorry to hear about his passing.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## DVCsince02

Nicole786 said:


> I was very sad to hear this news so I did what I usually do to honor someone I miss and made a video montage.  I used footage from the Kaht Kam, and some thoughts from this post.  I will move it if anyone from the podcast team asks me to, I just did it to honor Bob, I hope you don't mind:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=volBOxPBdEg




Thank you for this video, it's beautiful.

I keep coming back to read the updates and I just keep crying.  I only met Bob once and for just a few minutes, but I am so sad for everyone whose lives he touched.  

I hope the Podcast Team knows how much we care about them.  We listen to you twice a week and learn about you and your families and it's impossible not to feel connected to you in some way.  I wish I could be there to give you all a big hug. 

God Bless Everyone.


----------



## RllngRckBrw

This is a very sad day. My prayers go out to all those effected by this tragedy.


----------



## gowensby

It's been said so well.  I've lost a friend whom I had never personally met.  The power of the internet and podcast community is incredible.  This is a testimony to one show connecting emotionally and personally with strangers from around the world.  May the comfort of God be with the family.


----------



## carone0318

My thoughts and prayers go out to Bawb's family.

Although I didn't know him personally, the podcast introduced me to a man that was kind and had a wonderful sense of humor.

Simply said, he made me laugh.


----------



## Laurin612

I haven't been around this forum in a while since I usually only hang out here while I'm in planning mode, but a friend on another forum told me about Bob's passing.  I really enjoyed his podcasts.  Such a loss for the DIS community.  

R.I.P., Bob!   Bob's family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coruth4

I was shocked and saddened to hear the news.  My heart and prayers to Bob's family. He will be sorely missed on the POdcasts. The first time I listened to the Podacst and heard that beautiful Massachusetts accent, I knew I was home! Being from NH, his accent always brought a smile to my face!

Bob you are loved and will be missed!


----------



## DisneyTech

I do not even know what to say.  I never met Bob but I loved listening to him and he made me laugh!!!  My thoughts and prayers are with his family and the Podcast team.  I cannot imagine what you guys are feeling.  So sad...


----------



## JL123

Although we didn't know him personally, we enjoyed listening to Bob and his wonderful personality every week on the Podcast.  We'll miss him.  Our thoughts are with Bob's family and his friends.


----------



## cxcelica

Like many others I never had the opportunity to meet Bob, but only knew him through the podcasts, boards and blog.  However, I felt that that was enough to know him very well.  

    I hope that Bob's family and friends can find some peace in knowing that Bob affected so many lives in such a positive way.  That his simple love of Disney was able to enhance thousands of lives in such a deep way, and that through these boards and the archived podcasts, people will always have a way of remembering Bob and he will still be able to bring happiness and joy to others.

    He will be missed.


----------



## TallyTutter

Bob always had a way of making a point and he has made another one this week. His point is that obviously you don't have to have met someone for them to have an impact on your life, to have brought laughter and joy to your life. You don't have to have met someone to be touched by their passing. As usual, his point is right on.

My family just returned last night from a 5 day stay at WDW, the entire time, every kaht that passed we checked to see if it was Bob. I woke up this morning & came straight to the Disboard and saw Pete's post. We never had the pleasure of meeting Bob in person but  sure had felt his wonderful influence on the podcasts. We will miss him so much.

My thoughts, prayers and pixie dust for the Varley family and the Podcast crew. He was a very special man to many, many people.

Mommyofthreeboys, thanks for posting this quote, I had never seen it before but it sure is comforting.



mommyofthreeboys said:


> Original Author: Henry Scott Holland
> 
> "Death is nothing at all. It does not count. I have only slipped away into the next room. Nothing has happened. Everything remains exactly as it was. I am I, and you are you, and the old life that we lived so fondly together is untouched, unchanged. Whatever we were to each other, that we are still. Call me by the old familiar name. Speak of me in the easy way which you always used. Put no difference in your tone. Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow. Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes that we enjoyed together. Play, smile, think of me, pray for me. Let my name be ever the household word that it always was. Let it be spoken without an effort, without a ghost of a shadow upon it. Life means all that it ever meant. It is the same as it ever was. There is absolute and unbroken continuity. What is this death but a negligible accident? Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight? I am but waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near, just round the corner. All is well."



I look forward reminiscing with the Podcast crew and everyone here on the board. In the days to come"Bawbisms" will be a comfort, it is a way to honor Bob and keep him alive in our hearts.

RIP Bob.


----------



## dmccarty

Middle of the week, time for The PODCAST!  

Woo Hoo....   

Then I saw the news about Bawb and it took my breath away.   

Still shocked.

After scanning through 33 pages on this thread its very apparent that Bawb, as well as the rest of the Podcast team, have touched a large number of people.  

Hopefully in this horrible time for Bawb and the Podcast family there is some joy in knowing how many people they have touched.  To have this many people, most of whom have never met in person only through the DISBoard, suffering the loss of Bawb, has to show the positive impact Bawb had in life.  

I would like to know what Bawb and Walt are talking about at the moment.  What does Walk think of the Kart Kam?   

I won't say RIP since I'm sure St. Peter gave Bawb permanent Fastpasses and at the moment Bawb is off on a ride somewhere...  Gooo Bawb!

You will be missed but not forgotten.


----------



## Disney8704

I know its hard not to mourn over the loss of our dear friend. But Im sure he would not want any of us to cry or be saddened of him leaving earth and entering heaven. He's with our heavenly father now. Instead of being sad, let us be happy and remember the good times. Let us celebrate his life! After all, he is with the dream maker himself, Walt Disney!


----------



## MarkinRichmond

Tammy-Lynn and I are both so sad to hear of your loss.  It is a great loss for all of us.  Bawb's magical wit will be sorely missed.  We will be thinking of all of you at this difficult time.   

Mark & Tammy-Lynn Terry 
Richmond, VA


----------



## WebmasterAlex

LouMongello said:


> Although I have not posted here before, I wanted to come on and offer my sincerest condolences to Bob's family - both his immediate and extended here on the DIS and on the DISUnplugged.
> 
> It's of course always sad when someone passes, but when we as an entire community of Disney fans lose a fellow member, it's even harder. Although I did not know him personally, I can see from the outpouring of support both here and elsewhere online that he was a friend to many, and enjoyed by even more.
> 
> I know that podcasts allow both hosts and listeners to connect in a very personal way, and I'm sure that many of you felt Bob was a friend, even though you may never have met him in person. The entire Disney podcast community feels a loss today as well.
> 
> Again, my heartfelt condolences to all of you who suffered a loss from his passing.



Thank you Lou we appreciate your coming to visit and extend your condolences


----------



## DexLabDeeDee

MommaluvsDis said:


> Bob,
> 
> Say hi to Walt for us...



I came back to this thread to read what others have written since I posted and to just try and make sense of something that doesn't. I was thinking last night about how now Bob will be able to meet Walt Disney. How wonderful would that be?


----------



## jjpenguin

Such sad news, I met Bob once and he was very gracious.
My thoughts are with his family at this difficult time.


----------



## Jennygt

I am in shock as are so many others. I was not able to get to a computer yeaterday and I could not belive it when I went to the Podcast main page. I was going to the you tube link because my son loves to watch the send Bob to the parks segment at mgm. I am in tears at this tragic news. I never met Bob in person but I feel as if I know him and I looked for him in the parks during our last trip. My heart goes out to Diana and Brian, I had a similar expereince with the circumstances around my fathers death and I know how traumatized she is right now. My thoughts and prayers are with you Pete, John, Julie, Corey, Kevin, Regina, and the entire Dis family.  
Jennifer


----------



## stevelamb121

RIP Bob....You have touched many people through the podcast (as does everyone else)  You will be missed by many the world over.

I hope you have a nice walk in Main St. in the sky.

Like everyon else, my thoughts and prayers are with Bob's Family and the podcast crew.


----------



## Pixiedustspreader

Bob will be missed by many, many that have not had the pleasure of meeting him in person.  I also have only come to know him via the podcast, boards, and kart cam videos.  He has touched us all.  I miss him.

My prayers are with his family and friends during this this difficult time.


----------



## StacyPop

omg i cant believe it
how sad for all of us who loved hearing him
my prayers go out to his family-i dont even know what to say!
what a loss!


----------



## mmssee

Bob has been my friend for many many years.  I have known Bob long before he got involved with the DIS and Dreams.  We were golfing buddies.  We used to play with another friend almost every Wed.  We missed Bob when he moved down to Florida, but still kept in touch.  The first year Bob and his family settled into their new home, he invited us to stay with them for a few days  in January. We have now been doing this for the past 8 January's.  My friend Mike and I brought our golf clubs and all we did was play golf, laugh, and eat at great restaurants Bob had found.  Bob loved to eat good food and he loved to play golf.  No one in our little group is very good.  Actually on occasion we have been known to embellish our scores.  OK we cheat a little, or as we like to call it, we play "Varley Golf"  

One of the funniest memories I have of Bob was one of the first times I ever played golf with him. This is when Mike and I were first introduced to "Varley Golf".  

Bob teed up his ball and then proceeded to hit a less than desirable shot.  I then started to tee my ball up so I could hit my shot.  Bob "said wait I'm not done yet."  He then took another golf ball out of his pocket, teed it up and hit another less than desirable shot. Then he hit another, and another, and yet another.  I think he hit six or seven in all, I lost count.  He kept hitting until he was satisfied.  When we all finally got to the green and finished the hole.  I was keeping score, so I asked Bob what he got for a score, so I could mark it down.  He turned to me and said,"I got a par".  "Varley Golf" was born!!

I'm going to miss our golf adventures.  I'm going to miss his wit and his sense of humor.  I miss my friend.  Rest in Peace Bobby.


----------



## DLR 1&only

Dear Team - 

I was looking forward to the podcast like normal, I got to work today and jumped to the site to listen. 

I am now setting at my desk remembering all the laughter Bob brought to my day and how he lightened my boring day of paper pushing. I even smile at how his cartcam videos made me want to hurl like spinning a tea cup just a little to much. 

My thoughts are with you all during this time. Bob will be missed by many but I am sure St. Peter will not require a finger scan. After all it's Bob.

We look forward to the podcast teams return but I am sure I speak for all the listeners, we will all be here when you return, please take time to reflect and remember...we all will.

Bob you are missed.


----------



## sportears

There is no doubt that God has welcomed Bob into heaven with open arms.  There's also no doubt that he's telling Bob right now, it's heaven Bob, not heavern.  We mourn the loss of a great friend to all of us, even though most of us had never met him.  We will miss him terribly, and our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends, the ones who knew him best.  Pete, if you can, please post a charitable organization that Diane would like contributions made to, in Bob's memory.  Thanks.


----------



## ArielRae

I have to say that DH and I just got back from our trip to atlantic city and was stunned to find this out. 
Our hearts and prayers go out to the family and everyone who loved him.


----------



## DVCsince02

mmssee said:


> Bob has been my friend for many many years.  I have known Bob long before he got involved with the DIS and Dreams.  We were golfing buddies.  We used to play with another friend almost every Wed.  We missed Bob when he moved down to Florida, but still kept in touch.  The first year Bob and his family settled into their new home, he invited us to stay with them for a few days  in January. We have now been doing this for the past 8 January's.  My friend Mike and I brought our golf clubs and all we did was play golf, laugh, and eat at great restaurants Bob had found.  Bob loved to eat good food and he loved to play golf.  No one in our little group is very good.  Actually on occasion we have been known to embellish our scores.  OK we cheat a little, or as we like to call it, we play "Varley Golf"
> 
> One of the funniest memories I have of Bob was one of the first times I ever played golf with him. This is when Mike and I were first introduced to "Varley Golf".
> 
> Bob teed up his ball and then proceeded to hit a less than desirable shot.  I then started to tee my ball up so I could hit my shot.  Bob "said wait I'm not done yet."  He then took another golf ball out of his pocket, teed it up and hit another less than desirable shot. Then he hit another, and another, and yet another.  I think he hit six or seven in all, I lost count.  He kept hitting until he was satisfied.  When we all finally got to the green and finished the hole.  I was keeping score, so I asked Bob what he got for a score, so I could mark it down.  He turned to me and said,"I got a par".  "Varley Golf" was born!!
> 
> I'm going to miss our golf adventures.  I'm going to miss his wit and his sense of humor.  I miss my friend.  Rest in Peace Bobby.



 
Thank you for sharing your memories of Bawb with us.  Those of us who listen regularly to the podcast know what "Varley Golf" is and have heard of the great times he has had playing with his friends.  I hope you pass along to the rest of Bawb's friends and family how much we will all miss him too.


----------



## Kialua03

My name is Angela Roberts and I live in Las Vegas.  I registered yesterday so that I can personally thank each and every single one of you for the kind words relating to the early departure of Bob Varley.  Diana brought the wonderful blogs to my attention last night and I know that they mean a lot to her.  There will be good days and bad days to come in our future, but we know that Bob will be with us forever.  So thank you for letting the family know how much Bob meant to all of you, the words, thoughts, and prayers mean more than words can express.

Sincerely,
Bob's Vegas Daughter.


----------



## bits-n-pieces

My heart goes out to all Bobs family and friends.  He has touched more lives and spread more joy then you will ever know!


----------



## DVCsince02

Kialua03 said:


> My name is Angela Roberts and I live in Las Vegas.  I registered yesterday so that I can personally thank each and every single one of you for the kind words relating to the early departure of Bob Varley.  Diana brought the wonderful blogs to my attention last night and I know that they mean a lot to her.  There will be good days and bad days to come in our future, but we know that Bob will be with us forever.  So thank you for letting the family know how much Bob meant to all of you, the words, thoughts, and prayers mean more than words can express.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob's Vegas Daughter.



 
Angela,
Thank you for taking the time to stop by our boards.  If there is anything we can do, please let us know.  You and your family have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Mickey_Man




----------



## ToledoDisFan

I am very sad to hear about Bob's passing. I always hoped that someday my wife and I would be down at Disney and have the chance to meet Bob. He always made me laugh, my co-workers probably think I am nuts. It is indeed a very sad day. Our prayers and hearts go out to Bob's family and friends. 

Doug


----------



## WDWBetsy

My thoughts & prayers are with Diana and all of Bob's family & friends. My DH and I enjoyed listening to him on the podcast, and he will truly be missed.


----------



## shovan

I'm very saddened to learn of Bob's passing.  My sincere condolences to his friends and family.  Never met Bob, but feel like we've lost a friend.  

Si Si, Monsier!  has become a typical response around here. Bob will be sorely missed.


----------



## bigmoonmullen

This is extremely sad news.   Bob... Rest in Peace.

Our family, also wants to send our condolences to Diana and all of Bobs family.

Sincerely, 

The Mullen Family in WI & MO


----------



## gppnj

I am so sorry to hear this news. My sympathies go out to Bob's friends and loved ones, especially his wife. Bob touched many lives and brought a smile to many people.


----------



## DisDarling

Kialua03 said:


> My name is Angela Roberts and I live in Las Vegas.  I registered yesterday so that I can personally thank each and every single one of you for the kind words relating to the early departure of Bob Varley.  Diana brought the wonderful blogs to my attention last night and I know that they mean a lot to her.  There will be good days and bad days to come in our future, but we know that Bob will be with us forever.  So thank you for letting the family know how much Bob meant to all of you, the words, thoughts, and prayers mean more than words can express.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob's Vegas Daughter.




((((((((Angela))))))))) Hugs to you and your entire family. I am SO sorry for your loss. Please give an especially big hug to Diana for us. 

We are always here for all of you.

Amy P from WI


----------



## HallsInTheKingdom

Bawb, we will miss you!


----------



## raidermatt

I've been a bit out of the loop the last few days and just found out about Bob's passing and like many others, am shocked.  My deepest and sincerest sympathies and prayers go out to Bob's friends and family.  I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gren

I was shocked by the news, but I must say that I was even more shocked by my reaction. Like most of the posters on this thread, I have never met him, but I feel like I've lost an old friend.

We'll miss you, Bob!


----------



## Becx N Gav

We would like to offer our deepest condolences to Bobs family, the Podcast crew and all the Disers. 
Despite only starting to listen to the Podcasts a couple of months ago both my husband and myself feel like we know the whole crew, we were deeply upset to find out the sad news. 
At times like these you really appreciate the Dis community and see how caring it is. 
Many thanks to Bobs family and the Podcast crew for taking the time to keep us all posted during this hard time.

X
X
X


----------



## LilGMom

mmssee said:


> OK we cheat a little, or as we like to call it, we play "Varley Golf"
> 
> I'm going to miss our golf adventures.  I'm going to miss his wit and his sense of humor.  I miss my friend.  Rest in Peace Bobby.



I remember him telling us all about "Varley Golf" and thought to myself that was a golf game that I'd enjoy.  Thank you for sharing your story and offer my condolences on the loss of your friend.


----------



## cocowum

Kialua03 said:


> My name is Angela Roberts and I live in Las Vegas.  I registered yesterday so that I can personally thank each and every single one of you for the kind words relating to the early departure of Bob Varley.  Diana brought the wonderful blogs to my attention last night and I know that they mean a lot to her.  There will be good days and bad days to come in our future, but we know that Bob will be with us forever.  So thank you for letting the family know how much Bob meant to all of you, the words, thoughts, and prayers mean more than words can express.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Bob's Vegas Daughter.



Thanks for posting Angela.   Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. What a wonderful Dad, to have.  I hope, if you haven't already, you eventually get a chance to listen to the podcasts. Especially the 10th anniversary podcast.  Bob really will be missed!


----------



## DebtheDisneyDreamer

I'm so sad today.  I signed up today because I needed to let you know how much I will miss Bob.  I've been listening to the podcasts every week for a few months and have come to feel very close to the whole podcast crew.  What will Tuesdays be like without Bob?  I'm mourning the loss of a friend who never knew me and will never know how much he's touched my life.  My thoughts and prayers are with you all, Dis family, and especially "Dianner" and Brian.


----------



## Teresa Pitman

Another person here who was heartbroken to hear about Bob's death. He was such a great part of the podcasts! He will be sadly missed.

Teresa


----------



## DisVillianMomma

I was very sadden to learn of Bob's passing, he was always the bright spot of my week always bringing humor and joy to the world. He will be sorely missed. I was so glad i was able to meet this great man and last year podcast me in december of 2007! He was a great friend and I will miss him dearly my whole family will as will the world.

Our sincerist condolents to Diana and all of Bob's Family.



I would like to sharre my Favorite pictures of Bob


----------



## LHN2007

First before I start I'll give you bit of a backstory, I heard about it yesterday after doing my newspapers as you can imagine floods of tears quickly filled my eyes and his family and the podcast teams have been in my hearts and prayers since. My condolences to Diana and Brian and all there friends and family once again.

Luke Hutchinson, Nottingham


----------



## Dave Tavener

Goodbye, Bob. Rest in peace. Thank you.

Dave


----------



## vwlfan

very sad! A loss to his family and the community that loved him


----------



## clairenutter

Thats so sad. My thought and prayers are with Bob's family and friends. Claire xxx


----------



## carelo

A very sad time indeed. he will be sadly missed.

My thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and children as well as all of his podcast friends.


----------



## Kuffam

I am so sad to hear this.  He will be greatly missed.  My deepest sympathy to you guys and his family.


----------



## Skipper72

So sad to hear this news.  I've been a DIS Podcast listener for, it seems, ages.... and to learn today that Bob passed nearly made this 36 year old man cry (at work even).

My prayers go out to his family.

Disney lost a great fan this week.  I'm positive he will be sorely missed. 

Thanks for bringing a smile, and often a great laugh to my life every week Bob.


----------



## DisneyDeeva

Oh my gosh!  I'm speechless - I don't even know where to begin...what to say.

The world just won't be the same without Bob in it.  Every time I heard his voice, he brought a smile to my face.  I just knew he was going to same something kind or witty - you could never tell which it was going to be but it was always going to be memorable.

In my heart, he will always be remembered as the Defender of the Defenseless, the Imparter of Wisdome, the Bringer of Joy and Happiness!


----------



## Harley-Mouse

My thoughts and prayers go to Diana, family, And the Podcast Team.
Bob toched so many people. He was a wonderful person. I only new him from the boards and Dis Unpluged but i will miss hearing from him.


----------



## guynwdm

I am stunned.  My heart goes out to his family, his podcast family and all of us fans who gained so much joy from his stories and video.  I hope that he knows how much we fans loved him and how many smiles he brought to our faces.  My coworkers often wondered why I am at my cubical laughing when I am listening to podcasts and it was always when Bob was telling a story, misprouncing something, talking in his East coast flavor, or sharing a cawt cam story.  I am so thankful that I had a chance to meet him at the podcast event in December and tell him how much he makes my day.

Know that our prayers and thought are with his family and the podcast crew.


----------



## adabob

i am so sorry


----------



## debsters41

I only just read about this now.  I am also very saddened by Bob's passing.  I honestly don't  think the podcast will ever be the same.  Please know that there are innumerable people who will miss Bob, without ever having met him.  Heartfelt condolences to the surviving family.  Please know that your father/husband used to make me smile at least once a week.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Troop o' Goofs

We have lost a very special person.  Our prayers go out to Bob's family.  He will be dearly missed.


----------



## Button

I feel I have lost a family member.  I'm sure Bawb is watching down on us and will be with us all everytime we visit the parks.  Miss you may the magic be with you always. x


----------



## Splat25

I am also saddened to hear about Bob. My condolances to his family and the Podcast crew. Feel like a good friend is now gone.


----------



## 2pirateprincessmom

As my first post to the boards but an avid podcast listener, I wanted y'all to know that he will be missed.

While listening to last weeks podcast, I had the thought about how great it was to have Bob on the team when he had sooo much knowledge to share with us.

He will be sorely missed and my thoughts are with his friends and family.


----------



## maidenfairy

I can't believe it. I just can't express with words how sad I am over this lose, and I never met the man. Please have my condolences. He was a great man to listen too and I, like many people, will miss him greatly.


----------



## flippin4mickey

Bawb will be very missed!!  I was just telling a friend today about the podcast and specifically about kaht cam.  I am so saddened by this news.  Bob's family and the podcast crew are in my prayers.  Rest in peace, Bob.


----------



## DebbieT11

Oh my.  How sad for us and how magnificent for Bob.

Last December, he was driving me around in a golf cart taking photos of lights, cautioning me to make sure "he didn't screw up" anything.....

Hearing the excitement in his voice on the phone during the WildeOscar Pete Stalk at Universal was priceless.

And he's just.... gone?  Oh my.


----------



## maleficent28

I was very sad to hear the news of Bob's passing.....then i thought, i never even had the chance to meet Bob and i still feel like i have lost a great friend, and that is a wonderful testimate to his character. I like to think he is following Walt around asking him all kinds of "grammatically incorrect" questions (and i know Walt LOVES it)!!  

my thoughts and prayers are w/ all of Bob's family and friends....take care.


----------



## MTNest

Very sad time, indeed.  My thoughts and prayers go out to Bawb's family and friends - and podcast listeners.


----------



## rer1972

I was so shocked, and still am, to hear about Bob passing away.  The DIS, DISUnplugged, and Disney World will never be the same without him.  My deepest sympathies go out to all his family and friends.


----------



## Bellona

My thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## iwynlea

Oh, my.  Having just returned home tonight after the sudden passing of my grandmother last Wednesday, I'm shocked, saddened, and numb to hear that one of my podcast friends has also passed on.  My heart goes out to the family and close friends of Bob...having been on the end of a hard loss only a few days ago myself, I can empathize with how you're feeling - how I'm still feeling for my granny and how I know we will all feel for a long while to come.  Although I only met Bob once, at the podcast meet in December, he felt like a friend to me (as all the pod squad do).  In fact, DH was planning to ask Bob on Sunday at the live show if he'd like to get together sometime to go golfing...now DH and I will attend the Sunday memorial sad we will never have the chance to make that offer.  My thoughts and prayers are with Bob's family and friends.  I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## tristessaFL

I'm a lurker more than a poster, but I have been a faithful listener for a year and a half.  When I heard the news, I called my husband at work and cried to him.  I am originally from the Boston area (now living in Orlando) and hearing Bawb's accent and speech patterns always reminded me soooooo much of my grandfather.  I will very much miss hearing his voice on the podcasts.  

Heartfelt condolences go out to the family and friends.  RIP Bawb.


----------



## Timon-n-Pumbaa Fan

I posted a few days ago on another board, but I guess being that I love TheDisUnplugged, that I should have come here first.

I am very sad that we have lost a friend, even if most of us never had the pleasure of meeting him in person.  My prayers are with his family and friends, real world and internet.


----------



## willis37862

iwynlea said:


> Oh, my.  Having just returned home tonight after the sudden passing of my grandmother last Wednesday, I'm shocked, saddened, and numb to hear that one of my podcast friends has also passed on.  My heart goes out to the family and close friends of Bob...having been on the end of a hard loss only a few days ago myself, I can empathize with how you're feeling - how I'm still feeling for my granny and how I know we will all feel for a long while to come.  Although I only met Bob once, at the podcast meet in December, he felt like a friend to me (as all the pod squad do).  In fact, DH was planning to ask Bob on Sunday at the live show if he'd like to get together sometime to go golfing...now DH and I will attend the Sunday memorial sad we will never have the chance to make that offer.  My thoughts and prayers are with Bob's family and friends.  I just don't know what else to say.



I'm sorry about your grandfather passing


----------



## awatt

I only met Bob once at the podcast meet, but you didnt even have to meet him to know what a sweet person he  was- you could here it come through on the podcast. And a person so full of the magic too, an inspiration for all of us in that respect. Sending my y prayers to his friends and family.


----------



## Disneybridein2k3

I came here because no one else understands my sadness and it is comforting to read other's posts that mirror my exact feelings.  What a surprise to see Bob's family and friends post here as well.  I am loving the Bawb stories - it helps to ease the pain.  What a tribute to Bawb to see the hundreds of posts here - a real testament to his kind heart, wonderful personality, and charming wit.  To Diana and the rest of Bawb's family (including Bawb's Dis family) - Bawb's memory will live on forever in our hearts.  He means so much to so many people.  

~Stacy


----------



## Pin Wizard

I am so sorry to read this.  Many prayers for Bob's family and for all the DISers who make it so apparent in your posts that he meant so much to you!     From one who doesn't stray from the CB too often.


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

Bob read one of questions on the Pod Cast back in November and I saw him on his "Kart" in December leaving EPCOT.  He was one of a kind and is truly missed.


----------



## Mickey_Man

A Disney tribute to Bawb - the DISers are shedding tears for our loss.


----------



## Mayasmama

I am deeply sorry to hear about the passing of our much beloved Bawb.  My daughter and I will be going to the World in June and were hoping to join the ranks of the Bawbarrazzi. 

I agree with everything that has been said here and offer my heartfelt condolences to his family, friends and the podcast team.  I hope you find strength in your treasured memories during this difficult time.

_Ancient Egyptians believed that upon death they would be asked two questions and their answers would determine whether they could continue their journey in the afterlife.  The first question was, "Did you being joy?"  The second was, "Did you find joy?"_

Bob, you certainly lived a life of brought and found joy!

Here's raising a Dole Whip to ya!

Peace & Blessings!

Kelly


----------



## Decorated_Dust

I have been a podcast listener for over a year, but I have just recently gotten on the boards. I feel a tad bit like a moocher, but I just had to post my condolences. 

I just saw this news this afternoon while I was at work, and I wanted to cry!!! I did not realize how much this podcast crew meant to me until that moment. Bob was a fantastic member of the podcast crew!! Every time I went to Disney in the past year, I actually looked for him and his cart! I am normally super-shy when I go up to famous people (yes, Bob was famous to me), but I knew he would be one to enjoy my nutcase nature. 

This is going to sound odd, but I felt like me and Bob were slightly kindred, in that we were both teased for our speech and how we say certain things. I have my my little "autistic slip-ups" as I like to call them, and say the wrong thing, and I am often teased by my friends because of it. When I used to listen to Bob mess up certain words on the podcast, I very often said, "yup, I've done that before." That was why I sometimes felt for the man when he got teased. However, I later realized that that was the (strange and twisted?) way that the guys and lady showed their love for him. 

I cannot imagine what the Varley family and the podcast crew are going through right now, but it has to be hard. I have never been through a sudden death like this before, so I cannot claim to know how you feel, but I can see why it would be gut-wrenching. I just wanted to tell all of you guys that I am praying for you so that you will find peace in this situation. I know that Bob is at peace now, but those he left behind will not be for a while.

I believe with all my heart that death is not the end of the story. It may be a curse, but God always finds ways to create blessings out of it. This outpouring of love on these boards and the coming together of us all is one aspect of it, and Bob's eternity in heaven will be another. I can see him up there sans boot napping until all of his friends and family finally get up there to meet him. Yes, I am being funny(?) intentionally. I know Bob would not want anyone to be sad over him for long. 

From my own experience, the knowledge that they will be in a better place is not a great comfort, so I will not go any further into that. Like I said before, Diana, Bryan, Andrea, etc, you are in my prayers. I will mourn this loss right along with you every step of the way. 

Thank you Bob, for all you have done for us!! You will be missed!!


----------



## BlackNGold

Bawb, you will be truly missed...and thank you for bringing such joy to my life as a member of the podcast crew...god bless your soul...


----------



## bzelf

It is comforting to read everyone's comments.  I cry and cry, then I'll laugh reading a "Bobism".  Then I'll cry again.  

Bob was such a special person who could make so many people who never met him (or each other) care so much about him, his family and friends.  I know I'm a better person for knowing him through the podcasts and this website.

Thank you Bob!


----------



## bostran1

This is truly a sad day.  Goodbye, Bob.  You will be missed but remembered for your humor and helpfulness.  I am touched to know that I knew you through the podcast.  I can only imagine how lucky those close to you are for having known you so well.  My thoughts and prayers to you, your family, and those who count you as friend.


----------



## lovehoney

I'm another that considered Bob a friend I never met.  He seemed to have such a gentle soul.  I am so sad to hear of his passing.  My condolences to the Varley family and Bob's DIS Unplugged Podcast family.

Farewell my podcast friend.


----------



## B&WMickey

I am deeply saddened to hear the news of Bobs death.  Bob, his family and his friends will be in my prayers during this difficult time.

Thank you Bob for all you brought to us on a weekly basis; we will all truly miss you.


----------



## Joel&Bee

Our thoughts and prayers are with the Varley family and the Podcast team. 

God bless you Bob. Thank you for sharing your disney spirit with us all.


----------



## wdwscout

I finally got a moment in my crazy week to download this week's podcast.

Then I saw Pete's headline- "sad day" and the picture of Bawb's "kaht".
I thought- oh no- something happened to the cart.... but no.
OMG- I can't even  express how hard this hit me. Like a punch in the gut.
Wow.  
No, I've never met Bob in person.  But I have enjoyed listening to him and the rest of the podcast crew for quite sometime now. I feel I know him better than most of the people I work with everyday... maybe even some of my family.

My heart and prayers go out to Diana and Brian, the podcast team and all of the Dis-ers who love Bob.


----------



## happy2go2wdwmom

TammyAlphabet said:


> I too lost my husband tragically in February. I know how his widow must feel. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. How can we send flowers?


 
Hi Tammy, I don't know you, but your post here has been on my mind since you sent it and I just wanted to say I'm so sorry about your tragic loss---I just, can not imagine, but I was also deeply touched by your compassion for Bawb's family.

HUGS!

~Pam


----------



## Sharon Seattle

Our prayers go out to Bob's family & friends.  We truly felt that we knew Bob like a personal friend.  His memory will live forever and I will never forget the challenge Bob would have in pronouncing words that were new to him!   I smile & cry at the same time.  

He touched so many people and we were looking forward to spending time with him on the cruise.  

God Bless you all.  
Sharon & Craig Smith


----------



## Bracho

I never met him but I heard his voice for months and enjoyed his writting. It will be strange to hear a podcast without his input and outlook... my prayers go to his family and close friends.. Be at peace


----------



## Dibbledebobbityboo

In a world filled with ever more cynicism and hate, Bob's thoughts and words and delightful inability to pronounce certain words contained so much joy and cheer which was sent out to many each week. 

I feel like I've lost a friend I never got to know. I drive a lot each week and the podcast is a highlight of the week, making it go that little bit faster and it just won't be the same again.

Let's not mourn Bob's passing for too long, but celebrate Bob's memory all the sooner by doing whatever we can to bring some joy to others.

My thoughts, prayers and love are with Bob's family and friends

And to Bob - thank you for everything, you leave a big kaht shaped hole in the world!


----------



## Beastly

Pete & Podcast Team...

I was shocked to hear this sad news. Although I am only a listener, I have grown to love Bob and how you all picked on him in good fun and how he took it all in stride. It is a sad day indeed. I was surpprised to hear that he was the same age age me and I think it makes us all think to enjoy life as Bob seemed to do. He was fortunate to have such great friends as you guys. My prayers are with you all and to his family. I will miss him and his KartKam.


----------



## disneyblues

I am shocked and saddened to hear this news. I had just packed my dis unplugged t-shirt in my case in preperation for my trip over from Scotland next week. I thought of the chance of meeting Bawb while wearing it and went to check why this weeks podcast had not come through on itunes. Please past my sincere condolances to the family of a friend I never got to meet


----------



## pixe*dst

I haven't been on the boards for a week or so & am just seeing this news.  I'm shocked & saddened.

My thoughts & prayers are with Bob's family--both the Varleys & the podcast.


----------



## experiment659

I want to add my heartfelt prayers and condolences to Diana and family and the entire Podcast team.  I'm new to the boards, but have been listening to the podcast since last July.   I have to agree with what everyone is saying - though I never had the pleasure of meeting Bob, I considered him my friend and looked forward to our weekly visits.  While I know he'll now be streaming from another location and still listening to the laughter, I certainly will miss all that he brought to the show and the site each week.   Bob will always be an example to me of the effect one life can have on many.  He chose to follow his dream and in doing so (like Walt) changed many others for the better.


----------



## Cordovad88

:'o(  im sorry... words cannot express my sadness at this point.


----------



## mrcricket

I was wondering where the podcast was this week. Now I know. 

I, like most on the boards, didn't know Bob personally, but because of the podcast I saw a glimpse of man who loved life, loved his family and loved his friends. And from the sheer amount of responses, it is obvious Bob was loved back. To his family, friends and the DIS family, my thoughts and prayers are with you in your time of loss.


----------



## MenashaCorp

I have no words.  Words aren't enough. My heart goes out to the Varley family and to the DIS/DU family.


----------



## briandancer

I am stunned and deeply saddened.  Though I am simply a listener and admirer of the podcast, I feel like a friend has been lost.  What a horrible piece of news and a terrible tragedy.  I feel like offering my support to you, his close friends, but I find I am in need of some myself.

I will miss hearing Bob so much.


----------



## disneycruise05

briandancer said:


> I am stunned and deeply saddened.  Though I am simply a listener and admirer of the podcast, I feel like a friend has been lost.  What a horrible piece of news and a terrible tragedy.  I feel like offering my support to you, his close friends, but I find I am in need of some myself.
> 
> I will miss hearing Bob so much.



We're all here for each other.


----------



## Disney Khi

I came here to get my weekly dose of laughter and fun with the gang, and now I feel like I've been punched in the stomach. What a sad, sad time for everyone. Add me to the list of those who never met Bob, but always enjoyed listening to him and reading his posts. My prayers and thoughts are with all of Bob's friends and family.


----------



## DisDarling

MenashaCorp said:


> I have no words.  Words aren't enough. My heart goes out to the Varley family and to the DIS/DU family.



((((Hugs)))) Here for you if you want to talk. I have just been onverwhelmed this week with sadness. 

Amy


----------



## DisneyDad1181

God speed "Bawb" and thank you


----------



## figment3258

My prayers are with his wife and family and all his dear friends. I never meet him but my heart is broken


----------



## CountryTink

I am so shocked and saddened by this news.  I am relatively new to the boards and the podcast and have enjoyed them greatly.  Bob was quickly becoming one of my favorites.  I have been truly enjoying his kaht cam videos.  I would like to send my thoughts and prayers to his family and all members of the podcast team during this sad and difficult time.


----------



## Dale-Not-Chip

I'll be at the back of the parking lot looking up to heaven at you Bob.


----------



## princessmum

As you can see, I don't post very much, in fact it's been about two years...
And I'm sure no one will notice this in the sea of condolences posted, 
but I felt like I just had to add my prayers to everyone affected by Bawb.
You all have a hug from Oregon.


----------



## disneycruise05

princessmum said:


> As you can see, I don't post very much, in fact it's been about two years...
> And I'm sure no one will notice this in the sea of condolences posted,
> but I felt like I just had to add my prayers to everyone affected by Bawb.
> You all have a hug from Oregon.



No, we notice. And so does Bawb. Hugs to you from Texas.


----------



## outlander

My sincere condolences to Bawb's family and friends.


----------



## wmartin567

Yes, another lurker and DIS fan, posting for the first time.  I would like to offer my sympathy and prayers to Diana(er) and Brian, as well to the Podcast Team.

My wife and I first met Bob (Bawb) when he and his family drove to New Orleans for the wedding our son Corey, and Julie.  Unfortunately, we did not get to spend much time with him due to the amount of the many guests in attendance.  But, over the past few years we came to know Bob much better through Corey, Julie and of course, the podcast.  He was part of their Orlando family and it gave us comfort knowing Corey and Julie had someone close by who cared for them.  Attending the live show would have been a wonderful opportunity to personally let Bob know how much we appreciated all he has done throughout the years for them.  However, my wife and I will definitely be there this weekend to attend the meet and greet and to celebrate the life of a wonderful and caring human being.  He will forever remain in our hearts and prayers and each day that passes brings us closer to seeing him once again.

Windle Martin


----------



## sbmmickey

I don't often check the boards, but saw the news when I checked today.  My thoughts and prayers are with the DIS team and Diana and Brian.


----------



## Hpyhiker

Words fail me....

I feel like I lost a best friend....

God Bless Bob, his family, and the Podcast crew.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

It's like the day Mr. Rodgers died.

My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## dolcezena

I'm stunned.

I've been too busy the last couple of days to check in with the boards, or listen to the e-mail show & finally had a chance a couple of hours ago. Since then, I've been reading all the heartfelt threads, tearing up over several of them. 

Heartfelt condolences to Bawb's family, friends, and everyone he has touched around the world.


----------



## topaz1982

I'm basically a lurker here on the DIS, and came to see why there wasn't a podcast downloaded.

I can't believe Bob is gone. He always made me laugh. Being from Massachusetts (though the western side with no accent) his accent always cracked me up. He will certainly be missed.

His family and the team are definitely in my prayers.


----------



## jpod523

many, many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 to Bawb's family.  He will very much be missed by thousands of loyal listeners worldwide.


----------



## Anna114

Oh my, tears sprung to my eyes, this is so sad. I came to the forum so see why this weeks show wasn't posted yet. I'm stunned. My heart reaches out to those that Bawb touched with his kind and gentle nature and his love of golf.


----------



## MaryJ

I am so saddened to hear this news.  My thoughts and prayers are with Diana and the rest of Bawb's family, and of course the podcast crew.

A person is gone from the table,
A voice that we loved is stilled,
There's an empty place in our hearts,
That never can be filled.

God Bless you all at this difficult time.


----------



## rsbuxt

So very sad.

As a listener to the podcast from day one I can only say how sad I am to here this news. Bob will be in my prayers tonight and will be missed by us all.

Rich


----------



## Minnie Melissa

I too haven't posted but a couple of time.  I became familiar with DIS because my husband downloads the pod cast everyday. We both listen and Bob always seemed to make us laugh. He will be missed. Our prayers are with all his family and friends. God Bless.


----------



## jcarter29

I am so sorry for your loss and my prayers go out to both his family and the disboard family.

Kim


----------



## alaskanmommy

I haven't been on the Dis for a few days and I check the podcast boards first as always and I still can't comprehend what I am reading.  I can't believe Bob is gone.  I have read through these 41 pages of all the heartfelt wishes and condolences, pictures and anecdotes and still can't believe this has happened.    My heart goes out to Diana and Brian and the rest of his family!   And the same goes for his Dis family: Pete, Kevin, John, Regina, Corey, Julie, Will and everybody else. 
I truly can't fathom the podcast without my beloved Bob.  I just wanted to voice how much Bob has touched other's lives with his unique and loving personality.  This thread really is a testament to Bob and how much he affected everyone in the Dis community.  I never met Bob but feel as though he's my family and am currently trying to type through the tears.  My only solace is the thought of being able to listen to him on the Dis Unplugged archives every once in a while just to hear his voice!   Take care Bob, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## randy55

I'm so very sad to hear of Bob's passing. I feel that I've lost a close friend and I never even met him. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## DVCsince02

wmartin567 said:


> Yes, another lurker and DIS fan, posting for the first time.  I would like to offer my sympathy and prayers to Diana(er) and Brian, as well to the Podcast Team.
> 
> My wife and I first met Bob (Bawb) when he and his family drove to New Orleans for the wedding our son Corey, and Julie.  Unfortunately, we did not get to spend much time with him due to the amount of the many guests in attendance.  But, over the past few years we came to know Bob much better through Corey, Julie and of course, the podcast.  He was part of their Orlando family and it gave us comfort knowing Corey and Julie had someone close by who cared for them.  Attending the live show would have been a wonderful opportunity to personally let Bob know how much we appreciated all he has done throughout the years for them.  However, my wife and I will definitely be there this weekend to attend the meet and greet and to celebrate the life of a wonderful and caring human being.  He will forever remain in our hearts and prayers and each day that passes brings us closer to seeing him once again.
> 
> Windle Martin



Mr Martin,
Give Corey and Julie a big hug for us.


----------



## The Disney Fanatic

princessmum said:


> As you can see, I don't post very much, in fact it's been about two years...
> And I'm sure no one will notice this in the sea of condolences posted,
> but I felt like I just had to add my prayers to everyone affected by Bawb.
> You all have a hug from Oregon.


The DIS family has noticed every single condolence on this thread.  I'm sending you and all of the DIS family a big hug from NC...


----------



## thejollyfinn

Our families' thoughts and prayers to the Varley Family and Dis Family.

We loved ya Bawb!


----------



## TigerMinnie

First of all, hugs and prayers to EVERYONE on the boards and of course the Podcast crew. Second, I've been reading the boards every day, several times a day since I heard the news on monday night when my dad called me and have yet to post (because I wasn't a member - shame on me).  But this definitely deserves a post. 

I already wrote on Bob's legacy page and will basically cut and paste:

The unexpected is what can change peoples lives forever. But I know for a fact that you changed peoples lives just by being the loving guy we knew. Corey and Julie loved you so much and would speak of you often in random conversation. I also enjoyed your company when we would see each other - always giving me a laugh! Everyone was looking forward to the live podcast this weekend, but now we can look forward to celebrating you and the life you lived and the better life to come in Heaven. By reading the boards, you have touched lives around the world, Bob. What a life!? You are a person that will never be replaced or forgotten. We will keep your memory alive!

Please comfort your loved ones and let them know you are there. Visit them often in dreams and talk to them. You have already been in one of my dreams!

You will be missed but always know you are loved, Bawb!

Love,
"Corey's Sis"


----------



## Darby O'Gill

Please accept my deepest heartfelt sympathies.  "bawb" brought an awful lot of joy and smiles to this household in Indiana. My life was better for having heard him.

The Moore family -


----------



## LorieR

To Bob's family, I am so saddened to just find out the terrible news.  He touched so many people's lives and will be sorely missed...


----------



## curlz2tite

It is easy to see how much Bob was loved by those who knew him in person & those who knew him thru the DIS. We are no different at our house.  Our hearts go out to everyone who shares our saddness over the loss of Bob. We will miss him


----------



## piglets

I am deeply saddened by this news - as everyone else is feeling, it is like we have lost a part of our family.

My sincere condolences to Bob's family and the Podcast family.

Maureen


----------



## Maggi May

"When you follow your bliss... doors will open where you would not have thought there would be doors; and where there wouldn't be a door for anyone else." -- Joseph Campbell.

Bawb not only followed his bliss, but he shared it with all of us. The Varley family and Bawb's extended family on the DIS will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## labbott

I am so sorry for your loss...all of our loss. God Bless.


----------



## MariesMeow

I'm am very sorry for the loss  I will keep his family in my prayers. We will all miss you bob


----------



## cj9200

My deepest condolences to Bob's family and to his friends.  

This has been a really tough year for my daughter and me.  One of our comforts is Disney and I often spent time sitting on the couch listening to the podcast.  He made me smile and laugh and for a while forget everything that was going on in our life.  Thank you for that Bob.

CJ


----------



## Livi'sMom

I read and listen much more than post.  

I had contacted Bawb with some golfing questions in order to make the next trip a bit more special for my husband.  Not only did Bawb answer my questions quickly and give some great advice.... he was also quick to offer to be my husband's golf partner for a day.  I'm sorry that his passing means we'll never get the full, in-person Bawb experience. 

My deepest sympathies to his family and friends.


----------



## jbwolffiv

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you and Bob's family.


----------



## Dotty

Like a lot of people here, I had never met or spoken to Bob, but still thought of him as a friend through listening to the podcasts. 

My sincerest condolences to Bobs family, friends and DIS-friends.


----------



## disrailfan

Our (myself, JCDisneyFan and DD) prayers are with Bob's family and his friends.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## Sheaky

I came to the website today, because I did not know why the podcast was not in iTunes, and was saddened to hear of Bob's passing.  I gave him some good natured ribbing in a voice mail last month, and he always took kidding around so well.  He will be horribly missed.  Maybe Pete can do a "best of Bob" podcast one day, where it is nothing but some of the best of Bawb-isms.  Keep your heads up Podcast team.  He is watching from Podcast Central in the sky.


----------



## Care

I'm very new to the podcast and have been catching up on earlier episodes over the past two weeks. I was just getting to know Bob via his on-air dialogues, larger than life personality and mischievous humour. I'm sorry to hear of his passing, and extend my condolences to his family, his friends, and all of his fans. He will be missed.


----------



## Disney_Mama

My deepest sympathy to Bob's family and his podcast family.  Bob brought joy to my day with every podcast that I listed to and with every cartcam video that I watched.


----------



## disneyman1963

Bawb had attained the status of Rockstar.  We hear his wit and wisdom every week, and felt like he was our friend.  Even though the vast majority of his listeners never met or never knew what he looked like.  He sounded like the type of person who you could walk up to and talk to and have a conversation with him like you had known him your entire life.  Everyone at The Dis should know that for everyone writing in there are tenfold that number of people sad and yet happy Bob was a part of our lives.  My prayers are with you all.  God Bless.


----------



## Julylady

I was so sorry to hear about Bob.  It was clear from the podcasts that the whole crew loves and cares about each other deeply.  You all have my deepest sympathy.  

Donna


----------



## yosh12

I am also very saddened by the sudden passing of Bob. He always made me laugh. You will be sorely missed and the pod cast won't be the same.

Please take care podcast team and don't ever give up....or Bob would come and kick you with his big boot. LOL.

My thoughts and prayers are with Diana and family.

God speed Bob.....


----------



## marvin12

MY thoughts and prayers to Bobs family and his Dis- friends. He will be missed.


----------



## Revan

My condolences to Bob's family and the DIS unplugged crew.  I am a relative newcomer and have listened to the whole back catalog over the past few weeks.  I feel like I know all of the group and am very sad to hear the news.

Revan


----------



## DLR 1&only

Thanks DIS team for this thread - I stop by every morning when I first log on at work. It is like coming to a wall, reflecting and remembering. It is helping me work through the saddness of Bawb's passing. I would agree a best of Bawb podcast would be a fitting (if that is possiable) celebration of his life and what he has given to so many through his involvement with the DIS. I am even reflecting that this "pause" is not only respectful but a very Bawb thing too.


----------



## JoelD

It's been years since I've done much posting... but I had to take the time to post and let his family and his podcast family know that my prayers are with them and Bob.

We'll miss you BAWB.  

As others have mentioned I am also surprised at how sad I am to lose somebody I never met, but then again... I'm not surprised.  Not even the coldest hearted Disney villan could listen to a DIS Unplugged episode without having an immediate affection for Bob.  

He was truly, wonderfully unique and kind, friendly, and fun loving and that all came across in spades on the podcast.  I think he and his family would be very shocked at the number of people around the world that are going to sorely miss him.

I looked forward to the day that I would be strolling through one of the parks and all of a sudden I'd see the Christmas lights of Kaht Kam, and the excitement of getting to meet a friend I'd never met.

Next time I'm in The World, I'll have a dole whip and a nap for you Bob!  

Rest in peace.


----------



## ClaraBug

I have no words at this time, only tears  

My love to the Varley Family and the Podcast Family....

Dolewhips just won't be the same...


----------



## CynthiaC925

Our heartfelt sympathies to Diana, Brian and the rest of Bob's family.  Please know that he will always be with us.  Bob brought joy to all of us!  We smile whenever we  think of him, his nap reports and all the other happy times we had with him.  What a wonderful legacy and testament he has left us on Earth.

Bob is our newest star in heaven - he will be shining brightly over us!

Cynthia and Kelsey Jorgensen


----------



## zuperdaave

I'm relatively new to the DIS and only started listening to the podcasts a few months ago.  But in that short time,  I have come to realize how special "Bawb" was to the program.  I always enjoyed his commentary.  My deepest condolences to his family (and podcast family)...


----------



## Fishy RocketBoy

Every time I visited the World, I've kept an eye pealed hoping to see "Cart-Cam" - I never met Bob, but (like so many others) I felt like he was a friend - this is such sad news - my love and thoughts to his family and friends.

- Andy


----------



## SFBayDon

Why is this my first postbecause I have been listening to the podcast for a few years as a lurker. Tuesday when the podcast did not load on itunes, I went to the forum to see why. As with most of us shock and disbelief do not begin to describe how my heart sank. Like many of us I did not have the privilege to meet Bob, but feel like I lost a good friend I heard so much about. I was really looking forward to meeting him on the Podcast cruse.

To the family my deepest condolences to you all during this difficult time.

To the Pod cast team where does one start. In the loss of a friend, co worker, comedian, and all the other titles Bob had it leaves such a huge gap in so many ways. As you struggle to find your footing and begin to figure out where to go from here remember just how much you mean to so many people. It is my hope that everyone will understand that you have so much to sort through on so many different levels during this difficult time. Please let us all know how we can support you, the family and the memory of Bob. If there is any type of Scholarship set up for Brian then I want to contribute to his future endeavors.

Don


----------



## Blueyed Girl

Oh no!!! This is just such sad news.  I just found this post because we are on a trip to WDW right now.  I had a few minutes to log on and check out the DIS and this is what I find.  SHOCKING!!!!   Bob, his family, and the rest of the podcast are in my thoughts and prayers.  So, so very sad.


----------



## mr. figment

We are very sad to hear this new. Our thoughts and prayers are with Bob's family.


----------



## mommyceratops

I have to say....Bawb is loving this....35,436 people have viewed this thread....637 posts within 5 days. 

This is on his thread watch list....he loves it when they are about him.

Bob really touched a lot of people, one amazing man.


----------



## pjwelch

My prayers and thoughts are with Bawb's family and his Dis family


----------



## M&M's

With my weird schedule, I'm sorry to say I'm just hearing about this today. What a shock to the system. I hope everyone else is doing as well as can be expected. I know I'm struggling here, but reading the stories from Bob's closest friends and reading the posts of the rest of us who knew him only through the website does help.

Part of the process of healing is relaying stories about the lost loved one. It's amazing that almost everyone posting has never personally met Bob or even talked to him, yet we all feel like we were friends with him on some level, and we all have stories to tell, even if we weren't personally involved in them. For me, the first one that comes to mind was when Bob brought in the cooler with the empty Dole Whip cups, and how flabbergasted Pete was. I've told that story before and I'm sure I'll tell it again, smiling the whole time. Only Bob....

From listening to the podcasts and watching Kaht Kam and reading his blog, Bob had that special gift of making everyone feel like he was their friend. In a way, he was. And from what we hear from those that were his close friends, it appears that Bob would have truly loved to meet every single one of us. When I listened to the podcast, I often thought of my upcoming trip in October and hoped I would run into Bob so I could introduce myself and thank him for all of the work he puts into the podcast and the website. I would have been so happy to introduce him to my wife and my baby girl and show them one of the people responsible for sustaining my Disney obsession. I would have felt so cool if I met him and had my picture taken with him. I feel like he was representing us from Massachusetts (especially with the accent) and he was doing a great job.

Bob, it goes without saying that you will be missed greatly by those who spent time with you daily to those that only got to spend time listening to you weekly. You have touched the lives of so many and we are all better off for it.

There's one thing I know. You've still got my vote for President. See you sometime in the future.


----------



## nicoliosis

all of my thoughts and prayers are with bob's family & friends. 

the dis just won't be the same without him.


----------



## shmedly123

I almost always download the shows on the days they come out, this week I didn't have access for the past few days so I am just finding out now...I wish I still didn't have access.  

R.I.P. from another MA native who enjoyed your accent and your sense of humor on the show.  I'm a 31 yr old guy who never met you yet I am fighting tears as i type this...


----------



## AnnieDan_Artlover

I'm very saddened by this news. 

I may be a fairly recent listener, but I couldn't hold back the tears when I read the news, and I was in shock.
I'm here in WDW for my first trip, which is why I got the news a little late.

As I was touring Epcot today, I thought about Bawb often... I had did so on the previous days too... wondering if I would meet him and is cart... wondering if that man in the cart could be him over there?... 

...I must explain that being in a wheelchair myself, and being very new at this, him using a cart meant a lot to me.

So today in the park, each time Bawb came to mind, the news dawned on me again and again. How could it be true?! 


Bawb's famly, which means all you Podcast team guys too, will be in my thoughts.
I wish you all the courage to go through this hardest of times... 

He will be greatly missed and heaven just got a great new soul.


----------



## AKV707

So sad to hear.  Bob will sorely be missed.  I will  keep Bob, his family and the podcast team in my prayers.


----------



## Dizney_Fanatic

I am so so so sorry to hear this!!! I havn't been on the DIS Unplugged boards for a while, and to hear this just brought tears to my eyes. To Bob, may he rest in peace.


----------



## cccm

We just returned from a cruise/vacation a couple of days ago.  I had gone straight to the podcasts I missed while away.  Then came here to see what was happening.  What awful news.  

I loved everything about Bawb in the podcasts and the videos on youtube.  He seemed like a genuine person, a kid at heart.  Loved hearing his voice.

My thoughts are with all of you today and tomorrow, and in the days to come.


----------



## btrim

I have been away from the boards this week, and just logged on to down load the newest podcast and saw your message.  I am so saddened by Bob's passing.  My daughter and I had just talked about looking for him and his cart when we come down the end of May.  I have never met any of you, but you have become a part of our family's life.  We just enjoy you all so much and we were looking forward to meeting all of you on the podcast cruise.  Bob will be missed on your show, and even though we had never met, I will always think of him when I enter any of the parks at WDW.  I hope he and Walt are talking things over at this very moment.

Our prayers go out to his family and to all the podcase crew.


----------



## DisneyLaura

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## Didney Daddy

For all of us true Disney believers - there must be a magical place waiting for those who simply wanted to be around and do good.


----------



## Tinkerbell424

My prayers and thoughts go out to the family.
R.I.P


----------



## D L and K's Mom

Dh listened to the podcasts and always enjoyed them. What a sad day. Our families thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## Ka-chow!

I never met Bawb.  Fortunately I had the pleasure knowing the man through the podcast, even if it was for just a small bit of time each week.  He made life more fun and the world around him a little better by the joy he spread around.  I'm grateful for the experience and saddened by the loss.

Thanks for the memories Bawb. 

You'll be missed but never forgotten.


----------



## disneyhockeymad

I've only just started listening to the podcasts, but already Bob has made a huge impact on me, I'm so sad that he's gone and my prayers are with his wife, family and all the podcast team.


----------



## DoraDoug

My prayers are with the podcast team and Bawb's family. I am truly sorry for your loss. Like many others, I never had the pleasure of meeting him but I feel like I have lost a good friend. He brightened many of my days with his wit and humor and I will miss him very much.


----------



## Hawk

Very sad.  I just started listening to podcasts and Bob was a great contributor to the team.  Very sorry to the family and best wishes.

Tim/Hawk


----------



## AlexDurrani

To the Varley family,

My family and I pray for Bob may he rest in peace.  I wish I was able to come to the Memorial but because I am going to be in Florida in less then a month unfortunately, I was not able to get the finances to make a sudden trip this close to the next trip.  We will all miss Bob and his humor and character that he brought to the podcast every week.  

Best wishes and prayers,

The Durrani Family


----------



## camdensmom

It was with great shock and sadness that I just saw the tribute video.  It's amazing how much someone can feel like a part of your life without ever actually meeting them.  My heart breaks for his family.  It is a loss felt by many.


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

I am so sorry for the family and fellow disers that knew and love Bawb...The tribute was so nice. Thanks for putting it up.


----------



## cdmann

I am so sorry to hear this terrible news. Our family had been to Disney World four times (1998-1999-2000 and 2007). We were originally scheduled to go back this March but had to re-schedule it until June because of my father-in-law's medical condition and he passed away. My wife and I discovered your podcast earlier this year and I was always sure to play it in the car for our trips back and forth to visit my father-in-law as his conditioned continued to deterorate. Listening to the podcast always was a great distraction for us and both the wife and I especially enjoyed Bob on the show. We were looking forward to our June visit to Disney World and maybe getting a glimpse of the famous Bob. My family has recently struggled through this and our prayers and thoughts are with Bob and his entire family. 

I am sure Bob is in paradise with all of his loved ones that have gone before.


----------



## snyderla

I'm shocked and saddened to hear of Bawb's passing.  I, too, wish to extend deepest sympathy to his family and friends.  I have really enjoyed each episode of DISUnplugged and Bawb's part in it has been irreplaceable.  I count myself as one of his many fans!  I will miss him.
Lori Lofgren


----------



## belleatheart

I am very saddened to hear this. I loved Bawb and what he gave to the podcast. I will miss the Bawb pauses, stories and all the words that he made up. My thoughts and Prayers go out to the Varley and Podcast Family


----------



## OceanGdss

As an avid DISer, I can't express my sadness or sypmathy enough. This is truely a sad day for DIS. I only hope it makes us all appreciate each other and realize that sometimes the little arguments on here mean nothing. We all share a common bond, our love for the magic that is Disney. I hope that is what we remember in Bob's memory.


----------



## deej696

I second what my fiance said.  While I never met Bob personally, I feel like a close friend is missing.  We are a family here on the DIS and when one of us is missing, it effects us all.  Best wishes to his family, we will be sure to have a Dole whip for Bob!


----------



## ndmommy

I can't begin to express my sorrow over the loss of Bawb.  The joy and laughter he brought to so many DISers each week will be tremendously missed.  I know that I will never be able to have another Dole Whip without smiling and thinking of Bawb.  My thoughts and prayers are with the Varley family and friends during this very difficult time.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

I am very sorry to hear this. I listen to the podcast every week and this is very sad news. I will keep the family in my prayers.


----------



## rwrocksme

Oh, dear. I just got back on here from a week off...and what I come back to...How sad. We will all miss him. 

_"He lives in you, He lives in me, He's watching over everything we see._--The Lion King


----------



## Dana49

Oh my, how tragic.  My prayers are with his family and friends.  God bless Bob.


----------



## BrizMarc

My God, I hadnt been on the site for a few days and was wondering why a new podcast hadnt come up on itunes. I came here to see only to find this news. This really is very sad. My thoughts and prayers are with Bobs family and friends. RIP my friend.


----------



## soupy11

I'm speechless.  I am gonna miss you Bob!  I hope your family can find some comfort in your incredible spirit and the gifts you have given to all of us listeners!


----------



## karen l

I've only been listening to the podcast for a short time but have become addicted to it.  I've been back from WDW for a week & haven't had much free time.  What a shock to log in & read this very sad news.  My prayers go out to Bawb & his friends & family. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## The Goofman

I only knew Bob from his voice on my I-Pod however he made me laugh every week I listened. Its funny but I cried yesterday when I logged on and got the news. Life is too short, but to leave it and touch so many lives while you were here, is a tribute to the man.

I hope he will continue to be part of the POD Cast in some way.



The Goofman


----------



## OB1

I'm so sad to hear this news. Many thoughts & prayers to his family and friends. It is so encouraging at times like this to see so much support. Through the boards & podcast Bob felt like a friend to all of us. You will be missed!!


----------



## Roxy217

I am so sorry to hear about Bob's passing. It is extremely hard to type because I can't hold back the tears. I was just putting the pictures of Kevin, John, Anthony & Bob in my photo album. I am truely greatful to have met him even for only a moment. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and the podcast crew. I truely feel like I have lost someone in my family. We love you Uncle Bawb and will miss you. The Castelli's in Dumont send a virtual hug to everyone in Bob's family and to the podcast crew.


----------



## christygobar

I am mostly a lurker, but am an avid Podcast listener.  I have been saddened by this news since I first read it last week.  I wanted to give my condolences to the Podcast crew and to Bawb's family as well.  I feel like many others here in that I "know" you all, because we see your personalities shine through week after week.

Hang in there.  Many thoughts and prayers go out to everyone.


----------



## Lemur

Woah! 

I just got back from a few days away in the country and logged on to see the "Bawb" icons on everyone's sigs, wondered what the heck and then read this thread. This is terrible news. I am so sorry. I've been a fan of the podcast for years and his sharp, dry and witty retorts really made me laugh. I'm sorry I never got to meet him but kinds feel I did every week in the podcast. 

As theme park fans, maybe we should think of his life as the pre-show and now he's made it to the front of the line, he's all strapped in and ready to ride the main attraction....


----------



## mamaprincess

I haven't been on here in a few weeks.  I am so very sorry to here about Bob's passing.  I am praying for his family and friends.  He will be so missed.  I really enjoyed him on the podcast.


----------



## disneymom145

I don't even know what to say.  I just saw this post yesterday and couldn't believe what I was reading.  

Bob will be missed by many that he has touched.  Just by knowing him through the podcasts, I considered him a friend as I do all of you.  My thoughts are with his family and friends.  Celebrate his life!

I hope that he is walking with Walt and sharing great stories together.


----------



## bear_mom

Just returned from our vacation from Disney World and am saddened by the news. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers!

Emily


----------



## ClaraBug

After having some time for the reality to sink in, I wanted to talked to someone to help with the sadness.  I told my husband that a dear friend from the Dis had passed unexpectanly.  I didn't even realize what I had said until later.  I had called him my friend.  Even though I didn't have the good fortune to meet him, through the podcast I felt like a friend.  At the end of every podcast, bob left a smile on my face and sometimes tears in my eyes (from laughing so hard)!

To Pete, Kevin, John, Julie and Corey....I also consider all of you my friends.  I might never meet you face to face but please know this; my love, friendship and prayers go out to each and everyone of you.  When time has healed your heart enough to return to doing the podcast, I will be right there listening, sheding a few tears for the empty seat and the quiet mic.


~Amanda~


----------



## GoofyDadUK

I have just returned from Disney World back to the UK and was saddened by the news about Bob. I want to express my sincere condolences to Bob's family, friends and all the podcast crew.

Dean.


----------



## bwoodard

That is very sad news. Last year in planning my families 1st ever trip, I began listening to the podcasts and Bob & crew really gave us information that made our trip so much more special.  I have continued to listen to the podcasts since, to make sure I keep in touch with the World!!  Bob you will be missed by a family in Waco, Texas!!!


----------



## dsnymomx2

I just started listening to the podcast a few weeks ago and I am saddened by Bob's passing.  My thoughts and prayers are with the podcast team as well as Bob's family.


----------



## Dsmurf16

I never met Bob but i feel like i knew him and laughed with him every week. Bob was a wonderful person and even changed my mind about New    Englanders, my cowrokers were always wondering why I was laughing so hard at work and i had to stop and tell them about this crazy guy with a crazy accent named Bob. He will be missed and now he is in Disney forever.

With Love,
Danielle Groeger Dever, Co


----------



## challer

Sending my love for Bob's family and friends, and the whole Disney online community. When the Unplugged crew can find the strength to return to their microphones, I'll be listening with an open heart.

It has been nice to hear the well wishes from hosts of other podcasts this week (ie; Inside the Magic, WDW Radio).

Baruch Dayan Ha'emet


----------



## mulder2u

I have just heard the very sad news. From lisitening to the Pod cast weekly, I just loved to always hear what Bob  had to say. He sounded like a man that really loved what he did. I know I will miss hear he very distinctive voice.He will be missed.My thoughts are with you all. Mike


----------



## oakmanner

Just returned from WDW & DCL and logged on to The DIS for the first time in eight days and am in shock at the news.  I am am so stunned and sorry to hear this awful news.  My thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and extended Podcast family. 

Dennis-


----------



## disneygal4

I just heard about Bob today. Bob and all of you always make me smile when I listen to the podcast. My prayers are with all of you.

Melissa


----------



## NemoCat

i found out today about Bob. i was listening to the end of Inside the Magic and Ricky started talking about a lady who sent in an e-mail about Bob. I gasped and put my hand over my mouth when Ricky read that Bob had passed away. i was shaking from the unexpected news. i have thought about Bob and the podcast crew off and on all day. i kept telling myself that i don't even know these people! but *I DO*! i have enjoyed the podcast for about 4 or 5 months. i downloaded every episode and have listened to them for a whole day straight at times. my thoughts and prayers are with the podcast crew and Bob's family. i wish there was something i could do....i hope the podcast crew continues the podcast. whenever they can come together and record again, i will be listening.


----------



## Michele

So sad....I've been away from the board for a while and how terrible to come back and see this news.   Bob will be missed by so many.  

My thoughts and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## mainegal

Bob will be missed by all of us who never even met him.  Thoughts, prayers and support go to his family, Diana and Brian, and to the podcast gang as they continue without him.


----------



## Cordovad88

i recently heard the wdwradio show and lou mongello at the end of this weeks show mentions his passing. thought that was nice and id share w/ you all.


----------



## Coach Rick

I too heard of Bawbs passing on the WDW radio show this week and my heart sank. I am so sorry for the family and friends. It's funny how you can just imagine how you knew somebody without even formerly meeting them. Prayers and healing thoughts for everyone. The Podcast will have a hole in it without the witty words of Bawb.


----------



## pasgt21

I feel like I have lost a dear friend because I have. I never met Bob but like many of us he was such a part of our lives that I think of him as a friend.

My 12 year old daughter and I listen to the show every week without fail.

Bob will always be in our hearts and minds

Truly Sad in Shillington Pa 19607


----------



## mickeyluv'r

I just saw this thread, as I don't go to the podcast board very often.  Bob  will be sorely missed.

My condolences to Bob's family and to the Podcast team.


----------



## DJjaime21

I  still cant beleave he is gone, he will be missed. My thoughts and prayers gose out to his family and firends. I will miss the boot and i will miss cartcam!


----------



## pthuhges2

Warm thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family. BOb will be terribly missed.

Thank you, Bob for many wonderful memories

Pat Hughes


----------



## Stinasmom

Took me this long to finally put my fingers to the keyboard and add in my condolences. 

It still seems so unreal that Bawb is gone. It will be hard to hear the first podcast without him... and I am sure it will be especially hard for the team to record it. Although I am looking forward to it. 

Losing a friend you've never met... how does one handle this?  
I have been reading things everyone else has been posting daily, for over a week now. At least I know I am not alone in my grief. 

The feelings of confusion are unfamiliar. I have lost grandparents who lived long, full lives, but no unexpected tragedies. 

I just can't imagine how hard this is for all of the family... including the podcast family. Because you are all like friends to me too (Pete, Kevin, Julie, Corey, John), I feel for you too. 

So, sending thoughts and prayers...  

Marcy


----------



## suzysharp

I'm so sorry to hear of Bawb's passing. I"m mostly a lurker but I came to the board today fearing that something was wrong when I realized that my favorite podcast hadn't updated in 2 weeks. I thought it was my feed...sadly it is so much worse. My condolances and prayers go out to the Varley family and the entire podcast team. Bob had such strong character you couldn't help but love him and what he had to add. My thoughts and prayers go out to all of you.


----------



## DVCRob

We will all miss Bob.  I relistened to the last email podcast today.  What life he brought to the show!  My thoughts are with the podcast team and Bob's family.


----------



## burberryplaid

Bob will be missed greatly. I will continue to pray for all of Bob's family and friends.


----------



## Tinkaroo

My heartfelt condolences and prayers go out to Bawb's family, and to all of his dear family and friends.  I was not on the boards much last week (just returned from the World), but when I checked early Wednesday morning to see why the podcast wasn't up on iTunes, my heart sank when I read Pete's message.  As so many have already stated, it is surreal to feel such a loss when you didn't personally know Bawb, but I guess that truly goes to show just what a special man he was.  Just listening to him week after week gave  you a perfect idea of what a wonderful person he was - friend foremost, and Disney lover always.

Many   to all those feeling Bawb's loss so keenly.  May the virtual support of so many serve as some comfort to you.


----------



## Scoobypop

Wow, I just opened iTunes for the first time in 3 weeks, and after a few minutes, noticed nothing was automatically downloading.  When I came to the boards just five minutes ago, I heard of this news.  

I hope the entire podcast squad knows of my heartfelt sympathy and to you all, you have brought such joy into my life, and Bob will be sorely missed.


----------



## princesskelz

I am singing this tonight for Chorus and found the lyrics for the song!
 Song arranged by Carl Strommen
i thought it was a very good song for this time 



To the sky from the earth in lofty flight,
From the hills so green in the blush of spring.
So away with thee shall I fly, shall I fly,
From this place to a land so far away.

Softly now with the dawn I will ride with the wind,
O'er the hills through the mist on the wings of thee.

Spirit fly, spirit fly
To the cloud up above

Spirit fly to a place beyond the sky.
Spirit fly, spirit fly to a place on high.

Softly now with the dawn I go with thee.


----------



## bsbrady

My heartfelt thoughts and prayers go out to all of Bob's Family and friends. He will be missed greatly


----------



## disneydad1954

My heartfealt thoughts and prayers go out to Bob's family and to all of his wonderful friends at the Dis Unplugged. We will be at WDW next week and I am sure Bob will cross my mind.


----------



## makerofthings

Bawb will be missed by one and all.  Though, through this podcast, this thoughts, wisdom and humor will go on with us and be passed on to others for generations.  He was certainly one of a knid.

Michael


----------



## EllenS1958

I just read about Bob's death this morning and though I never met him, I have been sick at heart all day. My deepest condolences go out to Diana and his family, as well as to the DIS Unplugged team, and all the DIS listeners for we have all lost a friend. Bob's unlimitless enthusiasm and love for all things Disney were contagious. As a fellow Mass native, I always felt a special kinship with him, never needed a translator, and hoped to find him on my next trip to Disney in September. 

Bob, I get the "far west end of the parking lot" to view the space shuttle launch and I hope you are up there with Walt himself, learning all the Disney secrets the we are not yet privy to. A million thanks for all the joy you brought us and I hope in heaven Disney World is wide open to you with no crowds or restrictions!


----------



## silmarg

I am so sorry to hear this.  I am new to podcasting (only a few months) and found the DIS Unplugged to be one of my favorites.

My condolences to Bobs freinds and family


----------



## marcel54

Our thoughts and prayers are with him & his family...


----------



## sc9500

RIP Bob --

Thoughts with your family and the crew who will surely feel this for a long time ..


----------



## tinkamom

I am so sorry to hear this.  I just met Bob two weeks ago at the Dolphin, he was very kind and thoughtful.  My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## TheTXTaylors5

We were at WDW when I heard the news of Bob's passing.  DH was browsing the DISboards on his phone and I heard a gasp in his voice.  I knew it was not a good sign.  I still have a pit in the bottom of my stomach after hearing the news of our dear friend Bob's passing.  I will truly miss his voice.  I am a native Bostonian, living in Texas.  He made me feel at home listening to the Podcast. I love his sense of humor (My favorite is when he wasn't intentionally trying to be funny).  That is "our Bawb".  I just recently started viewing his cart cam videos.  I pictured Bob roaming around the parks honking his little horn.  He's really good at maneuvering that thing around the parks.  He "is" a hoot and will be immensely missed by the DISboards Community.  The Podcast has been quiet.  When will they feel up to broadcasting again?   *A tribute to Bob is a great idea and appropriate. * I imagine it will be very emotional for all involved and listening.  Please keep us posted and let us know if there is anything we can do.  The DISboards is a great community and we will band together in this time of sorror.

 My family sends *our deepest heartfelt condolences to Diana and their family*.  We recently had a loss in our immediate family and an unexpected/sudden death is the hardest to grieve.  Bob was a great man and touched many lives whether he knew it or not.

*Rest is Peace Bob.  You're in good company.*  

- Jennifer (& Family)


----------



## zuzu

Just found out about Bob's passing and can't believe it. My heartfelt condolences  to his family and friends. I never met him in person but always wished that I would run in to him on our next trip to WDW. I just started listening to the podcasts about two  months ago and have been slowly catching up on all the old ones. What a tribute to "Bawb" that we can all go on listening to his Disney wisdom with a few extra r's thrown in through the podcasts.


----------



## copper0426

I just read of Bob's passing I am so sorry and mine and my families prayers and thoughts are with his family and the whole podcast group. I have only been listening for a short time but the chemistry was awesome. I know bob will e missed. Pete the eulogy was wonderfull and I am sure more appreciated then yo ucan know.  God Bless


----------



## jen3003

My thoughts and prayers go out to Pete and all of the podcast crew, to Dianer and all of Bawbs family. I've only been listening to the podcasts since the beginning of the year and I am still in shock over the loss of someone who was truly a remarkable man. Bawb will be truly missed by all. I know that he will always live on in our hearts. 


God Bless you Bawb you will be missed.

Jennifer


----------



## fatty4iz

My family and myself have just returned from WDW and weren't aware of  Bob's passing, the whole time I was in the parks I kept an eye out for him hoping to meet him and just say Hi. I really wish I could have met him in person.

God bless you Bob
My thoughts and prayers are with your family and friends.


----------



## tranquileye

My thoughts are with all of Bob's many friends and family. We are booked on the podcast cruise next year were looking forward to meeting Bob and the other DIS Uplugged gang that I feel I've come to know. Godspeed, Bob.


----------



## eym

we will never forget you R.I.P my FRIEND


----------



## WNYDISNEYFAN

Just heard the news today. My thoughts and prayers are with "Bawb" and his family. His style and humor will be missed. I as others was looking forward to meeting him in the parks one day. You will be missed


----------



## Tinkalink

I just read the news about Bob's passing. I just want to say I'm so sorry. I've never met Bob, but like so many others, I consider him a friend and a kind soul through listening to the podcasts. Bob has enriched my life for the better with his passion of all things Disney and his take on all the related events. I was always amazed at his knowledge of all the different activities, places and exhibits plus his history of the WDW. 
What makes the DISPodcast so great and sets it apart from the other Disney related podcasts, in my mind, is the interaction of the cast. Their different personalities and backgrounds of the DISPodcast crew, mixed with their perspectives and passion of Disney, make the topics a real joy to listen to. Bob is/was an integral part of this. Bob was funny with his remarks toward some topics and other Podcast crew members. Bawb was funny even when he wasn't aware he was being funny and took the ribbing in a good nature manner. He was a real gem and I'm glad I stumbled onto the DISPodcast back in March 2007. Thanks Bawb for all you given. I will miss you! You will be in my prayers. God Bless You!


----------



## ramjr0116

My heartfelt sympathy goes out to the Varley family, podcast crew and evryone at Dis Boards, Dreams Unlimited, etc. What can I say that hasn't already been said by people more eloquent than I? I miss your humor and unique perspective, Bob. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Livesincelebration

I just got back from traveling and heard the sad news.  I just listened to the last podcast while I was on the plane.  Bawb was like part of the fa,ily.  It will not be the same without him.  I keep remembering his accent and how he said Dianer......Prayers and thoughts to Brian and Dianr and the whole podcast team!


----------



## raammartin

RIP, Bob, you will be more than missed.


----------



## randomdisney101

Omg i can't believe it I will miss bawb so much :'( you'll be in my heart xxx


----------



## tomatos5@shaw.ca

OMG.  We came back late last night from Orlando and have not turned a computer for three weeks. Shocked of the news !!!. The podcast listeners have truely lost a great man. Bob gave great insight and laughter. Our family gives out our thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## Stageman

I've only just heard the sad news, Bawb you will be greatly missed and thanks for making me smile.

Thoughts for your friends and family.


----------



## dzy76

I have been lurking forever on the dis boards and I am addicted to the podcast.  This is my first post but I had to say how shocked and saddened I was this morning to learn of this huge loss to the dis unplugged and Bob's family.  He was so great to listen to and I just always could imagine him going about the parks on that cart!  God Bless him!  He brought so much to us listeners.  I hope he knew that.  

My thoughts and prayers are with his family and to the team for their loss.  We will all miss him greatly.


----------



## Iggipolka

I just got back in town today after being gone since April 27th. I logged on to iTunes, looking forward to all of the new Dis Podcasts! When there weren't any, I wondered what was up and logged onto the Dis.

I'm now sitting in shock with tears streaming down my face. What completely tragic news. I'm so so sorry for all of the PodCast crew and Diana and their children. 

I absolutely love and loved Bawb. I was one of his defenders who was certain he needed protection from the "mean" statements that were said to him, at least until I learned that he brought most of it on himself, very willingly! 

I can't imagine the PodCast without him. This is so hard and so sad. Hang in there everyone. We're supporting you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## TiggerDad3

I just read the news today...
Our thoughts and prayers go out for all family and friends.
Bob will be missed!


----------



## mommyceratops

Bawb I can't see your thread drop off the page.....So here is a bump for you --- 

I miss you! I know you love the longest thread all about you.


----------



## Daycounter

I just wanted Diana, and the DIS family to know that you all are in my prayers.


----------



## LittleRedShonda

I just heard the news.  Like so many others, I felt like I knew Bob.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cyrano

I've only re-started listening to other Disney podcasts now that the DISunplugged is back up.
Thought it was nice to hear Ricky Brigante (Inside The Magic) and Lou Mongello (WDWRadio) both mention Bob's passing


----------



## wdwluvrs

We were listing to last weeks  pod cast and we were saddened by the news of Bob's passing  all his family and friends are in our prayers


----------



## zeusywoo

My thoughts & prayers are with Diane & Brian.  They are also with all of you.  He will be sadly missed.


----------



## lps1176

Gosh, I have been busy moving and I haven't listened or been on the boards in a few weeks. I am stunned and very, very saddened.

You will be greatly missed Bob!!!!!!

My thoughts & prayers are with Diana & Brian!!!!!


----------



## cherokeemamma

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.  Although, I did not personally know Bob I felt he was a friend and have enjoyed getting to know him through the podcast.  I can only imagine the loss that you all must feel.  

I will certainly miss Bawb and his unique sense of humor and personality.


----------



## janiay

I'm a faithful listener and I was so sad to hear of the passing of Bob. My prayers are with the podcast team and Bob family. His voice and Walt wisdom will be greatly missed.
Yvette


----------



## Kurby

I just found the pod casts last week and downloaded all the round table pc's.

i started listening to them and heard Bob's review of Fort Wilderness.  I same online to see if I could find some of the things he was talking about and found our he passed away.

It's a very sad thing when a "friend" passes away.  even if you've never met that "friend" they become part of your live.

It was always funny when you guys made fun of some of the way he said things because of his accent.  and how he laughed at it too.

Rest in peace Bob.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Wow...I've been away for some time dealing with business, traveling, and a broken computer.  I noticed that the podcast was missing for a while, but then my personal computer broke down and I've not had access to updates since.  I didn't even realize that I had an unheard podcast on my ipod until last night.  Naturally, I pressed play immediately.  I only listened for a minute or two because I couldn't stand to listen once the music for the show began. This was very sad news indeed.  I wish I had heard of this sooner, but as that is not the case...I will now wish Bob an eternity of magical days where his dreams will always come true and thank him for putting many a smile on my face since I began listening...


----------



## bernie45

thanks for everything bob my thoughts are with your friends and family


----------



## EJKorvette

and was shocked and saddened to see "Bob Memorial Show" in the list of shows on my iTouch.

 I started catching up, and the third show today which I have the Best of Bob show in my ears right now.

I actually cried a little when the new girl from Louisiana (sorry forgot your name) said on the show before, that Bob was in Heaven checking it out for everyone, so that he could tell them the best spots when they got up there.

I have only listened to this show for a year, (but was active on Rad-p years before; may have even actually met Bob at the get-together up in the World in Dec 2000), and listened for Bob and his Boston accent every show.

EJKorvette

will say a prayer for him when we drive up to the World on Friday


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I just started listening to the podcast in may and i was catching up and last week i got to the podcast were Pete announced Bob's passing...I have to admit that one or two tears came out ......it felt like i had lost a friend that I had just made  

"they can't hit ya"- Bob Varley


----------



## Schrute Farms

I started listening to the podcast in Junish of 2008 so I missed the Bob episodes the first time. The Bob Memorial on the one year anniversary made me go back and listen to every old episode. Well I finally caught up and listened to every Bob episode. 

I truely now feel like I knew him and miss him.

I hope Diana knows how many people Bob touched.


----------



## Dismom+two

Ok...you're all making me tear up again. I started listening just after his passing and went back and listened to all the shows up until his death. I too felt like I had just met someone and in a short time lost him. 

We all do miss him...I still go back and listen to shows with him to enjoy his humor!!


----------



## luke

Like a few of you at the end of this, I started in July ish, and had exactly the same thing when it came up to Bob's passing.

He will be missed by so so many


----------



## simonkodousek

I just listened to the 1st Bob memorial show yesterday for the 3rd or 4th time.  Even though the subject matter of that show is very sad, I still enjoy listening to it to hear all of the hilarious Bob stories.  He was one heck of a human being, and a true individual.  

I still miss him greatly, but I am over that initial shock.  Instead, I have been trying to find ways of preserving his memory, such as listening (and still laughing like a loon!) to previous "Bob" shows and watching his park tours on Youtube.

RIP Bob


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

What did he die from?
I was trying to read through all 51 pages, but finally skipped to the end to ask.
Pete said on the first page Bob thought he had food poisoning.  What was the cause of death?


----------



## Schrute Farms

He had a heart attack. He wasn't feeling very well, told Pete he thought he had food poisoning and asked if they could postpone recording the pod cast for a day. His wife came home later that day and found him dead.

Apparently he had some sort of heart condition. I am not sure if he knew about it and if so for how long he knew about it before the heart attack.

God bless Bob and his family.


----------



## Geef

OK... That scared me for a min.

I read the title of the post and thought, what could have gone wrong with Kevins eyes?!?

Glad to know all is (assumed) well.  

I miss Bob also.


----------



## Schrute Farms

Geef said:


> I read the title of the post and thought, what could have gone wrong with Kevins eyes?!?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Or worse a lunch at Coral Reef followed by dinner at Ohana.


----------



## MelissaFromRI




----------



## Hollie

Still miss you, Bob.


----------



## DebbieT11

Yeah, this past December, we were at Ft Wilderness, looping around the campground, and reminisced about how much Bob loved Ft Wilderness, and how one year, we'd piled onto the golf cart for him to take some video of the animated lights and decorations on some of the sites.... since we all sort of got to "know" Dianer, was wondering how she's been as well.....


----------



## SamSam

I just listened to the Bob Memorial show (for the umpteenth time) 2 days ago and smiled (though misty eyed) through the whole thing.  He definitely touched my life through the podcast.   I was fortunate to meet him in person once at an event at the Swan....so glad I was able to go.  Then I was fortunate enough to be able to attend what turned into the Bob Memorial at The Gaylord Palms. Again, so grateful that I was able to go and pay tribute to a man that made a positive impact in this world.


----------



## denise

I have been listening to all the old podcasts. I started listening in Sept of '08 so of course I didn't know Bob or understand the impact he had made.
 Just yesterday I got to the announcement of his passing. It was so sad. I have been  listening to almost 2 1/2 years of old shows to catch up. He added so much to everything. Now I understand why everyone missing him so much....
I might be 2 years too late but I miss him too.....
I now I understand so much more....
If you haven't listened to the old shows I suggest you do.....


----------



## Stacy's a freak

I never knew Bob but he touched my life too through the podcast and his various kahtcam videos.  From what I can gather from the podcast and the podcrew's comments, I bet Bob would be happy to know that people are still thinking of him fondly


----------



## Dian-er

Just to clear the air: we, his doctor & I, do not believe that Bob had a heart attack. We think that he had an aneurism, either thorasic or abdominal, burst. He was dead before he hit the bed, hands at his side, eyes open. Unfortunately, the medical examiner, in her stupidity, didn't do an autopsy so we will never know for sure. 
I am doing fine, still miss him everyday, but functioning well. Having new fun experiences. 
Diana


----------



## Roxy217

Glad you are doing fine . We just mentioned Bawb when we were discussing our vacation. So glad we met at DAK 10th Anniversary. P.S.  Anthony says "hi" to all the DIS crew <3


----------



## crazytp93

God Bless You Diana.

Bob continues to live on through all of us everyday.  We all love Disney, and Bob probably loved it more than any of us.  

We always know that Angel "Bawb" is looking down smiling.


----------



## sjsjbrook

Hugs Diana

Bob lives in all of our hearts and I am thankful you shared him with us.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Hugs Diana.


----------



## OKW Lover

Diana

I'm sure that Bawb's birthday was a time to remember.  I'm hoping that you remembered all the good times and didn't dwell on the loss.  As I know you've seen from all the posts here on the DIS (and not just in this thread), and from meeting some of us in person (sorry I missed you on the cruise), Bawb brought a lot of joy to all of us.  

We all smile when we think of him.


----------



## dmccarty

Because of Bawb my oldest DD and I always get a Dolewhip at least once a trip.    We usually get the Dolewhip as our last thing to do at MK.  On the walk out of the park I look for Bawbs "secret" spot to see the Parade.....

This is a tradition now because of Bawb.   

Later,
Dan


----------



## jacstangler

Diana:  there was an old TV show called "Love that Bob"   That is how we feel about your Bob.

John


----------



## lugnut33

jacstangler said:


> Diana:  there was an old TV show called "Love that Bob"   That is how we feel about your Bob.
> 
> John



Bawb was on a cable TV show with his son about Disney and it has to be one of the most awesome shows I've ever seen.  Not even sure where that could be found nowadays, but it's outthere.  

I had just found the Dis about 6 monts before he passed, and I was shocked and sad to hear the news of his passing because he just came across as one of the most genuine persons I had ever heard.


----------



## dansyr2514




----------



## Cherinva

To all of us that loved Bob....It is a tradition now, whenever I am in the MK...I get a Dole Whip and I toast it to Bob..to all he was (and still is) to the DIS....

We Miss You Bob !!!!


----------



## SamSam

He was one of a kind; generous, kind, funny, warm-hearted...a truly unique person.  Miss you Bawb!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

Dianer you are one of the nicest and sweetest people I know.   I hope all is well.


----------



## thefatmanrocks

It was weird to see this thread again.  I remember when I saw it the day Bob passed away.  I have never met Bob but I was totally crushed.  I had always hope to meet him one day.  I kind of feel like I did know him though.  I sure do miss Bob!!


----------



## Albytaps

I just saw a recent wdw video podcast on Bob Varley.  Going to look up some more video/threads/podcasts about him, but from the sounds of it, he was a really special guy.  I always wondered who Bob Varley was when I watch the youtube podcasts and Pete says "From Bob Varley studios."  So, from now on I will know where the name came from.


----------



## Bracho

I miss hearing his voice every week... I will always remember him...


----------



## mjperry

I started downloading the podcast back when Bob was on the podcast, he did add a lot to the show, has not been the same without him.


----------



## Sir_Mickey

its so weird seeing this post again... so many pages of love for my father.. thanks a lot all of you guys!  its comforting to know he touched so many people! i bet in death he still logs into the boards from heaven to check in on all of you guys


----------



## mjperry

I remember Bawb as he would say. I would love to have hung out with him in the parks, he seems like he was my kinda guy.


----------



## dixiegirl

I have to admit I panicked for a second when I saw this post - thought it was a current thread (didn't look at the stats) - duh!  Anyway, glad I saw it anyway - gave me a moment this morning to remember Bawb.  Such good times on the podcasts - so many laughs!  We love ya Bawb!


----------



## darrengs

Sir_Mickey said:


> its so weird seeing this post again... so many pages of love for my father.. thanks a lot all of you guys!  its comforting to know he touched so many people! i bet in death he still logs into the boards from heaven to check in on all of you guys



Is this Brian?


----------



## Sir_Mickey

darrengs said:


> Is this Brian?



yes i am bobs son


----------



## DVC Kathy

The first Podcast I listened to was the one where Bawb brought the cooler full of empty Dole Whips to the podcast.  I couldn't stop laughing.  The more agitated Pete got, the harder I laughed.

DH and I met Bawb - and saw his kaht - at the first meet at the Dolphin.  I was shy, so we didn't talk for long.  I regret that, but I'm happy we got to meet him.

DH was on the DIS the evening of Bob's passing.  I still remember my  initial reaction when he shared the news with me.  It was complete denial - couldn't be, Bob had food poisoning, that's all.

Bawb is still with so many of us in so many ways, and always will be.  I think I'll have to order a mojeeto when I'm at Disney in June - and definitely a Dole Whip.

Kathy


----------



## goofeyken

The world lost a beautiful human being when Bob passed.  His sense of humor and love of his friends is something I will never forget.   I'm glad you keep his memory alive, he certainly earned it.


----------



## darrengs

Sir_Mickey said:


> yes i am bobs son



Hey Brian, it's Darren from Baird Industries, I hope all is going well. Are you living if Florida now.


----------



## Sir_Mickey

darrengs said:


> Hey Brian, it's Darren from Baird Industries, I hope all is going well. Are you living if Florida now.



Heyyy Darren!  Yeah ive been in Florida since I left NJ... hope all is well at Baird Industries!  I cant say I miss the back breaking work down in wire drawing... but i do miss you guys.


----------



## darrengs

Sir_Mickey said:


> Heyyy Darren!  Yeah ive been in Florida since I left NJ... hope all is well at Baird Industries!  I cant say I miss the back breaking work down in wire drawing... but i do miss you guys.



All is good here. I am glad to see you down there with all the "family".


----------



## OKW Lover

Just got a chance to listen to the Bawb segment and it brought a tear to my eye.  Never had a chance to meet him in person but really enjoyed his part in the podcasts.


----------



## jimmiej

Enjoyed the "Remember Bob" show!  Brought back lots of memories.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Sir_Mickey said:


> its so weird seeing this post again... so many pages of love for my father.. thanks a lot all of you guys!  its comforting to know he touched so many people! i bet in death he still logs into the boards from heaven to check in on all of you guys



Hi, Brian!  I joined the Team a year after Bob passed.  It was so odd to me the first time Pete called me a female version of your dad.  Funny thing was, Pete said something that I had always wondered about- that Bob and I would have been the best of friends, had we ever met in person.  I could easily see myself checking in with him and your mom every week to make sure they were okay. 

I'll always think of him as the friend I'll get to know eventually!


----------



## VandVsmama

I just watched the "Send Bob to the Parks - Star Wars Weekends" video on the DIS Unplugged's Youtube channel.  I didn't start listening to the DIS Unplugged until well after Bob passed away.  But OMG now I understand what Pete has talked about every year when he remembers how awesome Bob was.

I GET IT NOW!  The beginning of that video...with the Star Wars music playing and the ECV and Kart Kam?  HILARIOUS!  What an awesome guy.


----------



## disneynutz

We miss Bawb, he is a sweet guy.

 Bill


----------



## Greenfield1984

disneynutz said:


> We miss Bawb, he is a sweet guy.
> 
> Bill


Still re watch and listen to old eps and vids. One of a kind.


----------

